#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-15
<hale> سلام به همه دوستان. صبحتون بخير
<najmeh> سلام به همه دوستان
<najmeh> لینوکسم مشکل پیدا کرده قصد دارم دوباره نصبش کنم
<najmeh> ولی یک نرم افزار مهمی روش دارم که نمیخوام حذف بشه.
<najmeh> نرم افزارها روی روت نصب میشند یا روی
<najmeh> home?
<najmeh> اگه روی هوم نصب میشند میشه هنگام نصب این پارتیشن رو دوباره پیکر بندی نکرد و حفظش کرد که اطلاعاتم پاک نشه؟
<aliva> najmeh: تو روت نصب می‌شن
<aliva> najmeh: برنامه رو با چی نصب کردی؟
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> kasi hast
<amin_niki2001> man drivere cartgaraficamo az roye sayte nvidia vardashatam chejori mitonam nasbesh konam
<amin_niki2001> ???
<aliva> ubuntu?
<amin_niki2001> bale
<aliva> wait
<amin_niki2001> tanx
<aliva> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-3da0965bdf77dec75f06b4812c2a69e85345e323
<amin_niki2001> merc
<aliva> amin_niki2001: واو این راهنما خیلی قدیمیه
<aliva> امتحانش نکن!
<amin_niki2001> ee
<amin_niki2001> pas chekar konam
<aliva> wait!
<amin_niki2001> ok
<aliva> amin_niki2001: چرا با پکیج منیجر خود اوبونتو نصب نمی‌کنی؟
<amin_niki2001> nasb karam
<aliva> اینجوری؟
<aliva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<amin_niki2001> vali nemidoonam khoodeshe ya na
<aliva> خوب اگه افکت‌هات فعال شد یعنی نصبه دیگه
<aliva> یعنی خودت باید فعالش کنی
<aliva> افکت‌ها رو
<amin_niki2001> na shoodan
<aliva> اون روزا تنظیمات افکت‌ها اونجایی بود که نم رو عوض می‌کردیم
<amin_niki2001> khoob chon fal nashodan
<amin_niki2001> are
<amin_niki2001> hamonja
<amin_niki2001> asan khamooshan
<amin_niki2001> vase hamin raftam download kardam
<aliva> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<amin_niki2001> baz nashod in safe?
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> aliva hastid
<amin_niki2001> ?
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> cartgarafic moshkel daram
<ali> salam
<ali> soal daram
<ilius> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ali> ubuntu harde ntfs mano aksare oqat nemishnase chejuri beshnasunamesh???
<ali> ubuntu harde ntfs mano aksare oqat nemishnase chejuri beshnasunamesh???
<ali> ubuntu harde ntfs mano aksare oqat nemishnase chejuri beshnasunamesh???
<ali> ubuntu harde ntfs mano aksare oqat nemishnase chejuri beshnasunamesh???
<ali> ubuntu harde ntfs mano aksare oqat nemishnase chejuri beshnasunamesh???
<ali> help me please
<ilius> ali: از توی ویندوز بصورت نرمال سیستم رو خاموش/ریست کردی؟
<ilius> ali: اگه نه. طبیعیه
<ilius> ali: باید مثل آدم خاموش/ریست بشه تا لینوکس پارتیشن‌ش رو بشناسه
<ali> are doros khamoosh mikonam
<ali> man moqeye nasbe ubuntu harde ntfs ro joda kardamo ubuntu ro ruye harde ext4 nasb kardam(2ta hard daram) mitune moshkelesh be in dalil bashe???
<ilius> ali: نمی‌شناسه یعنی چی؟
<ilius> ‏ali: یعنی ‫توی پوشهٔ کامپیوتر لیست نمی‌کنه؟
<ali> are
<ali> yani aslan nemishnase
<ilius> ali: sudo fdisk -l
<ilius> ali: نمی‌شناسه کلمهٔ دقیقی نیست
<ilius> ali: خروجی‌ اون دستور رو بذار لطفا
<ali>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *           1        1216     9767488+  83  Linux /dev/sda2            1217        9964    70268279+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5            1217        1575     2883636   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda6            1576        9964    67384611   83  Linux
<ilius> ali: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ali> faqat harde ext4 ro neshun mide
<ali> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532192/
<ilius> ali: هارد اکسترنال؟
<ali> na
<ilius> ali: sata?
<ali> vali moqeye nasbe ubuntu qatesh karde budam
<ali> are sata ye
<ali> ubuntu ata
<ali> windows sata
<ilius> ali: توی بایوس می‌شناسه؟
<ali> are
<ilius> ali: ویندوز که نداری طبیعتا
<ali> chera daram
<ilius> ali: روی این هارد که نداری
<ilius> ali: اون یکی هارد بوت میشه؟
<ali> harvqt bekham az win estefade konam ba oon boot misham harvaqt bekham ubu estefade konam ba in boot bmisham
<ali> harkodum ru yek hardan
<ilius> ali: هممم نمی‌دونم
<ali> :D
<ilius> ali: توی ویندوز هارد لینوکس رو نشون میده؟
<ali> in ehtemal momkene k be dalile inke moqeye nasbe ubu harde win ro joda karde budam vase hamin nemishnasash???
<ali> na aslan
<ilius> ali: نه نه
<ali> bazi vaqta ntfs ro neshun mide vali aksare oqat nemishnasash
<ilius> ali: اگه قبل از روشن کردن سیستم هارد رو وصل کرده باشی، و بایوس بشناسه باید لینوکس هم بشناسه
<ali> migam bazi vaqta ubu mishnase
<ilius> ali: تنظیمات بایوس رو چک کن
<ilius> ali: ایدهٔ دیگه‌ای ندارم
<ali> chisho masalan?
<ilius> ali: ببین هارد نشون داده میشه و فعال هست یا نه
<ilius> ali: مثلا توی تنظیمات بوت
<ilius> ali: ya primary / secondary master/slave
<ramanK> salam be hamegi
<ashena> سلام دوستان عزیز چطور میتونم در ویرچوال باکس بین ابونتو و ایکس پی اشتراک فایل ایجاد کنم.و چطور بفهمم که آیپیها درست با هم ست شدن؟باتشکر
<ashena> سلام دوستان عزیز چطور میتونم در ویرچوال باکس بین ابونتو و ایکس پی اشتراک فایل ایجاد کنم.و چطور بفهمم که آیپیها درست با هم ست شدن؟باتشکر
<ashena> کسی نیست به من کمک کنه؟
<o_i> salam
<o_i> doostan
<o_i> kasi hast arch nasb karde
<o_i> bashe
<o_i> mikham beddoonam
<o_i> ba drivera moshkel  nadare
<hale> من رو سرورم FTP دارم و ميخوام كلاينتهام به اون وصل شن و بعد برن به اينترنت
<hale> ميخوام كه مرورگرشون رو تنظيم كنن به پروكسي كه همون سرور من باشه
<hale> و رو اونها
<hale> hhtp proxy and FTP proxy set konan
<hale> browsereshon ham firefox hastesh
<hale> bara http 8080 mizanam ok mishe and moshkeli nist
<hale> ama vaghti miam ftp proxy ham set mikonam dg kolan web page baz nemishe yani baz mishe ama load nemishe
<hale> نظري داريد؟
<hale> براي ftp چه پورتي رو برا پروكسي اف تي پي بدم؟
<hale> صورت سوالم كه شتباه نيست؟
<hale> dc bodam
<SaEeDIRHA> hale, yani FTP it beshe proxy server ?
<hale> رو سرور اينا رو فعال كرديم:
<hale> PROXY HTTP AND FTP PROXY
<hale> حالا كلاينتامون به صورت دستي (محض تست) بايد تو مرورگر پروكسي تنظيم كنند.
<hale> http proxy 8080 ميديم اوكي هستش
<hale> ama bara ftp proxy nemidonam che kar konam
<SaEeDIRHA> manzooret vazeh nist
<SaEeDIRHA> proxy it az che noi hast ?
<hale> manzoram ine ke portesh ro to proxy che bayad bedam
<SaEeDIRHA> sock? http?
<hale> yeki http hast ro port  8080
<hale> yeki ham ftp ama portesh ro nemidonam chiye
<hale> (ftp ro 21 zade bodan(
<hale> ama proxy ftp ro nemidonam
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> نه! امروز حس آی ار سی نیست.
<Dark-Sun> بای بای
<online_it2> kASI HAST KE ARCH NASB KARDE BASHE VA BETOONE KOMAKAM KONE/?
<AliTarihi> !op
<lubotu3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<hasanhabibi> Zahra: ping
<AliTarihi> !op
<lubotu3> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Zahra> hasanhabibi: pong
<hasanhabibi> Zahra: pong plz msg
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> واسه من ۹۰ روز اضافه خدمت بریدن!
<Dark-Sun> :(
<Dark-Sun> فردا می‌رم نظام وظیفه برای جنگ (انتحار؟)! اون دنیا می‌بینمتون!
<Dark-Sun> کسی چیزی در مورد
<Dark-Sun> ios image
<Dark-Sun> محصولات شرکت سیسکو می‌دونه؟
<Dark-Sun> لینک دانلودی چیزی؟
<AliTarihi> سلام
<AliTarihi> نه
<AliTarihi> انشا ا... به خیر باشه
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: به علی آقای گل
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: راستش دارم جی ان اس تری رو اجرا می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> بهش احتیاج داره
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم چیه :)
<Dark-Sun> یعنی نمونه ایمیج روترها رو می‌خواد که جشن شبیه سازی کامل بشه
<AliTarihi> هممم
<AliTarihi> خوبه
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: شبیه ساز شبکه
<Dark-Sun> است خوراکه آموزش
<Dark-Sun> حتی کنسول روتر رو هم می‌ده
<Dark-Sun> واسه کانفی
<Dark-Sun> کانفیگ
<AliTarihi> این نوع شبیه سازا خیلی قوی هستن
<Dark-Sun> کپی واقعیشه
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: علی آقا شبکه کار کردین؟
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: یک سناریو هست که چند ماهیه بد جوری قلقلکم می‌ده
<Dark-Sun> به هر کسی گفتم جواب نگرفتم
<Dark-Sun> یعنی جواب‌ها با منطق من نمی‌خونه
<Dark-Sun> و البته منطق شبکه!
<Dark-Sun> باشه می‌گم اینجا شاید کسی بدونه
<Dark-Sun> فرض کنید یک شبکه محلی داریم با فرضا دو تا کامیپوتر که هر دو تا وب سرور دارن
<Dark-Sun> روی هر دو تا هم وب سایت هست
<Dark-Sun> حالا یک آی پی ولید می‌گیریم از یک آی اس پی
<Dark-Sun> ترافیک سمت شبکه محلی نت می‌شه.
<AliTarihi> خب
<Dark-Sun> سوال اینجاست، کدوم وب سایت باز می‌شه؟
<AliTarihi> هر دو یه سایت هست؟
<AliTarihi> از نظر آدرس منظورمه
<Dark-Sun> فرضا یک اسم ولی محتوا فرق کنه
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: اونی که کارت شبکه ای پی والید داره
<Dark-Sun> یعنی آی پی ولید رو روی یکی از کامپیوترها باید ست کرده باشیم
<hasanhabibi> Dark-Sun: میخوای جفت سایتها بالا بیاد ؟
<AliTarihi> در حالت تؤری احتمالا اونی که بسته آرپش زودتر رفته و اسمش توی اون آی پی هست
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: آره اگه بخوایم ججوریه؟
<hasanhabibi> فک کنم بشه ها
<hasanhabibi> باید تست کرد به سیستم اول اینترنت بدیم پورت بهش وصل باشه و سستم دوم از کارت شبکه دوم سیستم اول ای پی و اینترنت بگیره !
<hasanhabibi> ای داد نه
<Dark-Sun> hasanhabibi: فکر نمی‌کنم.. همچین کاری رو توی کلاسترهای فیل آور انجام می‌دن
<Dark-Sun> ولی نمی دونم چجوری پیاده سازی می‌شه توی قسمت شبکه
<hasanhabibi> بازم سیستم دوم دانامیک میشه
<hasanhabibi> داینامیک*
<hasanhabibi> AliTarihi: اصلا میشه ؟ با این فرض که سایتها نیم بیس باشه
<AliTarihi> اگه اون طوری منظورته. معمولا یه ماشین هست که بالانس می کنه
<hasanhabibi> :-D
<AliTarihi> اونه که آدرس ها رو بر اساس بار کنترل می کنه
<AliTarihi> من نظرم در مورد شانس انتخاب بر می گرده به اونی که اول داخل etc/host/ هست
<AliTarihi> یا به دلیل زودتر رفته توی dns
<AliTarihi> اگه قراره سیستماتیک باشه. یا وب سایت رو قسمت کنن با هم
<AliTarihi> یا اینکه یه ماشین بالانس کننده ترافیک باشه
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> Dark-Sun: that is my 2 cents
<hasanhabibi> AliTarihi: یعنی وسیله جانبی میخواد ؟
<AliTarihi> یا یه مکانیسم جانبی
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: توی ثبت دی ان اس می‌شه آی پی رو ثبت کرد در حالیکه ماشین عملا خاموشه
<Dark-Sun> اون موقع چی؟
<hasanhabibi> AliTarihi: اقا میشه یک سایت و میرورش تو یک سرور دیگه به ادرس متصل باشن ؟
<hasanhabibi> به یک ادرس دامنه وصل باشن جفتشون میشه ؟
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: منظورم حالتی هستش که بعد از ثبت توی دی ان اس سرور خاموش می شه
<AliTarihi> من مکانسیم میرور رو دقیق نمی دونم
<hasanhabibi> AliTarihi: aha ok
 * roshanavand بر همگان درود میفرستد
<Dark-Sun> من برم یک چند دقیقه میام
<Dark-Sun> واسه این سناریو الان با پشتیبانی یک آی اس پی صحبت کردم. اونم صحبت جالبی کرد
<Dark-Sun> برگشتم می‌گم
<Dark-Sun> roshanavand: سلام که سلام!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<help> سلام کسی اینجا هست که با پایتون کار کرده باشه
<Guest93867> سلام کسی اینجا هست که با پایتون کار کرده باشه
<nixoeen> Guest93867: bejaye inke beporsi kasi kar karde ya na, soaleto bepors
<nixoeen> Guest93867: va bad 10-20 min montazer bash ta yeki javab bede
<Guest93867> nixoeen: می خواستم ببینم تو پایتون از دستوراتی که برای سرور ساید(وب استفاده میشه تو کلاینت ساید مثلا برنامه نویسی لینوکس هم می شود استفاده کرد.)
<nixoeen> Guest93867: are mishe
<Guest93867> nixoeen:  لطف میکنید یه لینکی پیزی بدین تا من بدونم باید چجوری این کار رو بکنم
<nixoeen> Guest93867: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<emad> سلام
<Guest93867> nixoeen: ممنون بابت لینک ببخشد آیا برنماه  نویس در قسمت وب یا روی وب مستلزم شناخت شبکه مثلا شناخت لایه های شبکه یا اس اس ال و.. هست؟
<nixoeen> Guest93867: na hamishe, vali ettela'at dar oon zamine mitune komak kone
<Dark-Sun> حسن رفت؟
<Guest93867> به عنوان آخرین سوال شما  سایتی رو میشناسید که در باره چیزهای که قبل از شروع کردن برنامه نویسی نیاز هست یاد بگیریم نوشته nixoeen:
<Guest93867> به عنوان آخرین سوال شما  سایتی رو میشناسید که در باره چیزهای که قبل از شروع کردن برنامه نویسی نیاز هست یاد بگیریم nixoeen
<nixoeen> Guest93867: na
<nixoeen> Dark-Sun: are, guitaresham ba khodesh bord !
<emad> کرنل لینوکسم update شده ورژن قبلی ۲.۶.۳.۲-۲۱ بود . جدیده ۲.۶.۳۲-۲۵ هست. حالا ابونتو با ورژن جدید بالا نمی آد.
<nixoeen> emad: chera ? kernel panic mide ?
<Dark-Sun> nixoeen: من که بهش گفتم گیتار رو با خودت نبر
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Guest93867> nixoeen:  ممنون لطف کردید.
<emad> آره
<nixoeen> Guest93867: khahesh
<nixoeen> emad: az roo khode repository haye Ubuntu update kardi ?!
<emad> khodesh moghei ke connect shodam internet update shod
<emad> hala mikham verzhen jadi ro pak konam
<nixoeen> emad: khob ba apt-get pakesh kon
<emad> command daghighesh chie?
<nixoeen> emad: ba apt kar nakardi ba Synaptic paakesh kon
<emad> ye karayi kardam fekr konam pak shod.bayad systemam restart konam motmaen sham
<emad> خانم خانی هنوز هستین؟
<emad> من برنامه AWN نصب کردم
<Dark-Sun> من منتظرم فاصله علی آقا از کانال کمتر بشه تا صدام رو بشنوه
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: علی آقا بیا یک چیزی جستم
 * Dark-Sun thinks al entezar ashado menal mot! 
<emad> تو تنظیماتش گزینه start AWN automatically رو تیک زدم ولی موقه بالا اومدن سیستم پنجرش مخفی بود
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<emad> کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟
<Dark-Sun> emad: من نمی‌تونم عماد. راستش اصلا نمی‌فهمم این رو واسه چی داری انجام می‌دی
<Dark-Sun> emad: مگه مشکل کرنل نداشتی شما؟
<Dark-Sun> فکر کنم یک عروسی در پیشه! خیلی خوشحالم
<Dark-Sun> خوبیه عروسی‌ اینه که آدم‌ها رو خوشحال می‌کنه!
<Dark-Sun> من فکر کنم ای دابلیو ان بهتر از داکی باشه. یعنی به نظر میاد افکت‌های بیشتری داره
<Dark-Sun> خب فرصت مناسبیه که یک بحث علمی-فلسفی داشته باشیم
<Dark-Sun> گاهی کامپیوتر خر می‌شه! گاهی خربازی در میاره.
<Dark-Sun> اینا با اینکه شبیه هم هستن ولی با هم فرق می‌کنن
<Dark-Sun> کامپیوتری که خر می‌شه، کاربر رو عصبانی می‌کنه و از این نظر با حالتی که
<Dark-Sun> کامپیوتر داره خر بازی در میاره شباهت داره
<Dark-Sun> دیده شده که حتی بعضی متخصصان خر شدگی کامپیوتر و خربازی اون رو با هم اشتباه گرفتن
<Dark-Sun> برای روشن شدن این موضوع یک مثال می‌زنم
<Dark-Sun> فرض کنین در حال پخش یک قطعه موسیقی هستین
<Dark-Sun> وقتی بافر حلقوی مربوط به پخش صوت دچار سرریز می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> بخشی از آهنگ مرتبا تکرار می‌شه شه شه شه شه شه شه شه...
<Dark-Sun> این حالت گاهی تا ریست شدن سخت افزاری سیستم در زمان ویندوز ۹۸ ادامه پیدا می‌کرد
<Dark-Sun> این حالت رو بعضی متخصصان خربازی می‌دونستن
<Dark-Sun> در حالیکه این اشتباه بوده
<Dark-Sun> و کامپیوتر فقط «خر» شده بوده
<Dark-Sun> خر شدگی کامپیوتر گاهی در اثر باگ هم اتفاق می افته.
<Dark-Sun> و این مثلا در زمان بازی‌های تحت داس
<Dark-Sun> با کامپیوتر ۴۸۶ بیشتر متداول بود
<Dark-Sun> و یا حتی با اجرای بعضی برنامه‌ها
<Dark-Sun> مثل ان سی
<Dark-Sun> حالا بد نیست یک مثال هم از خر بازی کامپیوتر بزنیم تا شاید کمی بهتر قضیه روشن بشه
<Dark-Sun> خر بازی کامپیوتر حالتی است که کامپیوتر از نظر کامپیوتری دچار بحران نشده ولی در عمل کاری می‌کنه که چنین به نظر بیاد
<Dark-Sun> پیدا کردن مثال برای این حالت مشکله
<Dark-Sun> ولی شاید بشه مثلا اجرا شدن یک دایمون با اجرای یک اپلیکشن
<Dark-Sun> و کرش کردن اپلیکشن و ادامه پیدا کردن دایمون رو یک نمونه دونست
<Dark-Sun> خب مثالش پیچیده شد
<Dark-Sun> پس یک مثال ساده تر می‌زنم
<Dark-Sun> فرض کنین ای پی تی گت می‌کنین
<Dark-Sun> مشکلی پیدا می‌شه
<Dark-Sun> و شما تصمیم می‌گیرن سیناپتک رو ارجا کنین
<Dark-Sun> اجرا*
<Dark-Sun> کنین
<Dark-Sun> در این حالت
<Dark-Sun> کامپیوتر (لینوکس؟) رسما خر بازی در میاره
<Dark-Sun> و این موضوع رو با نمایش‌ پیام به سمع و نظر مخاطب می‌رسونه
<Dark-Sun> حالا ممکنه کسی اینجا ایراد بگیره
<Dark-Sun> که خب این به قفل شدن فایل برمی‌گرده نه به اجرا شدن دایمون
<Dark-Sun> در جواب باید گفت
<Dark-Sun> خب این هم خر بازیه!
<Dark-Sun> یعنی خب مشخصا کامپیوتر خر نشده
<Dark-Sun> من می‌بینم این سوال در ذهن عده‌ای نقش بسته که
<Dark-Sun> خب پس آیا می شه بدون ریست کردن از خربازی کامپیوتر خلاص شد؟
<Dark-Sun> جواب این سوال هنوز شفاف نیست
<Dark-Sun> هر چند عده‌ای سعی کردن با بررسی تمام حالات خر بازی کامپیوتر جواب قانع کننده‌ای پیدا کنند
<Dark-Sun> ولی خب به خاطر گستردگی کامپیوتر هنوز نتونستن با تقریب خوبی فرضیه‌ی خودشون رو ثابت کنن
<AliTarihi> Dark-Sun: اسپم نکن !
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی اقا
<Dark-Sun> کجا بودی؟
<AliTarihi> اگه می خوای برو به #ubuntu-ir-offtopics
<AliTarihi> علیک سلام
<Dark-Sun> داشتم دنبالت می‌گشتم
<AliTarihi> هربار بیام باید شلوغ کنی ؟ :)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: بدون پورت فوروادینگ نمی‌شه
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: قضیه وب سرورها بود؟
<AliTarihi> خب اینکه معلومه
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: نه آخه می‌دونی؟
<AliTarihi> چون یه گیت وی داری که سرویس مید ه روی ۸۰
<AliTarihi> پس باید یه چیزی رو درست کنه
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: http://www.tehranportal.org/portal/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28
<Dark-Sun> این قسمت آخرش تقریبا شبیه سناریو ماست
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: فقط نمی‌دونم توی پورت فورواردینگ اگه رول رو واسه دو تا کامپیوتر ست کنیم
<Dark-Sun> اونوقت چی می‌شه
<AliTarihi> واسه هر کدوم ست کنی فکر کنم همون انتخاب بشه
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: یعنی نمی‌شه هر دو تا رو بدیم؟
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: خرجش دو تا رول هستش دیگه
<Dark-Sun> یا نه؟
<Dark-Sun> خب دو تا رول که بدیم که یکیش کار می‌ده
<Dark-Sun> یا نه؟
<Dark-Sun> یعنی نمی‌شه دو تا آی پی بدیم؟
<AliTarihi> Dark-Sun: فکر کنم فوروارد یک به یک هست
<AliTarihi> باید نگاه کنی ببینی میشه یا نه
<AliTarihi> یا بری اصول میرور کردن و بالانس سرور ببینی
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: خب حالا یک سوال دیگه راجه به
<Dark-Sun> jail
<Dark-Sun> مکانیزم کار کردش واسه وب سرورها ارزش عملیاتی داره؟
<Dark-Sun> یا اینکه زیادی سنگینه که بخواد جواب بده؟
<Dark-Sun> می‌خوام آپاجی رو بفرستم توی زندان!
<Dark-Sun> آپاچی*
<AliTarihi> خیلی ها استفاده می کنن به دلایل مختلف
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: من واسه امنیت می‌خوامش
<AliTarihi> متوجه هستم زندانی کردن رو
<AliTarihi> jailing
<Dark-Sun> نمی‌دونم واسه چیزی مثل آپاچی که سنگینه به صرفه می‌شه یا نه
<AliTarihi> گوگل کن
<AliTarihi> ببین کسی می کنه یا نه
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: باشه. مرسی
<Dark-Sun> ولی خبر بازی هم مبحث جالبیه!
<Dark-Sun> شبیه جیلینگ!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> مستنداتش در دست ساخته!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<Dark-Sun> خربازی*
 * Dark-Sun is going down to google...
<AliTarihi> هر چی :)
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: راه دهید یار را آن مه ده چهار را * کز رخ نور بخش او نور وصال می‌رسد
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: سلام هموطن. شب بخیر
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: سلام
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: شب شما هم بخیر
<Dark-Sun> saaber1: سلام بر آقا صابر گل
<Dark-Sun> saaber1: خیلی دوستت داریم
<Dark-Sun> پاتوق بچه‌ها خدمتی داره جور می شه!
<Dark-Sun> :D
<hamed_t> :-D
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: به من گفته شده شلوغ نکنم. اخطارم رو گرفتم
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<Dark-Sun> فقط نمی دونم کی زیرآبم رو زده!
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: کی بهت اخطار داده چن سرو ؟
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: نه بابا! علی آقا اخطار کتبی داده
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: من نمیگم کار ilius E
<Dark-Sun> hamed_t: نه سعید نبودش
<Dark-Sun> من به یک نفر مشکوکم الان نمی‌شه بگم
<AliTarihi> به کی مشکوک بودی؟‌به پنجره چت من ;)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: یا حضرت عباس! شما که الان اوی بودین
<Dark-Sun> من دیگه هیچی نمی‌گم
<AliTarihi> من کنترل نامحسوسم :P
<AliTarihi> تازه این کانال لاگ هم میشه ;)
<Dark-Sun> اوه اوه! من دیگه کلا نباید اینجا بیام
<Dark-Sun> خطرناکه حسن! خطرناکه
<AliTarihi> البته بگم این لاگ کردن کار مانیست
<AliTarihi> همین بوت اوبونتو این کار رو می کنه که هی سر به سرش می ذاری!
<AliTarihi> سیاست اوبونتو هست برای کانالهای رسمی :)
<AliTarihi> Dark-Sun: :)
<Dark-Sun> عجب. من می‌دیدم هی زیر چشمی بد نگاه می‌کنه هیچی نمی‌گه. پس عامل استکباره!
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: چه خوب ، فردا میبینی یه نسخش همراه با جریمه میاد در خونت
<AliTarihi> hamed_t: lol
<hamed_t> Dark-Sun: به نظر اون اضافتم از همین جا شده !
<AliTarihi> Dark-Sun: دیگه اینجوریاست :P
<Dark-Sun> :S
<AliTarihi> اگه حرفی داری به کانونیکال بگو!
<Dark-Sun> من .. من... من.. فقط می‌گم «ما ممنونیم!... فقط اگه وقت برنامه هاشون رو بیشتر کنن بهتر می شه!
<saaber1> Dark-Sun: سلام برادر مرسی
<Dark-Sun> saaber1: کم پیدا شدی ستاره ی سهیل من
<saaber1> Dark-Sun: درگیر مهمون داری :D
<Dark-Sun> saaber1: بیام کمک؟
<Dark-Sun> saaber1: شیرینی اضافه مونده چیزی؟
<Dark-Sun> :)
<AliTarihi> شب همه به خیر :)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: شب بخیر علی آقا
<saaber1> Dark-Sun: ;)
<Dark-Sun> یک کدی، نوشیدنی، موادی چیزی نیست این ربات اوبونتو رو گیجش کنیم؟
<Dark-Sun> قول می‌دم گیج بشه زندگی خصوصی مارک رو قشنگ واسه همه‌مون تعریف می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> یک فایر وال پنل آنلاین سراغ دارین؟
<Dark-Sun> خب من دیگه برم بخوابم
<Dark-Sun> فردا روز دیگریست...
<Dark-Sun> شب همگی بخیر
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now.
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-16
<hale> سلام به همگي
<online_it2> salam az archerha http://paste.ubuntu.com/532794/ ino bebinid  hata mirrorlist edit kardam be united states hamino mide baz
 * ahmadhesni baste haye deb ejra nemishe, update mikonam nasb nemishe, add remove application ejra nemishe, faghat synaptic, apt. moshkel az inja shoroo shod ke moghee nasbe update (600 MB) bood bargh raft!!!  che konam?
 * ahmadhesni salam yadam raft, SalaM
<hale> ‏‫چه فرقي بين ترانسپارنت با زماني كه اصلا احراز هويت وجود نداره هستش؟
 * ahmadhesni baste haye deb ejra nemishe, update mishe vali nasb nemishe, add remove application ejra nemishe, faghat synaptic, apt kar mikone, moshkel az inja shoroo shod ke 600 MB update kardam dasht nasb mishod bargh raft!!!! che konam?
 * ahmadhesni baraye bar dovom miporsam :D
 * ahmadhesni baste haye deb ejra nemishe, update mishe vali nasb nemishe, add remove application ejra nemishe, faghat synaptic, apt kar mikone, moshkel az inja shoroo shod ke 600 MB update kardam dasht nasb mishod bargh raft!!!! che konam?
 * ahmadhesni vakilam?!!
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: too terminal bezan apt-get -f install
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: zadam, moshkeli nadare :-(
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: hala age too terminal bezani apt-get dist-upgrade chi mige?
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: ino nazadam, alan migam :-)
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: 385 upgrade darim, 223 new, 36 ta remove need 0B/1,112MB  . chon ghablan update karde boodam
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: khob cancel esh kon
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: hala boro oonjaayi ke package haaye deb et hast
<satanix7> bezan dpkg -i *.deb
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: in che kar mikone?
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: package nasb mikone
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: hamaro?!
<satanix7> oonaayi ke behesh begi
<satanix7> albate dependency nemifahme
<ilius> erghezi: سلام :)
<erghezi> ilius: ســـــــلام:)
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: khob tamoom shod!! Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: error haash ro ye jaa paste kon bebinam
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: injaa paste nakoni, masalan pastebin.com
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: Ok,
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: midoonam :D
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: khoda ro shokr ke inaa ro dige midooni :P
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: nesfe bishtaresh nist az safhe zade birooon :D
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: khob intori oon command akhari ro bezan: dpkg -i *.deb 2>&1 | tee errors.log
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: intori ye file misaaze be esme errors.log ke hame chiz toosh hast
<hale> يه سوال خنده دار ؟ ميخوام محتويات يه فايل متني رو كلا پاك كنم. اين دستورو ميزنم:
<hale> echo "" /var/log/myfile.log
<hale> اما هيچ چي نميشه محتويات فايل دست نخورده ميمونه
<hale> كمك؟
<ilius> hale: echo > /var/log/myfile.log
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: in file koja mire?
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: directory e jaari
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: kheyli tool mikeshe, kolli deb bood :D
<hale> ilius: tnx
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: mam errors.log peyda nemikonam too archives!! :-(
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: directory e jaari goftam
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: sharmande, in jaari kojast!?
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: yani hamin directory ke in dpkg ro ejraa kardi!
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: directory e fe'li
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: archives?
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: /var/cache/apt/archives
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: akhe baraye chi bayad bere oonjaa! alan too terminal too kodoom directory hasti? hamoon
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: khob chera shaki mishi :D ,  inja hastam /var/cache/apt/archives
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: oon too chi kaar mikoni? hame package haayi ke download kardi ro daashti baa dpkg -i nasb mikardi?!!
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: are dg, khodet gofti beram onja ke pkg nasb hast
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: :D
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: velesh kon, to hamoon apt-get dist-upgrade bezan, dorost mishe
<ahmadhesni> satanix7:  yani omidi be man nist? :-)
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: man chi kaare am ke dar morede digaran ghezaavat konam?!
<Naeem> salam kasi hast inja ?
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: shookhi kardam, http://codepad.org/S8tiChxo
<satanix7> khodesh daare mige dige! apt-get -f install
<ahmadhesni> satanix7:  be joone khodam alan goft, akhe chanbar zadam, fek kardam naghes chiz shode. baz mizanam
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: kollan be nazar miad baa google o forum bigaane i, javab e hame in moshkelat too forum haaye ubuntu hast
<ahmadhesni> satanix7:  too forum peyda nakardam, google nabood ke hichi.
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: ye tozihe kolli midi moshkel chi bood?
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: be khatere hamoon masale ghat shodan e bargh moghe nasb, dpkg va apt dochaare inconsistency shodan, yani az tarafi kaar e ghabli ro nemitoonan kaamel konan va kaar e jadid i ham nemitoonan shoroo konan, banabar in db haashoon bayad az no saakhte beshe
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: pas chera ba synaptic nasb mishod?
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: na! nemishode, chon base e hame inaa yekie ke hamoon dpkg e
<satanix7> mage inke synaptic khodesh befahme o dorst kone ke baeed midoonam
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: khob -f ro zadam , ino mige -> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'libc6'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details.
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: oh oh! system et dar haale terekidane, libc6 betereke, system mire hava
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: bezan dpkg-reconfigure libc6
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: Areee??!!!  chi hast in agha?
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: Standard C Library, taghriban hame chiz baa in library link shode
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: che khooob!!
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: gir dade be VBox!!
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: http://codepad.org/HbELuEkb
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: bezan dpkg --purge virtualbox-2.2
<satanix7> age inam kaar nakard system et pokide
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: chera pokide?! debian:/home/lahijan# dpkg --purge virtualbox-2.2 warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 40607 package 'virtualbox-2.2': error in Version string '2.2.4-47978_Ubuntu_jaunty': invalid character in revision number dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove virtualbox-2.2 which isn't installed.
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: hmm, nemidoonam az injaa be bad che kaar bayad kard, chon na mitooni chizi ro nasb koni na chizi ro remove koni va na chizi ro configure, boro bebin too oon file e /var/lib/dpkg/available khat e 40607 chi hast? shayad betooni ye taghyiri bedi ke gir nade o libc6 dorost she
<ahmadhesni> satanix7: ba synaptic nasb mishe haa!!
<robic> salam
<satanix7> ahmadhesni: nemidoonam, age nasb mishe khob edaame bede
<satanix7> man bayad beram khoone
<robic> kasi bidare?
<ilius> !ask | robic
<lubotu3> robic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilius> توی سنت‌اواس چطوری یه پکیج نصب می‌کنن؟؟
<ilius> یام نداره :-/
<saaber> ilius: فکر کنم با آر پی ام بود
<ilius> saaber: هیچی. اصلا سنت‌اواس نبوده
<ilius> سر کار بودیم :-D
<ilius> دبیان‌بیسد بوده
<saaber> ilius: ;)
<robic> kasi dar morede bind9 ettelaati fanni dare
<robic> kasi mano dare?
<nixoeen> Kash mardom yad migereftan az IRC estefade konan !
<nixoeen> Mian migan kasi dar morede Folan chiz ettela'ati dare ? badesham sari miran, entezaram daran javab begiran !
 * ahmadhesni man ba in che konam? ->  E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'libc6'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details.
 * ahmadhesni apt-get install -f kar nemikone :-(
<hale> ************** عيد همگي مبارك ***************
<nama> سلام
<nama> من برای نصب لینوکس یکم پارتیشن هام رو دست کاری کردم الان دیگه نمی تونم روی پارتیشن های باقیمونده ام سیستم عامل دیگه ای نصب کنم
<nama> az Gparted ham estefade kardam vali nemidoonam bayed partition ham che vijegihaee dashte bashand
<nama> ke betoonam OS roosh nasb konam?
<everplays> nama, bastegi be os dare, bazi az os-a roo logical partition nasb nemishan
 * everplays daghigha yadesh nemiad kodoom OS-ha intori boodan
<Zahra> khaandaane BSD va MAC OS!
<Zahra> nama: hala chi mikhaay nasb koni?
<nama> Zahra: os'e khassi nist! Win7 mikham nasb konam
<nama> Zahra: partition'am logical hast, vali nemidoonam chera nasb nemikone
<nama> everplays: shoma idea nadarid?
<everplays> nama, ta vaghti ke layout-e table-a moshakhas nabashe va peyghami ke moghe nasb miad ro nabinam nazar-e khassi nadaram
<nama> everplays: khob daghighan begid ke chi bayad bedoonid ke man begam
<Zahra> nama: che errori mide daghighan?
<nama> everplays: payame aslan khasi nemide!!! partition ro ke entekhab mikonam faghat mige in partition ghabeliat nasbe Win ro nadare!
<nama> everplays: hamin!
<nama> everplays: partintion bayad boot bashe?
<Zahra> nama: zaaheran win 7 moghe'e nasbesh bayad betoone file haaye bootesh ro too ye primary partition ntfs gharar bede, fekr konam vase hamin nemitooni nasb koni
 * Zahra akharin win i ke too zendegish nasb karde xp boode!
<nama> Zahra: motovajeh nashodam! yani bayad partition'e ntfs'e man boot bashe?primary yani hamoon boot?
<Zahra> nama: bebin, vaghti ye system amel mikhaay nasb koni, hala har chi, farghi nadare, ye seri ettelaat marboot be boot dare ke bayad ye jaaye system beshinan. ke zaaheran maale win 7 hatman bayad roo ye primary partition ntfs bashe ta betoone nasb beshe
<Zahra> albate man ino to forum esh didam, khodam test nakardam, chon aslan ba win rabeteye khoobi nadaram!
<Zahra> roo partition haaye digeat chiaa nasb kardi?
<nama> Zahra: faghat linux daram
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<nama> the-light: salaam, man chand daghighe pish ye soali az doostan kardam vali kasi javabe dorosT be man nadad.
<nama> the-light: shoma mishe rahnamayim konid?
<nama> Zahra: man alaan too linux hastam, Hardam 120 G'e. too disk utility balaye kole hardam neveshte Extended 120 G
<Zahra> nama: khooroojie fdisk -l chie?
<nama> chish ro begam?
<Zahra> nama: kolle khooroojish ro ye jaa paste kon bede
<nama> Zahra: khoroojish kheili ziade!!! koja bezaramesh ke shoma bebinid?
<Zahra> nama: http://codepad.org/
<Dark-Sun> سلام ملت
<Dark-Sun> به نظرتون امکانش هست که ظرف دو هفته آدم ۲۰ کیلو وزن کم کنه؟
<Dark-Sun> واسه خدمت باید کم کنم
<Dark-Sun> locobot_5: نه لازم نکرده. معافیت پزشکی باید بگیرم
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: تو اینقدر اینجا ول می‌چرخی بیا جای من برو خدمت. من قول می‌دم کارها رو بهتر از خودت انجام بدم
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: یادم نبود! از نظر مغزی مشکل داری
<Dark-Sun> ChanServ: من جای فری نود بودم این کانال رو با بقیه کانال‌های فارسی چند تا یکی می‌کردم
<Dark-Sun> ChanServ: سال اصلاح الگوی مصرفه! حداقل آموزش صرفه جوییه
<Dark-Sun> ChanServ: اسم اون کانال هم می‌گذاشتم: شهر اشباح
<Dark-Sun> امشب عیده؟
<Dark-Sun> اوه فردا تعطیله
<Dark-Sun> خدا رفتگان سعید رو بیامرزه. این تقویمش خیلی مفیده.
<nama> Zahra:  http://codepad.org/5HDXOBK5
<nama> Zahra: bebakhshid ke inghadr dir shod!
<Zahra> nama: to aslan primary partition cheraa vase khodet nasakhti?!
<ahmadhesni> @ All : Salam, in che moshkeli hast? ->  E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'libc6'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details.
<nama> Zahra: yeki az partition ham(24 G) ro root kardam va test ham kardam be win7 nasb mishe ya na! chon tasiri nadasht un partitin ro be halate avaliye dar avordam
<nama> root na boot
<Zahra> nama: valla injaa ke shoma aslan primary partition nadari, partitione extended ro koochiktar kon va ye primary partiton ntfs besaaz.
<nama> Zahra: man dobare DC shodam
<nama> Zahra: soalam ro dobare miporsam: mishe lotf konid step by step begid chejoori partitione extended ro koochiktar konam?
<nama> Zahra: partition'e extended'e man 120 G'e. daghighan kole hardam
<Zahra> nama: oosoolan vase aamoozeshe step by step bayad az google estefaade koni, vali khob kolli migam ba ye live cd biaa bala va ba gparted partitionet ro move va resize kon
<Zahra> nama: bale, too oon khoorooji ke dadin moshakhas bood
<Zahra> nabayad oontori partition bandi mikardin
<Zahra> shomaa hadeaxar 4 ta primary partition mitoonin dashte bashin, vali faghat yekisho be onvaane extended estefaade kardin ke aslan kasi in karo nemikone
<nama> Zahra: man nakardam! grub'am paride! be khatere hamin injoori shode! har karam mikonam dorost nemishe!
<nama> Zahra: man alaan resiz'esh mikonam
<Zahra> nama: partition table ke khod be khod avaz nemishe! yeki avazesh mikone! rabti be paridane grub ham nadare
 * ahmadhesni lotfan yeki bege in che margeshe man beram 2nbalesh!! --> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'libc6'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details.
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: khooroojie ls /var/cache/apt/archives chie?
<ahmadhesni> Zahra: http://pastebin.ca/1993643
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: bad daghighan chi mizani ke in khoorooji ro migiri?
<nama> Zahra:  extended partition faghat ghabele delete'e na resize. age deletesh konam chi  mishe?
<ahmadhesni> Zahra: apt-get -f install ,  hichi nemitoonam benasbam va hazf konam!! update kardam vasate nasbesh bargh raft!
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: ok, bezan sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: bad ham: sudo apt-get -f install
<mori64> in error chie ? "E: linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<mori64> E: linux-image-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mori64> E: linux-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Zahra> nama: age logical partition haaye toosh ro resize koni va jaye khaali dashte bashe mishe
<nama> Zahra: 2 ta az logical partition hash kamelan khaliye! 50 G
<Zahra> nama: bebin oona format shodan be khaatere inke, manzooram az jaaye khali partition e khali hast ke format nashode bashe, na inke fazaye dakhelesh khali bashe
<ahmadhesni> Zahra: zade boodam, dorost nashod, erroresh yadam nist, alan zadam, error ro migam
<nama> Zahra: ok
<ahmadhesni> Zahra: baz hamin error
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: khooroojie dastoore aval chi bood?
<ahmadhesni> Zahra:  avalesh ham nist, --> http://pastebin.ca/1993652
<pumpking> salam , az 9.04 mishe be 10.10 ba cd upgrade kard ?
<nama> Zahra: alaan man dakhele extended partition 26 GB free daram, vali hanooz ham ghabele resize nist!!!
<ahmadhesni> Zahra:  aha in bood, be VBox gir dade bood, in az avale --> http://pastebin.ca/1993656
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: cheghadr confilict! man migam ye baar mohtavaye /var/cache/apt/archives/ ro paak kon, va dobare update va upgrade kon
<Zahra> nama: bebin swap i chizi toosh mount nashode?
<ahmadhesni> Zahra: pak kardam, 2bare up kardam nashod!
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: ye screenshop az gparted be man bede
<Zahra> screenshot
<ahmadhesni> Zahra: az ye kam ghabl tar tozih bedam shayad moshkel ro rahat tar hal koni, baraye nasbe driver ATI (lanatollah!!) in ro be source list ezafe kardam,(deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/ squeeze main contrib non-free) 600 MB up kardam moghee nasb grub bood ke soal kard koja nasb konam bargh raft!!
<ahmadhesni> Zahra: man az gparted ax bezaram!!?
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: sorry! manzooram nama bood!
<pumpking>  salam , az 9.04 mishe be 10.10 ba cd upgrade kard ?
<Zahra> nama: ye screenshot az gparted be man bede
<nama> Zahra: sowap off kardam sda5, alan right kelid ke mikonam roo extended resize button active hast,
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: valla man nazdike 3 saale ba debian base haa kaar nakardam, alan ba gentoo kaar mikonam. inaaiee ham ke goftam bar asaase ettelaate ghablib bood. man faghat mitoonam pishnahad konam biaay soraghe gentoo ke dige in badbakhtiaa ro bade ye bargh raftan nadashte bashi!
<nama> Zahra: vali nemitoonam sizesh ro taghyir bedam
<ahmadhesni> Zahra: bale, in ham fekre khoobie, yeki goft 2bare bayad OS nasb konam, age vaghean injoori bashe kheyli maskhare hast!
<Zahra> ahmadhesni: fekr nemikonam dar in had bashe, vali khob too gentoo balaahaaye badtar az inam sare systemet biaari rahat hal mishe
<Zahra> yani az har jaa kharab koni az hamoonjaa dorost mikoni na az aval
<the-light> ahmadhesni: hanuz giri ba in apt!
<ahmadhesni> the-light: che konim, bad gir kardam :D
<Dark-Sun> من قطع شدم.
<Dark-Sun> خب ؟
<Dark-Sun> !ping
<lubotu3> pong
<Dark-Sun> lubotu3: ها ها.. این دفعه رو کور خوندی. من زودتر گفتم
<Dark-Sun> یک سوال
<Dark-Sun> از دستور
<Dark-Sun>  /whois
<Dark-Sun> چی می‌شه فهمید؟
<Dark-Sun> من می‌زنم اتفاقی نمی‌افته
<Dark-Sun>  /whois the-light
<Dark-Sun> فکر کنم سرکاریه
<the-light> Dark-Sun: chi mikhay whois mizani?
<Dark-Sun> the-light: سلام هموطن
<Dark-Sun> the-light: چیکار می‌کنه این دستور؟
<the-light> Dark-Sun: salam
<Dark-Sun> یکی گفت منم کنجکاو شدم ببینم چیه
<the-light> maloome dige whois migire az taraf
<Dark-Sun> the-light: من می‌زنم هیچی نمی‌ده
<Dark-Sun> من با ایکس چت کار می‌کنم
<Dark-Sun> شما چیزی اینجا می‌بینین؟
<Dark-Sun> فکر کنم سورس فری نود مشکل پیدا کرده
<Dark-Sun> سورس فری نود یک باگ وحشتناک داره
<Dark-Sun> اگه پول می‌دادن گزارشش می‌کردم
<Dark-Sun> من خسته شدم
<Dark-Sun> علی آقا هم نیست
<Dark-Sun> اینجا کلا شهر مردگان شده
<Dark-Sun> بهنام هم هیچی نمی‌گه. سپهر هم نیستش
<Dark-Sun> احمد هم داره پارتیشن‌هاش رو پاک می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> اشکان هم نمی‌دونم
<Dark-Sun> بی مقیمی هم مشکوکه. فکر کنم رباته
<Dark-Sun> دارک سان هم الکی اسپم می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> ارقزی؟ ارقضی؟ ارغزی؟ ارغضی؟ ارقظی؟ ارقذی؟ املام ضعیفه!!
<Dark-Sun> یک مشت ربات بی‌مصرف هم اینجا هستن
<Dark-Sun> احسان هم که بنده خدا خسته شده. خوابش میاد
<Dark-Sun> چن سرو هم که داره ما رو تماشا می‌کنه
<Dark-Sun> من دیگه برم
<Dark-Sun> سوشیانت هم رفت
 * Dark-Sun is sending SIGTERM...
 * Dark-Sun is sending KILLTERM...
 * Dark-Sun will halt now...
<falloutman_> salam
<amin__> salam man mekham zaban c yad begiram che shakheish behtareh va list manba bedid
<nixoeen> amin__: ketabe Deitel&Deitel khoobe
<nixoeen> amin__: man khodam ba The Complete Reference: C by Herbert Schildt yad gereftam
<nixoeen> amin__: maale McGrawHill e
<amin__>  che shakheish?
<amin__> c cplus/////////////////////////////////////////////////////?
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-17
<Dark-Sun> گود مورنینگ پلیز اوری۱
 * Dark-Sun be mellat salam mikone
<Dark-Sun> کسی چیزی در مورد پورت‌های یونیکس می‌دونه؟
<Dark-Sun> منظورم اینه که دیدین وقتی به شبکه هم وصل نیستیم
<Dark-Sun> netstat
<Dark-Sun> بگیریم یک سری پورت یونیکسی میاد در جواب
<Dark-Sun> قضیه‌شون چیه؟
<Dark-Sun> یک کانال تخصصی لینوکس نیست؟
<Dark-Sun> تخصصی‌ترین سوالی که اینجا پرسیده می‌شه نحوه‌ی پارتیشن بندیه!
<Dark-Sun> :(
<AliTarihi> Dark-Sun: اولا اینکه اینجا کانال اوبونتو هست :P
<AliTarihi> لذا سوالاتت اوبونتویی باشه :D
<AliTarihi> ثانیا منظورت از پورتها خیلی واضح نیست :)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: سلام علی آقا صبح بخیر. عیدتون مبارک
<AliTarihi> عید شما هم مبارک
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: ولش از کانال زنجان لاگ پرسیدم جواب گرفتم
<Dark-Sun> ;)
<AliTarihi> خب پس [حل شد] ;)
<Dark-Sun> AliTarihi: بله.
<Dark-Sun> :)
<Dark-Sun> جهت ذکر در آرشیو
<Dark-Sun> پورت‌های یونیکسی را
<Dark-Sun> AF_UNIX
<Dark-Sun> می‌نامند.
<Dark-Sun> ین پورت‌ها برای ارتباط بین پروسه‌ها استفاده می‌شوند.
<Dark-Sun> این*
<Dark-Sun> این پورت‌ها با پورت‌های
<Dark-Sun> AF_INET
<Dark-Sun> که برای ارتباطات شبکه استفاده می‌شوند متفاوت هستند.
<MaChaChi> Salam
<nama_> salaam, bade nasbe linux partition haye systemam moshkel  peida karde! kasi mitoone rahnamayim kone?
<mori64> چرا کلیک راست روی دسکتاپ من کار نمیکنه ؟
<mori64> چرا کلیک راست روی دسکتاپ من کار نمیکنه ؟
<majid> سلام چرا من روی ---  کلیک میکنم  --- بازمیشه؟
<majid> places
<majid> movie player
<AliTarihi> عجیبه
<AliTarihi> منو رو حذف کنید و دوباره اضافه کنید
<majid> n,fhvi il,k an.
<majid> دوباره همون شد.
<WhiteCrow1>  /msg NickServ identify sjhcxcksjh
<WhiteCrow1> ops
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: ping
<AliTarihi> WhiteCrow1: ?
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: salam aziz
<AliTarihi> چیه پسورد رو می زنی وسط کانال اونم روز روشن!
<AliTarihi> عوضش کن :)
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: :D akhe maghzam hang e kamel e avaz kardam
<WhiteCrow1> ;)
<AliTarihi> خب خوبه
<AliTarihi> کارم داشتی؟
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: MSG?
<WhiteCrow1> bale
<AliTarihi> majid: نمی دونم
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: ???
<soroush> درود. من از گنوم استفاده می کنم و میخوام که اسم زبان صفحه‌کلیدم در نوار بالایی نمایش داده بشود. از وقتی که به اوبوتوی ۱۰.۱۰ ارتقا دادم تنها یک آیکون صفحه کلید نشون داده میشه که زبان را مشخص نمیکنه و این برای من که چهارتا زیان نصب دارم بسیار آزار
<soroush> دهنده هست
<AliTarihi> با ۱۰.۱۰ هنوز کار نکردم. شاید از دوستان کسی بدونه :)
<AliTarihi> keyboard indicator
<AliTarihi> نداره که به پنل اضافه بشه ؟
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: password recover shod 100% top az in behtar nemishe just ARCHlinux
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi: mer30
<WhiteCrow1> :-*
<AliTarihi> ;)
<AliTarihi>  /join #archlinux-ir :P
<soroush> na nadare, alan check kardam dobare
<AliTarihi> پس صبر کنید کسی که ۱۰.۱۰ داره ببینه سوال شما رو :)
<AliTarihi> یا توی انجمن بپرسید
<soroush> ok, mamnun
<SajjaD> salam be hame
<SajjaD> man mikham mint 10 ra berizam ro usb va ba on load konam vali harkari kardam nashode ta hala
<SajjaD> ham ba usb startup creater to ubuntu emtehan kardam va ham ba LiLi USB
<soroush> gkbd-capplet ro nasbidam. doros shod
<soroush> sepas
<mori64> چرا کلیک راست روی دسکتاپ من کار نمیکنه ؟
<soroush> mori64: restart kardin?
<mori64> soroush: bale
<AliTarihi> mori64: یه باگ هست توی اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ انجمن رو یه جستجو کنید. راه حلش مثل اینکه هست
<mori64> من ۱۰٫۰۴ دارم
<mori64> کسی نمیدونه ؟
<ebraminio2_> salam be barobach e linux e, ye soal dashtam
<ebraminio2_> a=$a:~/folan/
<ebraminio2_> a
<ebraminio2_> export a
<ebraminio2_> ino mizaram to bash minvisam javab mide
<ebraminio2_> amma vaghti mizaramesh to sh scropt na
<ebraminio2_> kasi midone chera?
<reza> salam
<reza> kasi midone chera inghadr sorate
<reza> makhazen
<reza> paiin omade
<reza> man ta 10 k bisshtar natonestam down konam
<reza> kasi makhazen behtare vase 10.10 nadare
<reza> kasi nist?
<sushiyant> کسی می تونه این مشکل را حل کنه http://pastebin.ca/1994839
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-18
<fariba> salam
<hale> salam
<goodboy> salam bar hame
<mehran> salam, man yek cd arm afzar ubuntu daram (ghablan baraye nasbe namafzar azash estefadeh kardam ) vali vaghti tu masireh syaptic package manager\seting\Repository dar tab marbute vaghti add cd ru mizanam peygham "Failed to mount the cd ram" che kar konam
<amidelalune> mehran, bebin mituni dasti mountesh koni?
<amir_varasteh> Salam
<amir_varasteh> too ubuntu az koja mishod server e download ro avaz kard ?
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> darmorede nasbe cartgrafik kasi hast komakam kone, tanx
<milad_HOT> salam
<milad_HOT> salammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<milad_HOT> jeus
<milad_HOT> hi
<milad_HOT> where are u from ?
<jeus> milad_HOT, salam
<milad_HOT> m or f ?
<milad_HOT> ?
<milad_HOT> alo
<milad_HOT> alooooo
<milad_HOT> hasti
<MILAD_hot> jeus
<MILAD_hot> m or f ?
<MILAD_hot> ????????????????????
<jeus> MILAD_hot, che farghi base u dare
<jeus> soaleto bepors
<MILAD_hot> f bashi ba ham dost shim
<MILAD_hot> donbale ye gf hastam
<MILAD_hot> che bad akhlagiiii
<MILAD_hot> saret shologe haaaa
<jeus> MILAD_hot, u midoni ke koja omadi ?
<MILAD_hot> na
<MILAD_hot> mage inja kojast>?
<jeus> MILAD_hot, pesar gol inja yek IRC base Linux enteshar ubuntu ast
<ramanK> jeus: nemidunam chera jadidan mellat sareshuno mindazan payin miyan inja
<jeus> ramanK, ;) ta vaghti moshkel ijad nakonan khob ham hast
<ramanK> jeus: akhe gahi vaghta ijad mikonan !
<ramanK> jeus: fekr konam bad nabashe tu ubuntu-ir.org un bakhshe gapo goftegu ro esmesho yekam vazeh tar konan
<jeus> ramanK, makhsosan age shahed faaliyat bache ha to IRC bashand
<jeus> ramanK, ziyad sakht nagir ba omid roozi ke inghadr open source ja biyofte ke dige hichke nadoneste to in IRC nayad  :)
<ramanK> jeus: :)
<ramanK> in chini ha ham dige shuresho dar avordan!
<ramanK> hamin chand ruz pish yeki az company hayi chini ba dadane ettela'ate ghalat be router ha %15 traffic kolle donyaro bord tu chin!
<ramanK> asabe amrikayi ha hessabi khurd shode
<ramanK> mitarsan data un vasat ye balayi saresh umade bashe
<ramanK> inam wall street jurnal : http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704648604575621071689674364.html
<farshad> salam
<farshad> kasi hast mano komak kone
<farshad> ?
<saeed> salam be hame
<saeed> aloooooooooooo
<saeed> hishki nis
<saeed> salam
<faustisch> what is the command for unwrapping your ext4 hdd passphrase? I remember it was something like unwrap-hdd-passphrase
<faustisch> پیداش کردم:
<faustisch> ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-19
<erghezi> mahm0ud: سلام :)
<mahm0ud> bache ha kasi ba cairo kar karde?
<eli_> salam
<eli_> kasi midone chera /boot/grub/menu.lst man khalie?
<the-light> eli_: salam, ya grub 2 darin ya inke grub dakhel 1 partition e root e digast
<AliTarihi> nixoeen: می بینم که عضو شدید توی انجمن :D
<nixoeen> AliTarihi: chand vaghti hast ozvam
<AliTarihi> من الان دیدم که انلاین هست nixoeen
<AliTarihi> خداوند صبر زیاد دهاد :P
<nixoeen> AliTarihi: Man bishtar too Technotux hastam ta inja, chon ziad az Ubuntu estefade nemikonam
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> من روی اوبونتو نیستم ولی توی تکنوتاکس نیستم :P
<nixoeen> AliTarihi: kollan un avayel faghat Technotux bud
<nixoeen> AliTarihi: saale 82 ya 83
<nixoeen> AliTarihi: dar natije maa ham hamunja hastim ...
<AliTarihi> من که کلا فکر کنم سه-چهار ساله جدی لنیوکس کار می کنم
<ramanK> http://www.technotux.org/html/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-p-139366.html#139366
<ramanK> dustan va azizan . ba pishnehade yeki az bache ha gharar shode pul jam konim bedim be wikipedia !
<ramanK> age shoma ham komaki mituid konid darigh nafarmayid
<ramanK> :)
<Microlinux> hi
<FBI> SEX
<FBI> sex
<FBI> zahra
<FBI> ba man sex mikoni ?
<FBI> zagra
<FBI> ha
<FBI> :d
<FBI> ?
<FBI> :d
<FBI> ..
<FBI> kiramo mikhori
<FBI> ?
<alchemist_> Hi
<alchemist_> bye
<jeus> سلام به دوستان گنو
<jeus> دوستان من می خواستم چند تا سرور راه اندازی کنم وسیستم عاملشون هم آبونتواست چه طور میتونم از پشتیبانی تجاری آبونتو استفاده کنم ؟
<nixoeen> jeus: Poshtibani e Canonical bishtar dar sathe Enterprise e
<jeus> nixoeen, akhe dost dashtam polesh bere to jib bache hay irani
<nixoeen> jeus: khob pool bede bache ha barat poshtibani konan !
<jeus> khob be kee ?
<jeus> koja ?
<jeus> nixoeen, ye  sherkati chizi bayad poshtesh bashe
<nixoeen> jeus: hatman mikhay sherkat poshtesh bashe ? ya shakhsi ham ok e?
<jeus> na chon bayad base sherkat factor konam
<nixoeen> jeus: sherkat bayad hatman too iran bashe ?
<jeus> server male hamoon narmafzarame ke behet goftam moen
<nixoeen> jeus: khob vali sherkate hala bayad hatman too iran bashe ? ya mitune jaye dige ham bashe ?
<jeus> nixoeen, man nokare to ham hastam goftam list gheymat bede ke server ro bedam be u nadadi
<nixoeen> jeus: yadame ye chizayi gofti, yadam nemiad chera nadadam :)
<jeus> nixoeen, poshtibanitam ghabool daram ama mitarsam dobare begi factor behet midam baed zayamoon koni
<nixoeen> jeus: vali alan baraye ejareye server migi, ya poshtibanish ?
<jeus> na dige server ro kharidim ye HP 6 toman
<jeus> hala base poshtibanish migam nixoeen
<nixoeen> jeus: server ghaziash fargh dare, bekhatere dardesar hash ziad soraghesh nemiram :)
<nixoeen> jeus: poshtibani vali ghabele ta'ammole
<jeus> teamam mitone sarpa negah dare server ro amariskesh balast
<jeus> nixoeen, khob dar kol nazaret chiye?
<nixoeen> jeus: age mikhay list az chiz hayi ke too support mikhay, time ei ke momkene dar maah zaman bebare va chizaye dige baram email kon, quote barat mifrestam
<nixoeen> jeus: va inke support mikhay 8 sa'ate, 12 sa'ate ya 24 sa'ate bashe ...
<jeus> nixoeen, bebin man mikham toye rik bala support koni va jahayi ke vaghean gir mikonam
<nixoeen> jeus: rik ?
<jeus> va baray inke server nakhabe say mikonam ye server jaygozin ham ok konam
<jeus> risk
<nixoeen> jeus: moshkel nadare, vali khob ina bayad moshakhas beshe dige
<nixoeen> jeus: masalan support too sa'ate kari e, ya momkene 2 shab ham pish biad ?
<nixoeen> jeus: va az injoor masa'el
<jeus> man ta hala na poshtibani kardam na shodam
<nixoeen> bar un asas mitunam quote behet bedam
<nixoeen> jeus: khob mitunim reverse engineering pish berim :))
<nixoeen> jeus: range e gheymat ro bedi, begam chejuri mitunam support konam
<jeus> bebin server man ghaedatan bayad to sa@ kari moshkel nadashte bashe pas agar shab kharab shod ta ghabl az sa@ kari bayad moshkelesh hal she
<jeus> sali 300 ta 500$
<nixoeen> jeus: che kam !
<jeus> nixoeen, man fekr mikonam hadeaksar dar mah 1 rooz vaght u ro begiram
<jeus> chon server m ye mysql rosh nasbe ye glassfish va dige hich
<jeus> va khodam hodod 60 % mitonam kararo rah bendazam 40% dast toe
<jeus> ke oonam zamaniye ke ye moshkel pish biyad
<nixoeen> jeus: va age hafteyi 1 rooz shod ? :D
<jeus> nixoeen, doaye kheyr modir sherkat poshtete :D
<jeus> nixoeen,man be tor miyangin gereftam ke mahi 24 sa@
<jeus> momkene ke 2 mah aslan kari be server nadashte bashi va faghat ye monitor sade bashe
<jeus> nixoeen, ok shologh
<jeus> nixoeen, ok sholoogh na
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-20
<hale> salam
<khodadadi> سلام
<khodadadi>  چه طور می تونم php5 رونصب کنم و به چه ‍‍کیج هانی احتاج است/
<goodboy> http://pastebin.com/hB661Dsg
<mohammad> salam
<mohammad> ye soal dashtam doostan
<Guest82622> salam
<Guest82622> doostan kasi hast komak be man bokone
<Guest82622> ye soal daram
<Guest82622> kasi javab nemiode ??
<Guest82622> chera khob\
<everplays> Guest82622, be jaye inke payam-e mostaghim bedi soal-et or bepors
<\x90> khob soal kon ta javab bedim
<nkh> Ajab !
<Zpix> dorood bar doostan
<Zpix> kesi midoone man chetor mitoonam befahmam batrie laptop chand bar sharj shode?
<Maziar> hi , sorry , i have a question, Do u know where vaioz1 drivers are?
<Maziar> i need some driver for my laptop(sony vaio Z112) , could u help me?
<pourabed> salam doostan , aya emkan dare ke ye distro az flash be sooorate live biyad bala !!!?
<pourabed> salam doostan , aya emkan dare ke ye distro az flash be sooorate live biyad bala !!!?
<hale> سلام
<hale> به یه صفحه اطلاعات در مورد فایروال لینوکس احتیاج  دارم اما نمیتونم متن فارسی پیدا کنم. میخوام کپی کنم
<hale> کسی لینکستان خوبی برا این مطلب سراغ داره
<hale> ÷یاده سازی نمیخوام. فقط اطلاعات عمومی بده کافیه
<Aref> با سلام چطور می‌تونم جای‌خالی موجود در اسم چندتا فایل رو با کاراکتر زیرخط عوض کنم؟
<amin_niki2001> salam
<amin_niki2001> man nemitonam moshkele karte geraficam ro hal konam va ehtiyaj be komak daram kasi hast
<amin_niki2001> vaghti visual effects ro mizanam in error ro mide        Desktop effects could not be enabled
<amin_niki2001> chekar bayad bekonam bash
<nixoeen> amin_niki2001: bayad drivere karte graphiceto nasb koni
<amin_niki2001> taghriban tamame karayi ke gofte bodan anjam dadam nashod
<amin_niki2001> man drivero az sayte nvidia vardashtam
<amin_niki2001> nemidonam chejor bayad nasb konam
<amin_niki2001> ?
<mahm0ud> درایور وایرلس رو از مجا باید بیارم
<sushiyant> mahm0ud: مدل وایرلست چی هست
<sushiyant> mahm0ud: اصلاً اول بگو از چه توزیعی استفاده می فرمایید ؟
<mahm0ud> نوتبوک لنوو g460
<mahm0ud> bebin chie bayad check konam
<mahm0ud> debian linux mint
<sushiyant> mahm0ud: iwconfig بزن با دسترسی روت
<sushiyant> mahm0ud: بعدش هم این lspci -vvv
<MrMSR> salam
<MrMSR1> salma
<MrMSR1> salam
<MrMSR1> migam man alan ozv hodam?
<nixoeen> MrMSR: koja ?
<MrMSR> salam toye hamin irc
<MrMSR> avalin barame ba pidgin omadam irc. yekam gij mizanam.
<nixoeen> MrMSR: inja niazi be ozv shodan nadare, vali mitunid age bekhayd bara negah dashtane nickname etun ozv shid
<btavakkoli> erghezi: amadam ;)
<erghezi> btavakkoli: ســـــــــلام :ی
<erghezi> btavakkoli: بیا کانال خودت دهه :ی
<btavakkoli> erghezi: man ke hastam, to nisti, mage #sitoir nist? :D
<erghezi> btavakkoli: عوض کردی؟‌:)) نخطه نداشت وسطش؟
#ubuntu-ir 2010-11-21
<AliTarihi> سلام به همه
<utab_> AliTarihi: salam khub hastid?
<AliTarihi> سلام مرسی :)
<utab_> AliTarihi: shenakhtid mano?
<AliTarihi> نه به جا نمیارم. ببخشید :")
<everplays> AliTarihi, manam shoma ro be ja nemiaram, bebakhshid
<everplays> AliTarihi, chetori dude?
<AliTarihi> everplays: اشکال نداره به جا نمیاری! از بس مدور شدی جدیدا :P
<AliTarihi> خوبم ;)
<everplays> lol
<AliTarihi> everplays: چو هک انجمن گشته بس بی حساب! / ز ادمین نمانده اثر چون سراب!
<everplays> AliTarihi, bax ye chizayi too facebook gofte boodan, ama man sar zadam up bood :) dast-e bax dard nakone sari avordan bala engar
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | "lubotu3" is a bot, type: "!help" | هوشمندانه سوال کنید http://wiki.ubuntu.ir | Not in the mood for Linux? /join #ubuntu-ir-offtopics.
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | کاربران عزیز، انجمن در حال بازسازی می باشد.از همکاری و صبر شما متشکریم. لطفاً به پیامهای خصوصی یا ایمیلهای دریافتی خود دقت نمایید. تمامی اخبار مربوط به انجمن از Ø
<AliTarihi> گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | "lubotu3" is a bot, type: "!help" | هوشمندانه سوال کنید http://wiki.ubuntu.ir | Not in the mood for Linux? /join #ubuntu-ir-offtopics.
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | "lubotu3" is a bot, type: "!help" | هوشمندانه سوال کنید http://wiki.ubuntu.ir | Not in the mood for Linux? /join #ubuntu-ir-offtopics.
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | "lubotu3" is a bot, type: "!help" | هوشمندانه سوال کنید http://wiki.ubuntu.ir | Not in the mood for Linux? /join #ubuntu-ir-offtopics.انجمن فعلا در حال بازسازی می باش
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | "lubotu3" is a bot, type: "!help" | هوشمندانه سوال کنید http://wiki.ubuntu.ir | .انجمن فعلا در حال بازسازی می باشد. از همکاری شما متشکریم
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | "lubotu3" is a bot, type: "!help" |  .انجمن فعلا در حال بازسازی می باشد. گروه راهبری،‌ هیچ گونه ایمیلی مبنی بر دعوت به آدرسی جدید را
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh |  |  .انجمن فعلا در حال بازسازی می باشد. گروه راهبری،‌ هیچ گونه ایمیلی مبنی بر دعوت به آدرسی جدید را ارسال نکرده است.
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | .انجمن فعلا در حال بازسازی می باشد. گروه راهبری،‌ هیچ گونه ایمیلی مبنی بر دعوت به آدرسی جدید را ارسال نکرده است.
 * AliTarihi done -.-' 
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | .انجمن فعلا در حال بازسازی می باشد. گروه راهبری،‌ هیچ گونه ایمیلی مبنی بر دعوت به آدرسی جدید را ارسال نکرده است. اخبØ
<AliTarihi> ....
* AliTarihi changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | .انجمن فعلا در حال بازسازی می باشد. گروه راهبری،‌ هیچ گونه ایمیلی مبنی بر دعوت به آدرسی جدید را ارسال نکرده است.
<nixoeen> in tinyurl faghat bara man down e, ya kollan down e ?
<narcislinux> nixoeen: bara hame
<nixoeen> narcislinux: ok, thanks
<Mohammad[B]> ‏/topic ‫گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | .انجمن فعلا در حال بازسازی می باشد. گروه راهبری،‌ هیچ گونه ایمیلی مبنی بر دعوت به آدرسی جدید را ارسال نکرده است.
* Mohammad[B] changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: ‏‫گروه کاربران اوبونتو ایران Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | .انجمن فعلا در حال بازسازی می باشد. گروه راهبری،‌ هیچ گونه ایمیلی مبنی بر دعوت به آدرسی جدید را ارسال نکرده است.
<mamadyaeri> salam
<mamadyaeri> doostan
<mamadyaeri> user shoma dochar moshkel shode ????
<Aref> are
<Aref> vase man megi user shoma gheire fa al shode
<Aref> mige
<Aref> vase shoma ham hamin payam ro mide ?
<mamadyaeri> are mige user mihman ghaire faale
<narcislinux> mamadyaeri: Aref anjoman felan dar hale baz saziye talashe ke  be zodi moshkelesh hal beshe
<mamadyaeri> ok
<Aref> dostan mikham bedonam ke modir ha tonestan site ro az daste hacker ha pas begiran?
<Aref> yani alan daran site ro dobare amade mikonan?
<nixoeen> Aref: are, nabayad moshkeli bashe va ta akhare emrooz hame chiz dorost she
<Aref> ahan ishala
<Aref> movafagh bashid
<mamadyaeri> :-h
<linux-rasht-wolf> salam kasi az admin hai ubuntu.ir inja hast?????
<linux-rasht-wolf> متاسفانه نام کاربری hashem_wolf !غیر فعال شده است. لطفاً جهت رفع مشکل با مدیران انجمن تماس بگیرید
<MrMSR> salam
<MrMSR> user man toyr forum baste shode!! va neveshte ba modire anjoman tamas begiram ama na emaili daram azashon na linke baraye in kar.
<MrMSR> lotfan komakam konid.
<mintman> سلام
<mintman> من نمی توانم به حساب خودم وارد شوم
<MrMSR> salam
<MrMSR> fekr konam yek moshkeli baraye anjoman pish omade.
<MrMSR> manam nemitonam vared besham.
<mintman> یعنی شما هم نمی تونید
<mintman> حتی میهمان هم اجازه نمیده
<the-light> mage mail nadaran ke inja ke kasi nist migin?
<AliTarihi> mintman: کلا انجمن داون هست
<mintman> چرا آخه
<AliTarihi> linux-rasht-wolf: انجمن داون شده :)
<AliTarihi> مشکل پیش اومده براش ظاهرا
<MrMSR> ok
<MrMSR> mamnon.
<mintman> تشکر
<MrMSR> goftam nakone ban shodam.
<AliTarihi> اگه سوالی هست همینجا از دوستان می شه پرسید
<AliTarihi> نه هیچ کسی بن نشده
<AliTarihi> می نویسه که انجمن در حال بازسازی هستش
<AliTarihi> یا نه؟
<MrMSR> na baraye man minevise:
<MrMSR>  				متاسفانه نام کاربری M.S.R !غیر فعال شده است. لطفاً جهت رفع مشکل با مدیران انجمن تماس بگیرید 			
<AliTarihi> نه توی صحفه اول چی می زنه
<MrMSR> :-(
<mintman> نه مینویسه حساب شما غیر فعال شده
<AliTarihi> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/ <-
<mintman> همون صفحه اول حتی با کار بر میهمان هم نمیشه میگه کابر میهمان غیر فعال شده است
<MrMSR> hamin ja!! minevise gheire faal shode.
<AliTarihi> اره :) کلا داون شده
<mintman> شاید برقشون رفته
<AliTarihi> وقتی کلا داون بشه. حتی کاربر مهمان هم حق دیدن صفحه اول رو نداره
<mintman> ههه
<MrMSR> :))
<AliTarihi> :D
<MrMSR> jaleb bod.
<MrMSR> migam server in anjoman ham daghone ha!!
<MrMSR> khob migam injam mishe dar morede vpn o l2tp sohbat kard?
<AliTarihi> مثل انجمن هست دیگه :)
<AliTarihi> کاناله
<MrMSR> :(
<MrMSR> shit
<MrMSR> khob mozo ra avaz mikonim! :d
<MrMSR> man az yek isp khososi internet migiram. isp kheili pokide ast. serveri ke bw az on rad mishe mikrotik mibashad ba control panele ibsng.
<MrMSR> man az masole isp porsidam goft mishe ba l2tp vasl besham (baraye amniyat )
<MrMSR> ama toye ubuntu in kar ra balad nistam.
<MrMSR> :d
<ramanK> dustan inja kasi kharej az iran hast be man ye komaki kone ?
<abdoolmahdi> سلام
<abdoolmahdi> من عبدالمهدی هستم کسی
<abdoolmahdi> هست با من بچته
 * everplays test mikone
<farzad> salam
<alirezaiMi> دوستان چرا انجمن بسته شده؟
<alirezaiMi>  دوستان چرا انجمن بسته شده؟
<alirezaiMi>  دوستان چرا انجمن بسته شده؟
<ramanK> Dustan inja kasi kharej az Iran hast ye komaki be man kone ?
<everplays> ramanK, ubuntulog va locobot_5 kharej az iranan vali fekr nemikonam betoonan kari konan
<ramanK> everplays: ! mellato maskhare nakon akharo aghebat nadare ha ;)
 * everplays har goone maskhare kardan ro takzib mikone
<ramanK> everplays: In google mikham ye jayish sabte nam konam mige shomare bede barat Code ro SMS konim !
<everplays> ramanK, bedoone moshkel man shomare iran ro dadam behesha
<ramanK> everplays: vase kojash ?
<everplays> ramanK, vase khode google account
<ramanK> everplays: mage unja ham SMS mizane ?
<mori64> in error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) " chie
<mori64> hich karinemitonam bekonam
<everplays> ramanK, vase man ke khast
<everplays> mori64, chi kar khasti bokoni ke ino goft?
<ramanK> everplays: yani SMS gerefti?
<mori64> everplays: updae  ,upgrade
<everplays> ramanK, are
<mori64> everplays: barname ham ke nasb mikonam
<ramanK> everplays: e! khob shomaratuno mitunin begin bezanam unja baratun sms bezane code ro behem begid?
<everplays> mori64, inja tozih dade chi kar koni http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-a-171107/#post882478
<mori64> everplays: in ro ham didam :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21672
<everplays> ramanK, sure, ama tool keshid oomadan-e sms-e
<mori64> everplays: gofte in dastor "apt-get -f install" bezan
<mori64> everplays: bazam hamon error ro mide
<everplays> mori64, ehtemaalan 1package nasb kardi intori shode, say kon oon package ro pure uninstall koni
<mori64> everplays: ?!
<mori64> everplays: yani chi ?
<everplays> mori64, avalin bari ke ino neshoon dad dashti chi kar mikardi?
<mori64> everplays: yadam nist :-(
<everplays> mori64, khob khoorooji ro kamel paste kon too http://pastebin.com link bede
<mori64> everplays: http://pastebin.com/B9RsrTem
<everplays> hmm! moshkel az grub-e
<mori64> everplays: che konam
<everplays> dunno mori64 , man ke solution-i peyda nakardam. shayad too #ubuntu beporsi betoonan komaket konan
<mori64> everplays: ok .nanoon
<mori64> everplays: manoon
<Aref> dostan site ke hanooz moshkel dare. vase man mizane name karbarim mojod nist. vase shoma ham hamin tore ?
<sushiyant> the-light: احسان سلام
<saeedramezani89> salam baradara va khahara
<saeedramezani89> chanta soal daram gir kardam
<saeedramezani89> kasy hast komak kone dar morede ubunto
<ramanK> saeedramezani89: soaletuno befarmayid age kasi betune komak mikone
<saeedramezani89> mamnoonam yeki inke ba dastoore ifconfig ip dadam be linux dar vmware.
<saeedramezani89> albatte 2 ta linux
<saeedramezani89> hardo hamo ping mikonan
<saeedramezani89> ama nemitoonam bebinameshoon
<saeedramezani89> albatte bi ehterami be ubunto karaye herfe ii nashe
<saeedramezani89> man ye kam dar in mored bisavadam
<saeedramezani89> soalamo bad ke nagoftam?
<saeedramezani89> dovom dar morede firewalle
<saeedramezani89> aya linux firewall dare ya na va age dare kojas va tanzimatesh che joorie?
<nixoeen> saeedramezani89: firewall e linux ro mitunid ba iptables config konid
<nixoeen> saeedramezani89: inke nemitunid bebinideshun ham motevajjeh nashodam, yani chejuri nemitunid bebinideshun ?
<saeedramezani89> dar windows mishe clienha ro did
<saeedramezani89> mesle oon
<saeedramezani89> darmorede iptables ham age mishe toozih bedin
<nixoeen> saeedramezani89: yani bara file sharing ?
<saeedramezani89> bale
<nixoeen> saeedramezani89: http://www.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial/iptables-tutorial.html
<nixoeen> saeedramezani89: bara file sharing ham bayad samba ro nasb konid
<saeedramezani89> mamnoonam
<freeu4> سلام : نام کاربری من بسته شده تو سایت ؛ دلیلش چیه ؟
<nixoeen> freeu4: anjoman dar haale baz-sazi hastesh
<nixoeen> freeu4: kami zaman mibare, vali dorost mishe. bayad sabr konid
<freeu4> nixoeen: خب یه پیغام بنوینن تو سایت که در حال بازسازی است بهتر نیست ؟
<nixoeen> freeu4: ghabl bud, vali khob alan nist. Sar dare IRC ham zadim
<freeu4> nixoeen: رویت شد :) انشالله زودتر بازسازی انجام بپذیرد
<tHr> salam doostan man ro systemam ubuntu 10.4 daram ke 2ta moshkel dare 1) dar ba'zi mavage moge boot yani hamoon moge ke arm ubuntu miad gir mikone 2) bazi mavage hengam ejraye barname dakhel ubuntu desktop hang mikone va keyboard va mouse az kar mioftan vali barnameha be kareshoon edame midan! man mikham in ubuntu ro ye joorayi hefzesh konam va pakesh nakonam chon koli barname rosh nasb kardam kasi mitooone ye rahe halli vase hale in 
<mori64> چطوری یه فایل رو به صورت root اجرا کنم؟
<nixoeen> tHr: 1) shayad dare filesystem ro check mikone, ke moddati zaman mibare
<nixoeen> mori64: ba dastoore sudo
<nixoeen> tHr: ye chand daghighe age vaysi shayad dorost beshe
<nixoeen> tHr: agar ham nashod, mituni alt+f2 bezani, bebini sare chi gir karde
<nixoeen> tHr: ya inke too boot e badi syslog ro negah koni
<mori64> میخام یه فایل رو با gedit  با روت اجرا کنم
<nixoeen> mori64: sudo gedit
<tHr> <nixoeen>onvaght neminevise daram file system ro check mikonam chon ba'zi mavage minevise ke dare filesystem ro check mikone?
<nixoeen> tHr: khob pas hamun raveshe dovvom ro bayad beri bebini koja gir mikone, va moshkel chie
<tHr> <nixoeen>syslog ro chetori mitonam negah konam?
<nixoeen> tHr: less /var/log/syslog
<mori64>  این جوری ؟"sudo gedit var/lib/dpkg/info/aspell-en.postrm "
<nixoeen> tHr: baraye keyboard va mouse ham chand ta chiz mitune bashe. ctrl+alt+F1[..6] ro bezan, bebin mire roo terminal ya na
<nixoeen> mori64: injoori: sudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/aspell-en.postrm
<nixoeen> tHr: age too terminal bere, ehtemalan moshkele driver haye X e
<nixoeen> tHr: va mituni X ro injuri restart koni : sudo service gdm restart
<tHr> <nixoeen>na aslan hichkodom az dokmeha kar nemikonan!
<nixoeen> tHr: ctrl+alt+F1 ro emtehan kardid ?
<tHr> <nixoeen>aslan keyboard hichkodom az dokmehash kar nemikonan!
<nixoeen> tHr: inro ke goftid, vali daghighan ctrl+alt+F1 ro test kardid ta hala, ya na ?
<tHr> <nixoeen>bale test kardam man alan to boot gablim in moshkelo( hang moge boot ) dashtam alan mikham syslog ro negah konam be kodom gesmatesh negah konam?
<nixoeen> tHr: az bala bayad negah konid bebinid chi peyda mikonid. shayad ham too /var/log/syslog.0 bashe, ya /var/log/syslog.0.gz
<tHr> <nixoeen>in moshkel hange desktop mitoone az gnome bashe?
<tHr> <nixoeen>ya az driver karte graphic hast?
<mori64> من کل گوگل رو زیرو زبر کردم این  ارور لامسب درست نشد اگه کسی چیزی میدونه بگه
<mori64> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nixoeen> mori64: khob mitune kolli dalil dashte bashe
<nixoeen> mori64: khat haye ghablesho begid
<nixoeen> tHr: ehtemalan az X hastesh
<mori64> http://pastebin.com/B9RsrTem
<tHr> <nixoeen>mishe in moshkele x ro bartaraf kard?
<nixoeen> tHr: momkene beshe, age befahmid daghighan moshkelesh chie
<tHr> <nixoeen>age 1 driver dige nasb beshe in moshkel hal mishe?
<mori64> nixoeen: http://pastebin.com/B9RsrTem
<nixoeen> tHr: maloom nist. Bastegi dare moshkel chi bashe
<tHr> <nixoeen>chetori mitonam moshkelesho peida konam chon keyboard has dorost kar nemikone!
<nixoeen> mori64: moshkel az Grub e
<nixoeen> mori64: scriptesh dorost ejra nemishe
<nixoeen> mori64: errori ham ke bayad donbalesh begardid ine : /etc/default/grub: 9: quiet: not found
<nixoeen> tHr: age ye computere dige dari, hamunmoghe ba ssh behesh vasl shi, khorooji e dmesg ro bebini, ehtemalan komak kone
<nixoeen> tHr: ya inke X ro restart koni bebini dorost mishe ya na
<nixoeen> mori64: khatte 9 e /etc/default/grub ro bebinid
<nixoeen> mori64: ya inke bezaridesh too pastebin man bebinam
<tHr> <nixoeen>X ro chetori mitoonam restart konam chon keyboard ham oonmoge kar nemikone be nazareton age be ubuntu 10.10 upgradesh konam moshkelesh hal mishe ya na?
<fzerorubigd> <erghezi> Salam, dastet dard nakone babate oon ghazie patch jadoii to bloget :) foroshande khobi mishi !!
<nixoeen> tHr: goftam ke, ba ye computere dige ba SSH behesh vasl shid, va az un computer restart konid
<tHr> <nixoeen>dagigan moshkel man haminja vase 1nafaram pish omade vali javabe dorost hesabi dade nashodehttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591396
<nixoeen> tHr: nemidunam, shayad hal she, shayadam nashe
<erghezi> fzerorubigd:  سلاممم :) چرررا فروشنده حالا ؟:))
<mori64> nixoeen: kamelesho gozashtam http://pastebin.com/B9RsrTem
<erghezi> fzerorubigd: ینی تنها کاری که بلد نیستم همینه :ی
<tHr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591396
<erghezi> btavakkoli: سلام بر بهنام عزیز
<erghezi> btavakkoli: یادت اومد؟
<btavakkoli> erghezi, salam navid jan, na
<erghezi> btavakkoli: اوپس
<fzerorubigd> <erghezi> همچین تعریف کردی که منم رفتم تو نخ کامپایل
<btavakkoli> erghezi, be data center goftam bedorostatesh ;)
<nixoeen> tHr: ta Log e dorost hesabiyi az moshkel nazaran omooman ina be javab nemirese
<erghezi> btavakkoli: خود یارو نمی تونه کاری کنه؟
<nixoeen> mori64: in ro ke gozashte budid, /etc/default/grub ro mikhastam !
<btavakkoli> erghezi, khob dige, goftam bebinam mitoonand fiziki kar konand ;)
<tHr> <nixoeen>akhe nemodonam log ro chetori bedast biaram moge hang?
<nixoeen> tHr: sora'ate internetet cheghadre ?
<btavakkoli> erghezi, haaaaaaaaaaaaan?
<btavakkoli> erghezi, template avaz mikoni :D
<tHr> <nixoeen>128 adsl hast
<erghezi> btavakkoli: چطور شده؟ ضایست بگو
<erghezi> btavakkoli: دنبال ی عکس میگردم بذارم بک گراندش
<erghezi> btavakkoli: یکی برام طراحی کنه
<erghezi> btavakkoli: خودم بلد نیستم :(
<nixoeen> tHr: mituni Team Viewer ro nasb koni, ye negahi bokonam
<nixoeen> tHr: ya age IP e valid dari, SSH behtare
<mori64> nixoeen: mishe begid daghighan kodom file
<btavakkoli> erghezi, jaleb shode
<nixoeen> mori64: /etc/default/grub !
<erghezi> btavakkoli: میگم فقط تو سایت اصلی ی پست رو میشه خوند
<erghezi> btavakkoli: بد نیست؟
<tHr> ip valid daram vali ba ssh balad nistam kar konam
<nixoeen> tHr: shoma nemikhad kar konid, faghat nasbesh konid, baghiyeye karo man anjam midam
<mori64> nixoeen: http://pastebin.com/Nunbq60X
<nixoeen> mori64: khob berid khatte 9
<nixoeen> mori64: daghighan ino jaygozin konid: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash"
<nixoeen> mori64: hame chizesh yekie, vali 2 ta " dare ke ASCII nistan
<tHr> <nixoeen>hajmesh ziade chon internet man mahdoode hajmesham dare tamoom mishe
<fzerorubigd> <erghezi> اینو ببین : http://cyberrabbits.net/664/arch-custom-kernel-compile/
<saeedramezani89> bazam salam
<saeedramezani89> firestarter ro mikham nasb konam
<saeedramezani89> ama peigham mide
<saeedramezani89> waiting for other software manger to quit
<saeedramezani89> che kar konam?
<erghezi> fzerorubigd: بابا لااااااااااایک : ) دیدم کامنت گذاشتی... آقا وبلاگت خیلی خوفه ها :ی
<erghezi> fzerorubigd: ی روز وقتت آزاد بود، افزونه نوشتی :)
<erghezi> fzerorubigd: میگم کلن نمیشه وقتت رو بذاری رو لینوکس ؟‌:ی
<nixoeen> saeedramezani89: age 2 ta software manager baham baze, yekisho beband
<nixoeen> saeedramezani89: masalan age synaptics baze, va mikhay ba apt-get nasb koni, etc.
<saeedramezani89> na faghat yekie...
<fzerorubigd> <erghezi> لینوکس رو دوست دارم،‌یکی از علایقمه
<fzerorubigd> <erghezi> ولی نه همه علایقم :(
<saeedramezani89> faghat hamine ke az ubunto software center peida kardam
<fzerorubigd> <erghezi> خوف! من فقط مینویسم که پر بشه :))
<erghezi> fzerorubigd: پسرم من دیدم وبلاگت رو، کرک و پرم ریخت :ی
<erghezi> fzerorubigd: ینی امروز فردا لینک شده بودی :دی
<fzerorubigd> <erghezi> واسه چی؟ قالبش که قشنگه اونم کار من نیست!!
<fzerorubigd> <erghezi> ممنون. من لینکدونیم گودریه شما از قبل بودی توش
<ramanK> Kasi inja kharej az Iran hast ye komaki be man kone ?
<mori64> nixoeen: in ke hamone!
<erghezi> fzerorubigd: خوووب خیلی کامله مطالبت
<erghezi> fzerorubigd: اسکریپت نود و این چیزا
 * ramanK enghadr elamie sader kard yade chat room haye yahoo oftad !
<erghezi> fzerorubigd: نود روی سرور لینوکس :))
<nixoeen> mori64: neveshtam baratun --> hame chizesh yekie, vali 2 ta " dare ke ASCII nistan
<mori64> nixoeen: khob dobare hamon errore ro dad!
<nixoeen> mori64: pas dorost jaygozin nakardineshun
<fzerorubigd> <erghezi> پیش اومد، لازم داشتم نوشتم . من خودم اون اسکریپت بک گراند بینگ رو دوست دارم :) واسه حالگیری از ویندوزیها بود که واسه یه همچی کاری بیست تا برنامه میخوان
<mori64> nixoeen: !
<saeedramezani89> dadash man akhar moteajeh nashodam
<saeedramezani89> mishe bishatar tozih bedy
<mori64> nixoeen: hamoni ro ke goftid replace kardam
<nixoeen> mori64: age internetetun khoobe mitunam ba teamviewer anjam bedam baratun
<nixoeen> mori64: age un " ha dorost replace shode bashan, va save shode bashe, nabayad in error ro bede
<mori64> nixoeen: vali chon gedit taghir nadid aslan save disable bod
<nixoeen> mori64: khob pas jaygozin nakardid dige
<mori64> nixoeen: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="ipv6.disable=1 quiet splash" ?
<nixoeen> mori64: ehtemalan bekhatere inke permission roosh nadarid
<nixoeen> mori64: ba sudo gedit ro baz kardid ?
<mori64> nixoeen: na
<mori64> nixoeen: alan mikonam
<mori64> nixoeen: tanx ok shod
<nixoeen> mori64: ok :)
<pourabed> az modiraye anjoman inja kasi hast ????
<pourabed> hesabe man gheyre faal shode !!!!!!!! chikar konam !!!!!!!
<the-light> in hame adam emruz inja darbare site porsidan, yeki dakhel topic ino nadasht ke kasi naporse dige!
<the-light> pourabed: moshkel server o chizaye dige dare
<pourabed> the-light : ahaaaaaaaaa khiyalam rahat shod
<pourabed> the-light : merciiiiiii
<the-light> yw
<tHr> salam doostan man driver cart graphicamo be sorato dasti az code binary nasbesh kardam ke moshkelati dare va desktop ba'zi mavage hang mikone alan mikham ba khode ubuntu nasbesh konam ke driver 176 ro recomend mikone vali vagti nasbesho mizanam aslan az internet chizi download nemikone chon man gablan in drivero nasb karde boodam va vagti system ro restart mikonam X nemitoone start beshe hala man chikar konam in moshkel raf' beshe?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | ‌‌انجمن‌ها در حال بازسازی می‌باشند  و پیغام غیرفعال شدن شناسه‌های کاربری به همین سبب می‌باشد که در پی رفع آن هستیم و بزودی حل خواهد شد. لازم 
<tHr> az doostan kasi komakam mikone?
* nixoeen changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | ‌‌انجمن‌ها در حال بازسازی می‌باشند  و پیغام غیرفعال شدن شناسه‌های کاربری به همین سبب می‌باشد که در پی رفع آن هستیم و بزودی حل خواهد شد. لازم
* nixoeen changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | ‌‌انجمن‌ها در حال بازسازی می‌باشند  و پیغام غیرفعال شدن شناسه‌های کاربری به همین سبب می‌باشد که در پی رفع آن هستیم و بزودی حل خواهد شد.
* nixoeen changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM: http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | ‌‌انجمن‌ها در حال بازسازی می‌باشند و پیغام غیرفعال شدن شناسه‌های کاربری به همین سبب می‌باشد که در پی رفع آن هستیم و بزودی حل خواهد شد
<nixoeen> the-light: radife ? :)
<the-light> nixoeen: khube :)
<tHr> aga man chetori oon drivero az computeram pak va dobare nasbesh konam?
<nixoeen> tHr: niazi nist pakesh koni, dobare nasbesh kon
<tHr> <nixoeen>vagti nasbesh mikonam az ro computer nasb mikone ke vagti systemo restart mikonam X start nemishe!
<nixoeen> tHr: khob errore X chie ?
<tHr> <nixoeen>alan dagig nemodonam vali majboor shodam hamoon driver binary ke az site nvidia gereftamo dasti nasb konam ta system bala biad!
<nixoeen> tHr: khob age nasb kardi pas moshkel chie ? mikhay hala pakesh koni ?
<tHr> <nixoeen>na goftam in driver moshkel dare ke system hang mikone desktopesh mikham ba estefade az khode ubuntu 1drivero nasbesh konam az makhazene ubuntu
<tHr> <nixoeen>alan systemam moge boot bazam hang kard ke man alt+f2 ro zadam ke aslan keyboard kar nemikard!
<nixoeen> tHr: khob az makhzane Ubuntu nasb kon. Erroresho ke begi shayad beshe fahmid ghaziye chi
<nixoeen> tHr: khob age alt+f2 o ina kar nemikarde momkene az kernel bashe, bayad too hamun syslog o ina donbale moshkel bud
<tHr> <nixoeen>mishe ro hamin ubuntu 1 kernel dige ro khodam dasti nasb konam ke hame in barnamehaie ke roosh nasb kardam bagi bemoonan?
<nixoeen> tHr: are, mishe
<tHr_> nasb 1 kernele jadid ro ubuntu sakhte? az koja mitoonam yad begiramesh chetori kernel fe'li ro pak va ono nasb konam?
<nixoeen> tHr_: niazi nist chizi ro paak koni. ba apt-get yedune digasho nasb kon, masalan ghadimitaresho, bad too avvale boot azat miporse ba kodoom biad bala
<nixoeen> tHr_: vali age driveri chizi nasb kardi, una bayad roo kernel jadide dobare compile beshan
<nixoeen> tHr_: bara hamin ehtemalan bad az nasb X et dobare bala nayad
<tHr_> nasb manual kernel khobe ya ba apt-get?
<nixoeen> tHr_: nasbe dasti e un sakhte
<tHr_> alan kernele man ine  2.6.32-25-generic in kernel jadide ya na?
<tHr_> <nixoeen>vase nasbe kernel jadid hamrahe apt-get kodom dastooro bezanam?
<nixoeen> tHr_: avval ba "apt-cache search" begard bebin che kernel hayi hast, bad ba "apt-get install" nasbesh kon
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-14
<elnsz> time cat
<elnsz> timecat
<Knight_> salam , ye APP khob baraye IRC moarrefi konid ke ghabeliyat haye ziyadi dashte bashe
<Knight_> kasi hast ?
<mona> hi
<SterNiX> hi
<mona> khoobi]
<SterNiX> mamnon, khodet khobi?
<mona> mersi
<mona> man avalin bare ke meyam inja
<SterNiX> khosh omadi
<mona> mersi
<mona> shoma chetor?
<SterNiX> man bare avalam nist mona
<mona> ok
<Knight_> SterNiX , salam khobi ? baraye IRC ye APP khob moarrefi kon Xchat khobe ya na behtara, hast ?
<SterNiX> xchat khoobe Knight_
<SterNiX> kvirc hast
<SterNiX> irssi
<SterNiX> pidign ham mitoni biyay
<SterNiX> weechat
<Knight_> kodoom kamel tare
<SterNiX> ina hame hastan
<SterNiX> kamel az che lahaz Knight_ ?!
<Knight_> az nazar interface o ghabeleyiat dg ! mesle moghayese oOVOo ba YM mimone
<SterNiX> huh?!
<SterNiX> man aslan in moghaysero nafahmidam :D
<Knight_> bikhiyal
<SterNiX> age az nazarc zaheri mikhay kvirc behtare
<SterNiX> zibatare
<SterNiX> vali dar akhar hamashon chat irc hastan
<SterNiX> emkanateshon farghi nadare Knight_
<Knight_> man beram ba yeki az ina dobare be hamin chanel on besham
<SterNiX> fargheshon to interface va nahveye ejraye scrit hastesh
<Knight_> mersi felan
<SterNiX> felan
<SterNiX> irssi va weechat
<SterNiX> to terminal baz mishan
<SterNiX> xchat pidgin va kvirc gui hastan
<Knight_> mersi hamino mikhastam bedoonam
<SterNiX> khahesh
<SterNiX> mona ba windows miyay?!
<mona> are
<mona> chetor?
<SterNiX> hichi hamintori,
<mona> mage shoma ba chi oomadin?
<SterNiX> Debian
<mona> mesle in ke fagat mano to too room hastim
<SterNiX> sengar
<SterNiX> engar**
<mona> inja chate khoosoosi ham dare?
<SterNiX> chi shod Knight_ chera nayomadi ba barname?!
<SterNiX> are dare
<Knight_> omadam chanel ro copy konam click kardam rosh on shod in Xchat chetor tanzim mishe ?
<SterNiX> to xchat
<SterNiX> bezan ctrl+s
<SterNiX> nickname inaro tanzim kon
<SterNiX> bad to serer list donbale freenode begard
<SterNiX> mona♪ age ro esm taraf dobar click koni mitoni beri to pm
<SterNiX> Knight_♪ didi?!
<Knight_> are didamesh
<SterNiX> ok bezan connect ta vasl shi
<Knight_> ok halle
<Knight_> ba esme Sourena On shodam Chon in yeki on bood
<SterNiX> so it seems
<SterNiX> are midonam ip haton yeki hast
<Sourena> mersi lotf kardi
<Sourena> ye moshkeli emrooz pish omad ! VPN Conn nmishe ! Failed mide
<Sourena> mage begher az sakhtan o set kardan gateway o user o pass chize dg ham mikhad
<SterNiX> nemidonam vpn kar nakardam Sourena
<Sourena> ok
<SterNiX> brb
<mona> chetori mishe chate khoosoosi dasht?mishe begi
<Sourena> sternix goft ke .
<Sourena> ro esme taraf moghabel click konid
<mona> mersi
<Sourena> ye page dg baz mishe baraye chat
<Sourena> SterNiX , APP Download manager ke ghabeliyat tanzim zaman start o payan dashte bashe mishe moarrefi koni ye chand taei nasb kardam vali jaeii nadidam beshe zaman behesh dad vase shodo download
<Sourena> SterNiX , hasti ?
<mona> chera hey man ertebatam ba main page gat mishe
<Sourena> az site be chanel ON shodi ?
<mona> are
<Sourena> ehtemalan vase hamin hast ke ping miyad paien Out mide
<Sourena> APP mIRC ro nabs koni mituni to Win be chanel vasl behi vali to Ubuntu mituni az XCHAT va barname haye dg estefade koni
<mona> oooooooooo che sakht chera in joorie
<Sourena> sakht nist ke , vali shayad vase Browser ham bashe nmidonam az Firefox estefade mikoni dg ?
<Sourena> addon ha o plugin ha ro check kon bbin update hastan
<Sourena> agar masalan flashplayer nasb nabashe aslan nmituni on safheye chat in site ro bbini
<mona> bale
<Sourena> pas ye ping begir az ISP bbin vasat chant TTL mide ?
<mona> ping chi bezanam?yani fagat pinge khali bezanam?
<Sourena> massalan ping 4.2.2.4 -t
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ nabodam
<Sourena> + ip serveri ke behesh vasl shodi -- az koja internet migiri
<Sourena> hala khosh omadi
<mona> 238
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ jdownloader
<Sourena> baraye search o kar ba internet bad nist vali ---- SterNix baraye irc ping chand khobe ?
<SterNiX> chi Sourena ?!
<Sourena> mona mige hey az irc out mishe
<SterNiX> mona♪ ba ro firefox chatzilla nasb kon ba on biya rahattare
<Sourena> ye ping time out ham didam dade bood goftam shayad vase ping [aiin bashe
<SterNiX> na rabti be ping nadare Sourena
<Sourena> SterNiX , babat jdownloader mmamnon man beram benasbam
<SterNiX> con az web interface  miyad har az chand gahi ghat mishe
<SterNiX> khahesh
<mona> chatzilla ro chetor nasb konam?
<Sourena> ok
<SterNiX> mona♪ biya pm
<Sourena> SterNix , format .sh ro ubuntu support mikone ?
<SterNiX> .sh shell script hast Sourena
<SterNiX> rabti be distro nadare
<Sourena> chetor nasb mikonan ?
<SterNiX> hameye Linux ha va unix support mikonan
<SterNiX> to terminla mizani
<SterNiX> ./filename
<SterNiX> ya
<SterNiX> sh filname
<Sourena> felan darhal download shodane hamin jDownloader chon to software center nabood az site khodesh Down zadam omad agar moshkeli ya soali pish omad mozahem misham
<Sourena> SterNix , az sourceforge agar be location gir bede o nazare Download koni chetori mishe bedon taghiir IP down kard ?
<SterNiX> nemishe
<Sourena> Report Not Being From a Blocked Country
<Sourena> If you are not from one of the countries banned from accessing this site, please submit us a Support Request including your IP address (31.57.129.187) and country of origin.
<Sourena> aslan rahi nadare ?
<SterNiX> ba vpn ya tor dl kon
<SterNiX> to site sourcfourge.jp ye sarch bokon
<Sourena> ok
 * dark-sun broadcast SIG_HI...
<SterNiX> hi dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterNiX: salam janam, khubi/
<dark-sun> ?
<SterNiX> salam dark-sun , badak nistam, khodet chetori?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: tnx, manam bad nistam :)
<SterNiX> g2h dark-sun :)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU btw :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ dostan bejaye ma shoma bozrgavirn FUS 1st
<SterNiX> :D
<dark-sun> 1lahze do ta shodam!
<SterNiX> are dark-sun
<SterNiX> taksir shodi
<dark-sun>  /me joins #rooyan
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> be salamati dark-sun :)
<dark-sun> 1dna baraye 2 nafar :)
<dark-sun> man beram nahaar
<SterNiX> nooshe jun
 * dark-sun bb soon...
<younos_> salam
<younos_> man ye moshkel ba ubuntu peyda kardamn
<Sourena> che moshkeli ?
<younos_> ye animation marbot be desktop be name "cube .... " ro faal kardam
<younos_> va behem peygham dad ke theme plugin disable mishe
<younos_> manam yes Kardam!
<younos_> hala varede mohite karbari ke misheam chand ta icon ba backgraound faghat mibinam !
<Sourena> StrNix jan moshkel in dostemoon ro chetor bayad hal kard ????
<SterNiX> in be compiz bar migarde
<SterNiX> man ba compiz kar nakardam
<younos_> age kasi hast komak kone plz
<SterNiX> vaysa bebinam miadbahrami balade
<younos_> ok
<dark-sun> SterNiX: az milad bepors, man compizam error GLX mide, ghaziash chie?
<younos_> CCSM ro ke ejra kardam
<miadbahrami> SterNiX, baladam vali beshedat dirame daram miram felan bye
<younos_> ounja tanzimat ro dastkari kardam
<younos_> va dige ....
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ milad kiye
<dark-sun> eh! in k raft
<SterNiX> younos_♪ man az compiz hichi nemifahmam, chon aslan kar nakardam, vaysa miad biyad dobare bepors azat
<dark-sun> SterNiX: hamin koto shalvarie k raft alan goft dirame
<SterNiX> aha miad na milad :D
<younos_> ok
<younos_> merc
<dark-sun> SterNiX: miad? mi'ad?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ ich wiese nicht
<dark-sun> esmesham ba kla3...
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ich will milad :D
 * dark-sun dutch bill mire...
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ good for you
<younos_> are
<SterNiX> dutch mishe holandi
<dark-sun> SterNiX: na baba? almani nemishe?
<dark-sun> oooh
<dark-sun> shit
<dark-sun> eshtebah kardam
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> holandi be english nazdike?
<Sourena> shit ?????
<SterNiX> Deutsch mishe almani
<SterNiX> holandi be almani nazdike
<SterNiX> ich = ik
<SterNiX> yechi to in maye ha :D
<SterNiX> scheisse = shit :D
<dark-sun> ajaaab.. pad ina riali 10 toman fargh daran! :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ maybe more :D
<dark-sun> :)
<Sourena> dostan ye untrack bedin ! in ro chekar bayad kard chetori compile konam ??? To compile and install, go in the source directory and type:
<Sourena> mkdir build;cd build
<Sourena> cmake ..
<Sourena> (If you want to install in a different path, use instead:
<Sourena> cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/install/path)
<Sourena> make
<Sourena> ????
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ bezan cmake khodesh karahso mikikone
<Sourena> faghat to terminal bezanam cmake ??? hamin ?
<SterNiX> ba sudo bezan
<Sourena> pishvandi pas vandi ?
<SterNiX> besan sudo cmake
<SterNiX> na hichi
<Sourena> file haye barname ro to koja copy konam ? ghabl az cmake kardan ?
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ man beram nahar
<SterNiX> felan
<Sourena> ino bego boro
<Sourena> noshe jan , bargashti faghat ino ye help bedi mamnoonet misham
<Sourena> dark-sun , hasti ?
<dark-sun> Sourena: chi migi?
<dark-sun> :)
<Sourena> migam in dastore
<Sourena> sudo make install
<Sourena> ghable in ke bezanam file haye barname ro ke down kardam o unzip shode koja berizam >
<Sourena> ?
<dark-sun> Sourena: file download shode ro har ja dust dari mizari
<dark-sun> Sourena: faghat bade compile hamoonja bayad bemoone
<Sourena> khob yani agar to folder download bashe farghi nmikone ???
<dark-sun> Sourena: hich faghi nemikone source koja bashe
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> age fagh mikard khodesh bet migoft to README
<Sourena> khob hala masalan man to home ye folder zadam APP/test
<Sourena> test daghelesh tamam source ha o folder haye barname hast
<Sourena> hala hamoja beram terminal ro biyaram bala faghat bezanam
<Sourena> sudo make install
<Sourena> hamin ?
<dark-sun> in mishe... faghat mohtaviate file download shode ro tuye 1 directory mostaghe negah dar.
<dark-sun> baghiash OK.
<Sourena> ino zad bade dadan pass root : make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<dark-sun> Sourena: humm... tuye readme k neveshte bayad "cmake" bezani! tebghe README pish boro
<dark-sun> fzerorubigd: arze salaaam ba foroD aziz ;)
<dark-sun> be*
<dark-sun> F0D
<Sourena> ye install dare ke toosh ye chizaeii gofte
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> Sourena: kho hamuno bokhon
<Sourena> To compile and install, go in the source directory and type:
<Sourena> mkdir build;cd build
<Sourena> cmake ..
<Sourena> (If you want to install in a different path, use instead:
<Sourena> cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/install/path)
<Sourena> make
<Sourena> To install, become root:
<Sourena> sudo make install
<Sourena> (enter root password at prompt)
<Sourena> chizi azash sar dar nauvordam
<fzerorubigd> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> Sourena: kolesho bezar pastebin bebinam chie
<dark-sun> Sourena: chi hast in asan?
<Sourena> kdenlive
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: cmake , tozih dade ke khodesh chi kar koni
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: 1 - mkdir build
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: 2 - cd build
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: 3  -  cmake ..
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: moshkelet chie?
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: compile nemishe?
<Sourena> taze vared be donyaye ubuntu
<dark-sun> fzerorubigd: hamin, 1 rahnamye gam be gam mikhast :)
<dark-sun> good job
<dark-sun> ;)
<Sourena> thanks beram test konam
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: 4 - make
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: 5 - sudo make install
<fzerorubigd> :)
<Sourena> salam mojaddad
<Sourena> man cmake ro zadam vali in error ro dad
<Sourena> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/sourena" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<Sourena> chetor mishe hallesh kard ???
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ bayad to directory ke mikhay besazi bezani cmake
<Sourena> sourena@sourena-P41T-D3P:~/build$ cmake ..
<Sourena> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/sourena" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<Sourena> manzooret in bood ?
<SterNiX> na
<SterNiX> eshtebah dari mikoni
<SterNiX> bayad to build
<SterNiX> vaghti mizani cmake refernce bedi be on jaie ke mikhay file ro compile koni
<SterNiX> esm on barname ke mikhay compule konie chiye?
<Sourena> kdenlive
<SterNiX> bayad bezani cmake ../kdenlive
<SterNiX> age to to dir ~/build hasti
<Sourena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738121/
<SterNiX> va kdenlive to ~/kdenlive hast
<Sourena> khondi install ro ?
<Sourena> man in karo kardam alan
<Sourena> kollan ye directory jadid shod
<Sourena> APP/kdenlive
<Sourena> dakhele folder kdenlive file ha hastesh
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ bezan pwd
<Sourena> badesh in karo kardam ba terminal raftam to app
<SterNiX> chi mige
<Sourena> zadam cmake kdenlive
<Sourena> ye seri kara kard
<SterNiX> bad zadi make
<SterNiX> va make install
<Sourena> /home/sourena/APP
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ inkaro bokon
<Sourena> na hanooz nazadam onaroo goftam azat beporsam badesh inaro bezanam ya na
<SterNiX> bor to directory kdenlive
<SterNiX> to terminal
<SterNiX> rafti?
<Sourena> are
<SterNiX> onja directory build dari?
<Sourena> na
<Sourena> vali yelahze
<SterNiX> ok bezan mkdir build
<SterNiX> ls | grep -iname build
<SterNiX> ino bezan
<SterNiX> ya bezan ls b*
<SterNiX> behet mige dari ya na
<Sourena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738130/
<Sourena> ino ye niga bendaz bbin ta inja doroste ? alan to APP ye folder cmake ham sakhte
<SterNiX> Sourena♪
<SterNiX> to kdenlive
<SterNiX> zadi mkdir build?
<Sourena> are
<Sourena> va ls b*
<SterNiX> ok bezan cd build
<SterNiX> on mohm nist
<SterNiX> fagaht boro to build
<SterNiX> rafti?
<Sourena> are
<SterNiX> bezan clear
<SterNiX> ya ctrl+l
<SterNiX> ta hame chi pak she
<SterNiX> bad bezan cmake ..
<Sourena> khob in ke hamoon cls khodemone
<Sourena> ok
<Sourena> khob ye chizayeii anjam dad
<Sourena> hala chi ?
<SterNiX> error dad?!
<SterNiX> age nadad bezan
<SterNiX> make
<SterNiX> bad sudo make install
<Sourena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/738133/
<Sourena> nmidonam on khat akhar ro negah mikoni ya na jaye dg hast ?
<Sourena> edame ro bezanam ya na error dade ?
<SterNiX> error dad
<SterNiX> w8
<Sourena> og
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ desktopet kde hast ya gnome?
<Sourena> Unity
<SterNiX> chera pas dari ye barname ke vase kde hast nasb mikonie?!
<Sourena> che farghi dare hala ye source hast dg source ham mage fargh dare ???!!!!!!!
<SterNiX> are
<SterNiX> pish niyaz hai dare
<Sourena> kernel hardo ke yeki hast hala rebet fargh mikone
<Sourena> nmidonestam ino
<Sourena> yani az khere in barname begzarim
<SterNiX> to repo nist Sourena ?!
<Sourena> bashe meri aziz ke zahmat keshidi ta hamin ja rahnamaeii kardi man beram yeki dg down konam
<Sourena> jan ?
<Sourena> "repo" ???
<SterNiX> w8
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ vase edit video mikhasti in barnamero?
<Sourena> chand ta peyda kardam inam yekishon bood gotfam done done nasb konam o bbinam kodomashon bedard karemoon mikhoran hamoonaro estefade konim
<SterNiX> ino nasb kon
<Sourena> kodom ?
<Sourena> cinfx
<SterNiX> openshot
<Sourena> open shot ziyad khafan nist
<SterNiX> mage kar kardi?
<Sourena> ye chand ta ham peyda kardam mesle after effect mimune onaro bas down konam
<Sourena> openshot ro dishab down kardam
<SterNiX> chera ba synaptic search nemikoni?
<SterNiX> onja hatman dare
<SterNiX> age nadasht boro compile kon
<Sourena> ziyad sade hast ye chize khafan ke beshe behesh del bast
<Sourena> chon mikham kollan bikhiyal windows besham ina ro ham vase dadasham mikham ke karesh edit o effect gozari hast man vali bazam majbooram ba windowns kar konam onam XP bekhatere barname nevisi
<Sourena> az software center kameltare ???
<Sourena> synaptic ro migam ?
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ to synaptic search kon bebein chiya dare
<SterNiX> hamin kdenlive ham to synaptic hast
<SterNiX> are
<SterNiX> software center daghone :D
<Sourena> :))
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ inam mitoni anjam bedi
<Sourena> ?
<SterNiX> sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<Sourena> are ino didam vali shak kardam bezanam
<Sourena> bezanam khodesh nasb kone ?
<SterNiX> are
<Sourena> bash
<Sourena> nasb kard omadam ejra konam in jori shod
<Sourena> http://persianrak.persiangig.com/image/error1.jpg
<SterNiX> to synaptice search kon libmlt
<Sourena> khob kodomesh ro nasb konam chand ta hastan
<Sourena> man beram felan ajale daram omadam edame mozahemat ro baraye shoma ijad mikonam :D
<Mehrdad> سلام، من مشکل دارم با میکروفونم، کار نمیکنه تو اوبونتو ۱۰٫۱۰ ، کسی هست بتونه کمکم کنه؟
<vahid> Mehrdad: lotfan farsi nanevisid
<Mehrdad> Ok...
<SterNiX> vahid♪ salam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ ba microphonesh to ubuntu 10
<Mehrdad> salam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ ba microphonesh to ubuntu 10.10 moshkel dare
<Mehrdad> daghighan! alsamixer ro check kardam, sound preferences ham chizi nadasht ke mute bashe ya benazar moshkel biad
<Mehrdad> baaz ham na mitunam voice chat konam va na voice recording!
<Mehrdad> ?!
<vahid> SterNiX: salam, khobi?
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<SterNiX> khodet khobi vahid ?
<vahid> SterNiX: mamnon, che khabar?
<SterNiX> khabare khob chizi nadaram vahid :D
<SterNiX> khodet che khatar?
<vahid> SterNiX: hesh
<vahid> SterNiX: havasam nabood be in pesare javab bedam alan didam
<vahid> SterNiX: khodet chera javabesho nadadi?
<SterNiX> chon balad nabodam
<vahid> SterNiX: hosele nakardi baladi
<SterNiX> hardotash vahid :D
<princef> سلام
<ehsan_> salam be hame
<ehsan_> salaaaaaaaam
<ehsan_> Sternix u ham nisti
<SterNiX> salam ehsan_
<ehsan_> khobi dadash
<SterNiX> mamnon khodet khobi?!
<ehsan_> tnx
<ehsan_> agha man en ketab ro baro bach goftam harjaye shiraz gashtan nabood
<ehsan_> ya tamam karde bodan
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ internteti mitoni sefaresh bedi
<ehsan_> are
<ehsan_> ama fkr konam andaze nesfe hazene ketab post bardare
<ehsan_> u  dar bare CCNA  o ... chi midoni
<ehsan_> ??
<SterNiX> CCNA cisco certified network administrator hast
<SterNiX> ye madrake ke cisco mide
<ehsan_> yaki dge ham bod
<ehsan_> esmesh chi bod
<ehsan_> CCNP ?
<ehsan_> aloo
<SterNiX> Cisco Certified Network Professiona
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> u ham chizi az ena baladi
<ehsan_> ?
<SterNiX> Cisco Certified Network Associate
<SterNiX> http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/le3/le2/le0/le9/learning_certification_type_home.html
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ age kari dashti bego SterNiX ta bebinam
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_>  u dam chizi az ena midoni ? baladi ?
<ehsan_> SterNiX u chizi az ena midoni
<ehsan_> baladi ?
<SterNiX> na man hichi nemidonam ehsan_
<ehsan_> akhe to en zamine ham
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ vase shabake be vahid moraje kon ke alan nistesh
<ehsan_> ketab ziade
<ehsan_> mikham bedonam kodom behtare
<ehsan_> az en ketaba
<ehsan_> Vahid  khodesh yadd grefte ya hamin CCNA ena dare ?
<ehsan_> Sternix
<ehsan_> saret shologhe
<ehsan_> ?
<SterNiX> nemidonam ehsan_ az khodesh bepors
<SterNiX> on behtar midone ehsan_
<ehsan_> ok. emrooz lubuntu ro to vmware nasb kardam
<SterNiX> be salamati ehsan_ :)
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ ye zabane script i yad begir
<SterNiX> avalish shell script
<SterNiX> badish masalan perl, ya python
<SterNiX> perl yejoriye mesle shell script hast bedoni kheili aliye
<SterNiX> say kon ba terminal ham kar koni
<SterNiX> barname aptitude ro dl kon
<SterNiX> va tamrin kon ke ye barname ro ba source nasb koni
<ehsan_> mishe bgi en nasb barname baa source be che dardi mikhore
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> sab kon alan miam
<ehsan_> hasti
<ehsan_> SterNiX
<ehsan_> alooo
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ yani chi be che dardi mikhore?
<SterNiX> age be dard nemikhord ke behet nemigoftam
<SterNiX> har barnameie ke dame dast nist ke .deb ya rpm esh ke
<ehsan_> jedi
<ehsan_> masalan che barname haye
<ehsan_> ?
<SterNiX> ye barnamae haie ke to repo nistan
<SterNiX> ya masalan ye version jadid az barname ke hanoz tabdil nashode
<ehsan_> khob pas halakoli soal dge baram pish omad
<ehsan_> aval enek dadash man emrooz ke lubuntu ro to VmWare nasb kardam
<ehsan_> hichja naporsid ke ba mohit GUI nasb bshe ya na, pas man az koja bedone GUI nasb konam
<ehsan_> ya linux ro ???
<SterNiX> ok say kon barashon javab peyda koni
<SterNiX> advance setup
<ehsan_> yani migi khodam search konam be javab beresam
<SterNiX> are ehsan_
<SterNiX> age begardi behesh miresi
<SterNiX> va yad migiri
<ehsan_> are,avalin marhale nasb ya hamchin chizi be cheshmam khord
<ehsan_> ama mikhastam zoodtar nasb konam
<ehsan_> lubuntu ro bebenam
<ehsan_> zoghzade shode bodam
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ beshin lxde ro config kon
<ehsan_> manzoreto namifahman
<ehsan_> ?
<ehsan_> yani chikar konam
<SterNiX> alan ba lxde hasti
<SterNiX> beshin vasash theme dl kon
<SterNiX> va nasb kon
<ehsan_> na , mohit pishfarzesh xfc bod
<ehsan_> them ro roye ubuntu emtahan kardam
<ehsan_> bara ubuntu kde greftam
<ehsan_> ama config manzoret chea
<ehsan_> ?
<SterNiX> lubuntu mage nagerfti?!
<SterNiX> lubuntu lxde ro nasb mikone
<SterNiX> xfce mishe xubuntu
<ehsan_> naa
<ehsan_> man ubuntu ro ghablan nasb kardam
<ehsan_> emrooz ham lubuntu ro nasb kardam
<ehsan_> shayadam mohitesh lxde hast, namidonam, ama shabihe xfc hast
<SterNiX> bebin chi hast
<ehsan_> akhe jaye naneveshte
<ehsan_> az koja mishe fahmid
<SterNiX> chera neveshte
<SterNiX> begard
<ehsan_> kojasho negah konam
<ehsan_> ?
<SterNiX> begard khob
<SterNiX> neveshte
<ehsan_> mesle enke hamoon lxd hast
<SterNiX> :)
<ehsan_> en sito didi  www.ciscoiran.ir
<ehsan_> che ghadr madrako o class bara shabake hast ?!?
<ehsan_> !
<SterNiX> kheili
<SterNiX> va na nadidam
<ehsan_> boro beben
<ehsan_> doctoraye shabake cisco  darim, yani kasi ke to class haye cisco dar mide
<ehsan_> vaaai
<ehsan_> u teh zendegi mikoni ?
<SterNiX> na
<ehsan_> koja e pas
<SterNiX> to ketab
<SterNiX> goftam ke sedam kon ehsan_ age kari dari ta bebinam
<ehsan_> na migam ahle koja e
<SterNiX> khanevade :D
<ehsan_> chera namigi
<ehsan_> ??
<ehsan_> ??
<SterNiX> hame jaye iran saraye manast ehsan_
<SterNiX> anonymity ro dost daram
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪ ostane tehranam alan ;)
<ehsan_> ok
<SterNiX> lxde.org/lxdeCached - Similar
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪
<SterNiX> wiki.lxde.org/en/LXPanelCached - Similar
<SterNiX> ehsan_♪
<SterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/bpno328
<SterNiX> ino boro config kon age hosele dari
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-15
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_HI...
<h2010n> clear
<h2010n> Sorry!
<saaber> salam
<h2010n> salam
<h2010n> ببخشید
<h2010n> یه لحظه رفتم بیرون!
<h2010n> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,26682.0.html نظرتون درموردش چیه؟
<h2010n> و
<h2010n> این:http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,26647.0.html
<h2010n> اصلا کسی هست؟
<saaber> bale
<h2010n> نظرتون در موردش چیه؟
<h2010n> راستی مشکلی داشتید؟
<dark-sun> h2010n: fontesh eshkale dare, ghashang nist be nazaram. fonte ubuntu molayem tare. fonti k estefade kardi ziadi tize
<h2010n> آخه من توی فدورام فونت توش خیلی کمه!
<dark-sun> h2010n: hamahangie beyne ajzaye geraftikie site ro bishtar made nazar gharar bedi, behtar mishe
<dark-sun> h2010n: nasb kon ;)
<saaber> unity chetore?
<saaber> ba gnome3 kollan motefavete?
<h2010n> چهطوری؟ @DARK-SUN
<h2010n> Û±Û°Û°Ùª
<dark-sun> h2010n: mkdir ~/.fonts
<h2010n> OK @darksun
<dark-sun> h2010n: har chi font khasti/didi copy kon oonja
<h2010n> الان توی کدوم توزیعی ی @saber?
<h2010n>  dark-sun,ممنون!
<dark-sun> h2010n: welcome ;)
<h2010n> به چی؟
<h2010n> آهان
<h2010n> یعنی عواهش میکنم
<h2010n> خواهش
<h2010n> !
<h2010n> البته "your welcome" به ما یاد دادند تو راهنمایی
<h2010n> چی شد saaber@؟
<saaber> h2010n: debian
<saaber> h2010n: tooye debian hastam
<h2010n> saaber,KODOM DESKTOP?
<saaber> h2010n: gnome 2
<h2010n> الان دقیقا سوالت چیه؟
<saaber> h2010n: in unity ba gnome 3 fargh dare?
<h2010n> زیاد
<h2010n> البته یونیتی از ایده های گنوم ۳ دزدیده!
<saaber> h2010n: ow
<saaber> h2010n: shoma kodoom ro tarjih midin?
<h2010n> یونیتی:دسکتاپی که قشنگی دارد اما هیچ چیز دیگر ندارد
<h2010n> پس من گنوم ۲ رو به هر دو ترجیح میدم اما kde کارم
<h2010n> چون باگ کم داره!
<h2010n> الته تقریبا زشته! اگه شخصی سازیش نکنی
<saaber> h2010n: کدوم تقریبا زشته؟
<saaber> h2010n: گنوم ۲؟
<h2010n> زیبایی:یونیتی=گنوم۳
<h2010n> باگ کم:KDE
<h2010n> گنوم ۲ دیگه از رده خارج شده تقریبا
<h2010n> البته یونیتی به نسبت زشت تر و پر باگ تر هست از گنوم
<h2010n> نظر شخصی منه!
<saaber> h2010n: آهان
<saaber> h2010n: من خودم از این گنوم ۲ خسته شدم
<saaber> h2010n: میخوام سوسیچ کنم به ۳
<h2010n> عکس همشون رو دارم می خوای<
<h2010n> ؟
<saaber> h2010n: توی سایت ها  دارم میبینم
<saaber> h2010n: مرسی
<h2010n> خوبه گنوم ۳ البته فقط برای گرافیک بالا
<h2010n> چون یه خورده سنگینه!
<saaber> man gnome-shell ro test mikardam kolle safhe mirikht be ham
<saaber> khoda kone in yeki kharab nakone
<h2010n> گرافیکت چنده؟
<h2010n> گنوم یه خورده3d  داره
<saaber> alan migam
<the-light> salam saaber
<saaber> h2010n: ati radeon hd 3300
<saaber> the-light: salam ehsan jan chetori?
<the-light> saaber: mokhlesim, to khubi saaber jan?
<h2010n> منو ببخشید  باید برم.
<saaber> the-light: shokr, khoobam
<the-light> tamam kardi saaber?
<saaber> the-light: na vali khob montaghel shodam be tehran chand mahe akher
<the-light> saaber: aha khube
<saaber> h2010n: ati radeon hd 3300
<saaber> h2010n: rooye in javab mide?
<h2010n> ne modonam vala!
<Sourena> Hi every body ....
<h2010n> Hi Sourena
<Sourena> SterNix , VPN dorost shod az OpenVpn estefade kardam rah oftad
<Sourena> hi h2010n
<h2010n> کی رفته توی #fedora-arabic?
<h2010n> خیلی باحاله!
<Sourena> سوژه خنده هستش مگه ؟
<Sourena> dostan kasi hast ?? ro compile ye APP dg be moshkel bar khordam !
<h2010n> نه ولی اول اینکه هیچ کی نمیدونه توی اونچا اصلا آی آر سی چی هست !فدورا چی هست ! برای همین کل عمرتو بشینی شاید یک نفر بیاد بخواد مثل من با عرب ها ارتباط برقرار کنه!
<Sourena> SterNix , hasti ????
<h2010n> نیستش براش پیام دونفره بده شاید پید گین بهش هشدار داد
<Sourena> ajale nadaram har moghe omad azash miporsam
<h2010n> ببینم اینگلیسیت خوبه؟
<h2010n> میشه کمکم کنی؟
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ ljob vpnetam kar kard be salamati
<Sourena> are damet garm agar help haye U dirooz nabood ke alan hanoozam dargir bodam
<Sourena> h2010n , na ziyad hala moshkelet chiye ?
<Sourena> SterNix , ye barname gereftam bazam compile mikhad !!!! , ta man in compile ro yad begiram khyli tool mikeshe :D
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ raftesh
<Sourena> install ro khondam anjam dadam vali hamash kar nakard
<SterNiX> chera?
<SterNiX> error age mide berizesh to pastebin
<Sourena> inam link installesh khodesh Step by Step gofte vali ???!!!!
<Sourena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739068/
<Sourena> error ke che arz konam alan biya ye bar dg ba to beram bbin dorost migam
<Sourena> aval raftam ba CD dakhel directory ke source tosh bood
<Sourena> badesh zadam ./configure ye seri chiza neshon dad
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ dependency nemikhad?
<Sourena> chi hast in ke gofti ?
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ daneshgah rafti?
<Sourena> are
<Sourena> felan mashgholim
<SterNiX> khob dependency, yechizi to mayehaye drose pishniyaz hast
<Sourena> WWWOOoowwWWW  , OK
<Sourena> khob , pas che konam dastor make kar nmikone
<Sourena> Make ro ba parametr khasti bayad bezanam ?
<SterNiX> na
<SterNiX> ./configure ke mizni
<SterNiX> akhare chi behet mige?!
<SterNiX> onja masalan mige yechizi ro nadare
<Sourena> w8
<Sourena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739085/
<Sourena> alan ke "make" mizanam chizi nmishe o ye error be make migire
<Sourena> chiz khasti bayad ghablesh anjam bedam ?
<SterNiX> ./configure: 57: qmake: not found
<Sourena> qmake ro ba apt-get bas begiram ?
<SterNiX> bas na
<SterNiX> behtare ;)
<Sourena> che konam kollan begou chi behtar o dorostare hamoono anjam bedam ?
<SterNiX> apt-cache search qmake
<SterNiX> bad ba apt-get install , instal konesh
<SterNiX> bebni esm barnam dorste ya na
<Sourena> qt4-qmake - Qt 4 qmake Makefile generator tool
<Sourena>  ino install konam ?
<SterNiX> are
<Sourena> ye soal sade , "apt-get install qt4-qmake " doroste ?
<SterNiX> Are
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ aptitude ro nasb koni rahat tare kar bahash :D
<SterNiX> man mamolan ba on estefade miknam
<SterNiX> aptitude search barname
<SterNiX> aptitude install :D
<Sourena> synaptic qmake ro dare felan az oon nasb kona farghi mikone ?
<SterNiX> na
<Sourena> manzooret in bood ? terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only)
<SterNiX> hamashon ba dpkg nasb mikonan
<Sourena> dpkg chi hast ? :D
<SterNiX> google kon Sourena ;)
<SterNiX> to wikiepdia ham hast
<SterNiX> brb
<SterNiX> beram ghaza
<Sourena> noshe jan
<Sourena> chera vaghti pa apt-get darhal nasb hastam sorat download inghadar barash paiine ? 2kb !!! man ke to win soratam 260 bood inja chera paiin omade ??
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: ye script hast apt-fast oono check kon
<Sourena> felan ke zadam dare down mikone
<Sourena> vali darkol soratt khyli paiin omade
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: chon ba ye connection download mikone
<Sourena> to win sorat down man ba download manager 260 kb vagheii bood vali inja akharesh 10 kb mide
<Sourena> rahi nadare conn ro bishtar kone ?
<Sourena> MLT version:0.7.4   hastesh hala ye barname azam mikhad be MLT 0.7.6 upgrade konam ba synaptic search kardam mlt ziyad peyda kard kodum ro hala bas upgrade konam ?
<Sourena> OK, ba aptitude upgrade ro entekhab kardam o raftam be hamoon library hala chetor ba aptitude upgrade mikonan ?
<SterNiX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37736
<Sourena> tanx
<Sourena> parsi peyda nmishud  ?!!! pas man aval ba aptitude upgrade ro mark konam badan to terminal bezanam sudo aptitude upgrade ???
<SterNiX> age upgradeable hast Sourena
<SterNiX> aslan bebin in kom mlt ro mikhad
<Sourena> oon barname bood dirooz dargir nasbesh boodim belakhare ba apt-get nasb shod o ejra shode vali mige upgrade MLT ro mikhad manam MLT nasb daram vali UP nist save hamin goftam UP konam
<Sourena> SterNix , qmake ro nasb kardam o dobare ./configure zadam indafe in error ro dade ino che konam ?
<Sourena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739124/
<SterNiX> Braces mismatch /home/sourena/.local/share/Trash/files/jahshaka.2/Settings.pro:425
<Sourena> hala chekaresh konam ?
<SterNiX> nemidonam Sourena
<Sourena> ok
<Sourena> behtarin o ghodratmandtarin Compiler taht ubuntu baraye C++ chi khobe ke beshe rahat o kamel bahash barname nevisi kard
<SterNiX> gcc
<Sourena> OK tanx
<totimkopf> salam
<totimkopf> :))
<SterNiX> salam
<Sourena> notpad++ , vase linux hast ?
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: na, vali masalan Geany hast
<Sourena> ye editor mikham ke liner number dashte bashe kenaresh
<Sourena> geany intori hast ?
<Sourena> ye shomarandeh mindaze masalan alan khate 1 hasti o 2.3........
<Sourena> mesle notpad ++ hast ?
<Sourena> are hamin geany khobe mersi SterNix jan
<vahid> Sourena: vim emacs
<vahid> Sourena: gedit
<Sourena> bbakhshid eshtebahan neveshtam SterNix manzooram <fzerorubigd> bood
<Sourena> dar har hal az hamegi mamnoon
<Sourena> gedit khob nist ziyad
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: Gedit tanzim beshe kheili ham khobe
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: hame iinha ke gofte shod (gedit, geany ..) shomare khat mizanan
<Sourena> nmidonestam gedit tanzim mikhad !, mersi babat help
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: yeki ro mishnasam ba plugin tabdilesh karde be ye IDE :)
<Sourena> wwwooooowww
<Sourena> <fzerorubigd> : hasti hanooz ?
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: :)
<Sourena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739124/
<Sourena> ino ye niga bendaz bizahmat bbin chekaresh konam
<Sourena> oon khat 425 in mishe
<Sourena> } ###end of file
<Sourena> ????
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: jahshaka ro mikhay compile koni ya jahplayer ?
<Sourena> jahshaka
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: ./configure jahshaka
<Sourena> albate alan error intori shode
<Sourena> http://paste.ubuntu.com/739237/
<Sourena> alan ino mizanam bbinam chi mishe
<Sourena> bazam hamin link akhari ke dadam shod
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: iin chie? linky ke dl kardi behem bede man test konam
<Sourena> jahshaka ro migi ?
<Sourena> sourceforge.net/projects/jahshakafx/
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: bezar bebinam man mitonam bi moshkel compile konam
<Sourena> albat vase iran download nmishe ke bayad bridge zad :D
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: :D
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: age mikhastam be internet iran del bebandam alan hamin ja ham nabodam :)
<Sourena> :)))
<Sourena> ajab kari shode ha emrooz VPN vasl mishod alan dg vasl nmishe time out mide !!!
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: oon moshkel az to nist
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: file settings.pro moshkel dare
<Sourena> az barname hast ?
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: are
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: sabr kon bebinam hal mishe
<Sourena> kari mishe barash kard ?
<Sourena> mersi lotf mikoni
<Sourena> jahshakaSettings.pro in file ham daghighan mesle hamoon neveshte shode agar file settings.pro ro edit koni dobare ./configure begiri file ro mesle aval mikone
<fzerorubigd> Sourena: nemidonam cheshe ba qt creator compile mishe
<Parham> salam be hame
<Parham> yek soal takhasosi dashtam
<Parham> kasi hast?
<Parham> nist?
<SterNiX> salam Parham
<SterNiX> soaleto bepors bache balad bodan javab midan
<Parham> man shenidam ke ubuntu gharare bara mobile biad
<Parham> doroste?
<SterNiX> in soale takhasosi bood?!
<Parham> na
<Parham> soal aslim ine
<Parham> agar in os biad roo mobile
<Parham> mishe be mobile Flash vasl kard?
<Parham> yani usb mikhune ya na?
<Parham> Alo?
<Parham> hishki j maro nemide?
<SterNiX> Parham♪ android aaln linux kernel dare
<SterNiX> meegoo ham hast
<Parham> khob man ino midunam
<Parham> mikhastam bedunam gooshi ke usb host support nemikone
<Parham> ubuntu rush nasb she usb host suport mikone?
<SterNiX> age hardware nadashte bashe chiyo support kone
<Sourena> salam be hame , baraye install APP haye .sh ghablesh wget bayad nasb bashe ???
<SterNiX> .sh shellscript hast Sourena
<SterNiX> shayad niyaz be wget bashe
<SterNiX> vase run kardan on script bekhosos ke dari
<SterNiX> vali na vase hamashon
<Sourena> hamoon jdownloader hast ke gofte wget bashe o jd.sh ro ham bas run kard
<Sourena> chmod +x jd.sh  ----- sathe dastresish ro koja avaz konam o manzoresh az in chi hast ?
<SterNiX> onja ke jd.sh hast
<SterNiX> miri
<SterNiX> bad mizani chmod +x jd.sh
<SterNiX> vase inke betoni runesh koni
<Sourena> ok
<Sourena> SterNix jan , in Jdownloader mitune mesle IDM az site haye mesle youtube i vimeo download kone ya na ? agar na che barnameii khobe vase download az site haye eshterake Video faghat vase youtube nabashe masalan az vimeo ham beshe down kard ?
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ ich wiese nichts
<Sourena> to makhazen hast ? agar hast ba hamoona bezanam ke rahat tare donbalesh nagardam | aptitude dare ?
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ nemidonam
<Sourena> tanx
<Sourena> rasti inja chera inghadar soto kore ??
<SterNiX> hast dige Sourena
<SterNiX> kesi harfi nemizane
<SterNiX> age ham bezani baziya narahat mishan migan chera harfe gheyre moto nemidonam chichi mizanin
<Sourena> chera ?? mage karbare Ubuntu kam shode ya na ettefaghe dgei oftade
<Sourena> dige ye salam o ahval porsi o yekam shokhi ke chizi ro beham nmizane , jam ro ham samimi tar mikone
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ hamin alan pa mishi miri dahaneto mishori
<SterNiX> ba ab saboon
<SterNiX> ta dige az in harfa nazani inja :D
<Sourena> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Sourena> bashe vali dar kol vaghean azat mamnoonam chon in 2 rooze khyli komakam kardi , vali man hala hala ha rah daram ta rah biuftam ! chi shod !
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ kari nakardam
<SterNiX> google behtaron dostet
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ topic room ro khondi?!
<Sourena> na ettefaghan man ghablan oon moghe ke version 8 ubuntu omade bood raftam soraghesh vali na google va na forum site komaki be man nakard o zood bikhiyalesh shodam hamoon avale kar
<Sourena> vali inja zende hastesh ertebat dari chizi beshe sari javab migiri in khyli khobe
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ sari ro khob omadi :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-16
<einstein__> سلام برهمگی
<einstein__> همینجا اعلام میکنم که چندساله ول معطل بود تا اینکه مندریوا رو کشف کردم
<einstein__> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,26292.30.html
<Mostafa> hi
<SterNiX> hi
<Mostafa> i am a beginer in Linux and Ubuntu
<Mostafa> I ned some help for using right to left in email clients
<SterNiX> what email client?!
<Mostafa> actually i need to know if there is any mail client that support rigth to left well when we have both english and persian text in one line
<Mostafa> I use Ubuntu 11.10
<SterNiX> they all do, if you have UTF* enabled
<Mostafa> but when i send the email to another person that use outlook, it is not OK
<SterNiX> maybe they havent got utf8 enabled
<Mostafa> so you mean if i use thunderbird( fro example) and send an email to outlook (that get emails with utf8 encoding) it will be OKK
<SterNiX> it should be yes Mostafa
<Mostafa> I can check it and if it was not OK, what shall I do?
<SterNiX> in that case i dont know
<SterNiX> i use sylpheed and never had any problems with the encoding
<Mostafa> are you using email in unix and send emails to someone that use outlook?
<SterNiX> i dnt have any friends that use outlook
<Mostafa> ok I will try it and hope, it works
<SIA> C
<SIA> SALAM
<SterNiX> salam
<ali> aa
<ali> salammmmmmmmm
<ali> kasi nist
<reza> hi
<Sourena> salam dostan ye soal Important " تعمیر گراب بعد از نصب ویندوز " ba link http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/GrubHowto baraye ubuntu v11.10 ham javab mide ???
<Sourena> man alan windows nasb konam o in kar ke to in bakhsh gofte anjam bedam dobare aval grub ro namayesh mide ????
<Sourena> kasi nist ????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Sourena> mishe APP haye nasb shode ro export ya kare digeii kard ke be ye system dg montaghel kardesh ???
<Sourena> kasi naboood ????????????????????????????????
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ google
<Sourena> avali ro migam oon ke link dare faghat agar midunin begin ke javab mide ya na " grub "
<SterNiX> are mide
<Sourena> Thank you
<ahmad_> sgalam
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> یه برنامه مثل فلش پلیر میخوام
<ahmad_> کسی سراغ داره؟
<ahmad_> گناش نباشه
<h2010n> آره
<ahmad_> ایا تو دنیا برنامه ای غیر از فلش پلیر وجود داره؟
<h2010n> ‍نه!
<ahmad_> پس گناش چیه؟
<h2010n> چرا این قدر نسبت به ادوب کینه داری؟
<ahmad_> اگر گناش باشه ایا امکان نداره چیزه دیگه ای هم باشه؟
<ahmad_> میشه نگم
<h2010n> مگه چه گناهی کرده تازه بعضی از کد هاش رو هم به فایر فاکس هدیه کرده!
<ahmad_> کدومارو
<ahmad_> ؟
<h2010n> نمیدونم سرچ کنی می فهمی
<ahmad_> آیا برنامه ی دیگری وجود ندارد؟
<ahmad_> یه برنامه ماکروسافت داره اون به اوبونتو نمیخوره؟
<h2010n> نمی دونم ولی نباید باشه آخه همه ازفلش پلیر استفاده می کنن منکه اصلا نه از گناش نه از ادوب استفاده نمی کنم فعلا!
<ahmad_> پس از چی استفاده میکنید
<ahmad_> حسین آقا خودتونید
<ahmad_> ؟
<h2010n> من احتیاجی به فلش پلیر ندارم می خوام چی کارش کنم بیشتر تو خط c++ هستم
<h2010n> :)
<ahmad_> ?
<h2010n> آره
<ahmad_> ممنونم از کمک قبیتون
<ahmad_> رادیو دری رو میگم
<h2010n> خواهش می کنم ولی بابت آخرش خیلی متاسفم چون همزمان با ۲ نفر دیگم چت می کردم عصبانی شدم!
<ahmad_> خواهش میکنم
<ahmad_> میتونید در باره این موضوع هم کمکم کنید
<ahmad_> گناش جدید نیومده
<ahmad_> یه چیز جدید ساخته نشده
<h2010n> فکر نکنم چون خیلی زیاد با فلش سرو کار ندارم ولی میرم بسرچم شاید تونستم
<h2010n> ...
<ahmad_> هستم
<h2010n> می رم توی کانال #archlinux بپرسم خواستی تو هم بیا ببین !
<h2010n> گرفتی؟ مطلب رو؟
<ahmad_> نه
<ahmad_> من انگلیسی خوب نیست
<ahmad_> خوش به حالت
<ahmad_> کاشکی منم بلد بودم
<h2010n> باید فایل رو دانلود کنی بعد با وی ال سی یا هرچی استفاده اش کنی با این کارت راه میفته
<h2010n> ؟
<ahmad_> نه
<ahmad_> من میخوام تو خود محیط بتونم استفاده کنم
<ahmad_> یعنی امکانش نیست
<h2010n> الان دقیقا واسه بازی می خوای یا تبلیغات نگاه کردن یا چی فلش پلیر رو
<h2010n> ؟
<ahmad_> برای تبلیغات و فیلم
<h2010n> خوب اینطوری که محشره می تونی فیلم ها رو دانلود کنی رو هارد هم داشته باشی !
<ahmad_> حالا اگر تبلیغات میشه اول  اموزششو بده حالا تا فیلم
<ahmad_> اگر جفتش بشه که خیلی خوبه
<h2010n> می دونی باید برم یا سرچ کنم یا بپرسم چون من تو خط فلش نیستم
<h2010n> واسه دانلود فیلم باید Tor داشته باشی
<h2010n> یا همون فیلتر شکن
<ahmad_> نه نه
<h2010n> sudo apt-get install tor
<h2010n> بعد هم
<ahmad_> http://www.aparat.com/
<ahmad_> یه سایت برای اشتراک فیلمه
<ahmad_> بدون فیلتر
<ahmad_> اسمشم خوبه نه؟
<h2010n> پس چون فیلتر نشده کارمون راه افتاد آپارات رفیق خودمه یک دکمه دانلود هم داره اگه می خوای دانلود کنی
<h2010n> آره از آپارات های قدیم گرفته شده
<ahmad_> خوب من مثال زدم
<ahmad_> همه سایتها که فیلتر نیست
<ahmad_> بعضی تبلیغاتها هم با فلش میاد
<h2010n> پس صبر کن بسرچم
<h2010n> OpenLaszlo 4.0 احتمالا باید کارتو راه بندازه البته اگه تو تر جمه هام اشتباه نکرده باشم
<ahmad_> ممون
<ahmad_> صیر کن امتحان کنم
<h2010n> و
<h2010n> Toufee
<h2010n> باز م میگم اگه اشتباه ترجمه نکرده باشم
<ahmad_> جفتشو تو مخازن زدم چیزی پیدا نکرد
<h2010n> http://www.toufee.com/
<h2010n> http://www.osalt.com/openlaszlo
<h2010n> دومی باید پولی باشه؟!
<h2010n> من ظورم لینک اولیه!
<h2010n> احسنت به خودم :
<h2010n> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<h2010n> آخری مطمءن تره!
<ahmad_> http://www.openlaszlo.org/download
<ahmad_> اون چیه
<h2010n> آخری بهتر ها!
<ahmad_> کدوم
<h2010n> اون رو امتحان کنی بهتره
<h2010n> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<ahmad_> دانلودش کجاست
<h2010n> سورس فورگ نرفتی مگه؟
<h2010n> خیلی معروفه
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> چی خست
<ahmad_> (http://www.samiyusuf.com/media_assets/section_hearthealbums/sy07.wma(
<ahmad_> اینو گوش کن
<ahmad_> یزرست
<ahmad_> ولی قشنگه
<ahmad_> مال سامی یوسفه
<h2010n> http://sourceforge.net/projects/f4l/files/
<h2010n> OK
<ahmad_> http://www.samiyusuf.com/hearthealbums/album01_almuallim.htm
<h2010n> تحریم شدیم نمی تونی دانلود کنی صبر کن لینک بهتر بدم
<ahmad_> نه اگر تحریمی هست
<ahmad_> نمی خوام با کلک وارد بشی
<h2010n> کلک نیست رفیق اصل سازندگان اند که راضی اند اما فقط هاسته که نارا ضی و من از یک هاست دیگه می گیرم
<ahmad_> ,ga ;k
<ahmad_> ولش کن
<ahmad_> صبر کن
<ahmad_> مگه این بده
<ahmad_> http://www.openlaszlo.org/download
<h2010n> سورس فورج امن تر و مطمءن تره در ضمن من هیچ کدومشون رو امتحان نکردم پس اگه کار نکرد نباید از من دلخور شی
<ahmad_> نه با با
<ahmad_> این حرفا چی
<ahmad_> صبر کن دانلودش تموم بشه
<h2010n> خیلی تند رفتی آخرش همون دلخوریه! ;-)
<ahmad_> چرا؟
<ahmad_> چی؟
<ahmad_> چیکار کنم پس
<h2010n> نه همون بهتر که کار خودتو کردی این فایله مال سال ۲۰۰۵ ه!
<ahmad_> نمیدونم چقدر هست حجمش
<ahmad_> تموم نمیشه
<ahmad_> چیزی هم نزده
<ahmad_> فقت داره دانلود میشه
<h2010n> ۶۲ مگ
<h2010n> تورنت دانلود میکردی بهتر بود
<ahmad_> مگه نگفتی تحریمه
<ahmad_> بعدم این اگر حجمش بیشتر باشه شاید امکاناتش بیشتر باشه
<ahmad_> نه؟
<h2010n> نه بابا اون سورس فورج تحریمه نه اپنلاسزو
<h2010n> شاید ولی ازهمه بهترش همون فلش پلیر بود٬
<ahmad_> راستی لینکش تو همین بود دیگه
<ahmad_> http://www.openlaszlo.org/download
<ahmad_> حالا چیکار کنم
<h2010n> آره دانلود شد؟
<ahmad_> هنوز دانلود نشده
<ahmad_> اگر چیز بهتری سراغ دارید بگید
<ahmad_> راستی شما اگر زبانتون خوبه اون رادیو دری رو هم بپرسید شاید شود همونجا تو سایت خودش اجرا کرد
<h2010n> من اصلا با هیچ کدوم کار نکردم می خوای برم آرچ یه نظر سنجی راه بندازم؟
<ahmad_> هر جور صلاح میدونید
<ahmad_> رفتی؟
<h2010n> نه
<h2010n> دارم
<h2010n> ازشون
<h2010n> می پرسم
<h2010n> دانلودتو پاوس کن
<ahmad_> چرا ؟
<ahmad_> ایست نداره
<h2010n> میگه اپن لاسزو فلش پلیر نیست!
<ahmad_> http://www.openlaszlo.org/download
<ahmad_> اینه
<h2010n> دانلودتو پاوس کردی ایشالا؟
<h2010n> gnash and swfdec
<h2010n> تنها راه ها این دو اند!
<h2010n> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/lightspark
<h2010n> هستی؟
<ahmad_> صبر کن swfdec
<ahmad_> از مخازن دانلود کنم
<h2010n> OK
<ahmad_> دانلود شد
<ahmad_> دوتا بود
<ahmad_> حالا از مرورگر برم بیرون
<ahmad_> ؟
<h2010n> کدوم دوتا؟
<ahmad_> اینو swfdec
<ahmad_> تو مخازن زدم
<ahmad_> دوتا بسته دانلود کردم
<ahmad_> دوتا دسته اومد
<ahmad_> من دانلود کردم
<ahmad_> بسته بسته نه دسته
<h2010n> و نصب کردی؟
<ahmad_> بله
<ahmad_> حالا از مرورگر برم بیرون؟
<h2010n> ببین
<ahmad_> چیرو؟
<ahmad_> میرم بیرون دو باره میام اگر خدا خواست
<h2010n> تو داری کار اشتباهی میکنی حالا که با آی آر سی آشنا شدی باید پیدگین نصب کنی
<h2010n> OK
<ahmad_> چی؟
<ahmad_> هستم
<ahmad_> چیکار کنم
<h2010n> sudo apt-get pidgin
<h2010n> همین!
<ahmad_> E: Invalid operation pidgin
<ahmad_> میاد
<h2010n> سافت ویر منیجر
<h2010n> هست
<h2010n> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcGuide
<h2010n> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/PidginHowto
<ahmad_> خوب
<ahmad_> بد
<h2010n> نصب شد؟
<ahmad_> میگم
<ahmad_> E: Invalid operation pidgin
<ahmad_> میاد
<h2010n> من هم میگم از سافت ویر منیجر نصب کن
<ahmad_> کجاست
<ahmad_> من بلد نیستم
<h2010n> سرچ کن اخوی
<ahmad_> زیر دیپلوم
<ahmad_> اوبونتو بگو
<h2010n> :'(
<h2010n> صبر کن
<h2010n> http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<h2010n> :)
<h2010n> اومدی؟
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<h2010n> برو توی لینک
<h2010n> فلش پلیر کار کرد؟
<h2010n>  http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<ahmad> نه داره دانوده پر میشه
<ahmad> نشد کلا خارج بشم
<h2010n> https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+files/pidgin-ppa_0.0.5_all.deb
<ahmad> قابلیت ایست نداره
<h2010n> OK
<h2010n> https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa/+files/pidgin-ppa_0.0.5_all.deb
<h2010n> من رفتم تا موقع نمار بخونم بیام ;-)
<ahmad> باشه
<h2010n> پیدگین رو نصب کن
<ahmad> منم نخوندم
<ahmad> برای من یه دعا بکن
<h2010n> بگم خدایا به ahmad_ هرچی میخواد بده که نمیشه با نیک نیم شاید نشناسنت
<h2010n> !
<h2010n> رفتم دیگه.
<ahmad> بگو خدا بهش عقل درک ایمان بده
<ahmad> اومدی بگو
<h2010n> اومدم
<h2010n> ...
<h2010n> این طوری که تک جانبه میشه توهم باید دعا کنی! به هر حال دانلود شد؟
<h2010n> ؟
<ahmad> نه؟
<ahmad> Û²Û¶.Û¶
<ahmad> تا رفته
<h2010n> چی دانلود می کنی الان؟
<h2010n> swfdc?
<ahmad> openlaszlo
<h2010n> نه
<ahmad> اونو که دانلود کنم
<h2010n> نه
<h2010n> فقط:
<h2010n> SWFDC
<h2010n> OK
<h2010n> ?
<h2010n> قطع کن دانلودتو
<ahmad> چرا
<ahmad> حیفه
<h2010n> گوش کن
<h2010n> ترو خدا قطعش کن
<ahmad> چشم
<ahmad> زدم
<ahmad> پس صبر کن برم بیرون بیام
<h2010n> خوب حالا می ریم سراغ swfdec
<ahmad> اومدم
<ahmad> راستی قبلش یه مودم
<ahmad> دایل اپ ۷ یا ۸ تومنی بگو
<ahmad> که تو اوبونتو بیاد
<h2010n> خبر ندارم والا یه سرچ کوچولو کنی می یابی
<h2010n> اول اینو ببین یکم
<h2010n> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Swfdec
<h2010n> و این
<h2010n> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Lightspark
<h2010n> دیدی؟
<h2010n> این دوتا رو نصب کنی کارت راه میوفته!
<ahmad> لطفا لینکشونو بده
<h2010n> ...
<h2010n> میشه یه سوال شخصی بپرسم؟
<ahmad> بفرما
<h2010n> sudo apt-get swfdec-mozilla
<h2010n> چند سالتونه؟
<ahmad> خودتون چی حدس میزنید
<ahmad> این اومد
<ahmad> [sudo] password for zsamotallebie:  E: Invalid operation swfdec-mozilla zsamotallebie@zsamotallebie-P41-ES3G:~$
<h2010n> سه ساعته پسوردتو اشتباه می زدی >:o
<h2010n> نمی دونم نمیتونم حدس بزنم
<ahmad> بابا نصبه
<ahmad> اسمشو تو مخازن زدم
<ahmad> نصب بود
<ahmad> جفتشون
<h2010n> و؟
<h2010n> اها
<h2010n> یعنی الان نصب SWFDEC?
<ahmad> بله
<h2010n> و لایت ؟
<ahmad> وقتی تو مخازن میزنم اسمشو
<h2010n> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Lightspark
<ahmad> دوتا بسته هست که
<ahmad> نصب شده
<ahmad> تیک سبز داره
<h2010n> چی تیک سبز داره؟
<ahmad> تو مگازن
<ahmad> SWFDEC
<h2010n> ببین وقتی میزنی:
<h2010n> sudo apt-get swfdec-mozilla
<h2010n> چی میگه؟
<ahmad> E: Invalid operation swfdec-mozilla
<ahmad> مینویشه
<ahmad> E: Invalid operation swfdec-mozilla
<ahmad> بعد از زدن رمز
<ahmad> میزنه
<h2010n> پسوردت رو درس میزنی؟
<ahmad> E: Invalid operation swfdec-mozilla
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> بله
<h2010n> بزن:
<h2010n> sudo su -
<h2010n> چی میگه؟
<ahmad> root@zsamotallebie-P41-ES3G:~#
<h2010n> خوب
<h2010n> حالا بزن
<h2010n> sudo apt-get install swfdec-mozilla
<h2010n> فهمیدم مشکل از کجاست
<h2010n> !
<h2010n> از من بود :-D
<ahmad> بنویسمش جووابو
<h2010n> آره!
<h2010n> البته
<h2010n> توی
<h2010n> :
<h2010n> http://pastie.org
<h2010n> تا کانال شلوغ نشه!
<ahmad> ببخشید
<h2010n> خوبه!
<h2010n> و
<h2010n> حالا
<h2010n> ...
<ahmad> http://pastie.org/2873088
<h2010n> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightspark/0.5.2.1-0ubuntu1
<h2010n> دانلود کن
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> دانلود شد؟
<ahmad> باز نمیشه صفش
<ahmad> http://pastie.org/2873108
<h2010n> اوبونتو چند داری؟
<h2010n> ۱۱.۱۰؟
<h2010n> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/lightspark برای ۱۱.۱۰
<ahmad> 11.10
<h2010n> میاد صفحش؟
<h2010n> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/lightspark
<ahmad> no
<h2010n> ...
<h2010n> ایمیلت چی بود؟
<ahmad> نمیاد
<h2010n> ایمیل؟
<ahmad> s.a.m.esfidvajani@gmail.com
<h2010n> ببینم
<h2010n> پس تو سایت
<h2010n> s.a.m.e
<h2010n> تویی؟
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> بله
<h2010n> جالبه!
<ahmad> چرا؟
<h2010n> این که یک نفر رو نشناسی بعد از وجودش متعجب می شی دیگه!
<h2010n> از سوال تفره رفتی!
<ahmad> از کدوم سوال
<ahmad> s.a.m.e
<ahmad> منم
<ahmad> که چی؟
<ahmad> خوبه یا بده؟
<ahmad> اهان
<h2010n> از سوال سن ت دیگه!
<h2010n> ایمیل رسید؟
<ahmad> حالا شما مخالف رائفی پور بودید یا مخالف
<ahmad> موافق
<h2010n> من ممتنءم
<ahmad> ؟
<h2010n> چون
<h2010n> فلش پلیر نداشتم!
<h2010n> ‏‫ایمیل رسید؟
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> راستی دیگران درباره ی من چی فکر میکنند
<ahmad> ایا از من بدشون میاد
<ahmad> ؟
<h2010n> چون نمیشناخمت زیاد برام اهمیت نداشت
<h2010n> به هر حال سنت رو نگفتی
<ahmad> یه حدس بزن بعد میگم
<h2010n> نمیشه من حدسام اصلا خوب نیست
<h2010n> !
<ahmad> حالا بزن
<ahmad> ۰ تا
<ahmad> Û±Û°Û°
<h2010n> Û±ÛµÛ±
<h2010n> ؟
<ahmad> ای ای
<ahmad> Û±Û¹
<ahmad> سال دارم
<ahmad> شما؟
<h2010n> حدسم ۲۱ بود! در حقیقت
<h2010n> بگم؟
<ahmad> بفرمایید
<ahmad> راستی دانلود شودا
<h2010n> نمیشه اصلا چون به هرکی سنم رو کفتم رابطه ام با هاش قطع شد بجز @bijanbina
<h2010n> آره دیگه عجله کن کار دارم!
<ahmad> شما بگو ببینم چی میشه
<h2010n> بد میشه!
<h2010n> دانلود کردی؟
<ahmad> بله
<ahmad> بگو من گفتم
<h2010n> خوب بلدی که نصب کنی فایل های تار.جز رو ایشالا؟
<h2010n> نه؟
<h2010n> ؟
<ahmad_> چیکار کنم
<ahmad_> نمیدونم چرا بعضی وقتها نمیشه تو اینجا چیزی نوشت
<h2010n> ببینم بالاخره تو ahmad هستی یا ahmad_?
<h2010n> من که میگم
<ahmad_> و باید برم برون دوباره بیام
<h2010n> من که میگم پیدگین نصب کن
<h2010n> به هر حال بلدی نصبش کنی؟
<ahmad_> بیشتر توضیح بدید
<ahmad_> سنتونم نگفتید
<ahmad_> نه بلد نیستم
<h2010n> حیفم میاد ارتباطم با هاتون قطع شه!
<h2010n> ...
<ahmad_> چرا
<h2010n> اول فایل ها رو اکسترت کن
<ahmad_> میخواید برید شام بخورید
<ahmad_> خوب
<ahmad_> بد
<h2010n> نه
<h2010n> فایل ها اکسترت شد؟
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> راستی میشه بد هاتون رو بعد بنویسید باهم قاطی می کنمشون!
<h2010n> قهری؟
<ahmad_> نه
<ahmad_> صبر کن
<ahmad_> خوب بد
<h2010n> اکسترت شد
<h2010n> ؟
<ahmad_> بله
<h2010n> حالا با ترمینال برو توی فایلی که اکسترت کردی
<ahmad_> فایلها تو قسمت دانلود اکسترت شد
<ahmad_> میشه بگید چی بنویسم
<ahmad_> باید برم شام بخورم
<ahmad_> صدام میکنند
<ahmad_> زود میام
<h2010n> من هم همین طور
<h2010n> !
<h2010n> چه با هم
<SterNiX> hame khone nistin?~!
<h2010n> هستم
<h2010n> چه تند خوردم شامم رو!
<ahmad_> اومدم
<ahmad_> چیکار کنم
<ahmad_> اکسرت
<ahmad_>  بعد
<h2010n> یوزر نیمت چیه؟
<h2010n> توی اوبونتو
<ahmad_> z.a.m.esfidvajani
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2873088
<h2010n> cd /home/z.a.m.esfidvajani/Downloads/
<ahmad_> fn
<ahmad_> بد
<h2010n> خروجی:
<h2010n> dir
<h2010n> ls -a
<h2010n> dir
<ahmad_> چی بزنم بعدش
<h2010n> خروجیشو بد
<h2010n> خروجیشو بده من
<h2010n> dir
<h2010n> HDK NSJ,V
<h2010n> این دستور
<h2010n> OK?
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2873276
<ahmad_> اشتباه زدم
<ahmad_> ؟
<h2010n> آره!
<h2010n> اول بزن
<h2010n> cd /home
<h2010n> بعد بزن
<h2010n> dir
<ahmad_> به ترتیب
<ahmad_> صبر کن
<h2010n> FUN IL OV,[DA, FNI
<h2010n> بعد خروجیشو بزن
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2873286
<ahmad_> بازم اشتباس؟
<h2010n> آره متاسفم باید برم!
<ahmad_> باشه
<ahmad_> کی میای
<ahmad_> ؟
<free-sinusx> salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<dark-sun> شب همگی خوش
<dark-sun> یا حق
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-17
<hale> salam
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_HELLO...
<dark-sun> psycell: bot?
<psycell> dark-sun: man bot nistam, man psychicist am vs ba cellphone be internet vasl kardam
<psycell> hello
<dark-sun> psycell: chi kar mikoni inja?
<dark-sun> psycell: :)
<dark-sun> psycell: bebin, php kar mikoni?
<psycell> man farsiyam inja behtar mikonam :)
<psycell> ba php ziad nakardam, bishtar ba c/c++/java kar mikonam
<psycell> ama man dar daneshgah fiziki va computer dars mikhunam
<dark-sun> psycell: bokhon bokhon :)
<dark-sun> psycell: ketabi harf mizani! farsi yad migiri?
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> psycell: where r u from?
<psycell> bale, az do sal pish daram yad migiram, ama alan na
<psycell> dark-sun: from the netherlands, I have talked to you before
<dark-sun> psycell: really? are you "jomjome"?
<psycell> no, jomjome is an american friend of mine
<psycell> while I am dutch with indian ancestors
<dark-sun> psycell: I remember talking to him, but talking to you.. well that's not in my accessible memory
<psycell> I think it was a few months ago
<dark-sun> psycell: sorry to ask this, but I've heard a lot of people are gay in the netherlands, is that right?
<psycell> sorry, people often tell me I remember too much :)
<dark-sun> psycell: so lucky your ex! :D
<psycell> dark-sun: I don't think there are more gay people here than elsewhere, they just have more freedom to express themselves
<dark-sun> psycell: so are you?
<dark-sun> :)
<psycell> dark-sun: yes, I am :p
<dark-sun> psycell: :D
<psycell> but don't tell all the girls I am involved with, imagine they find out some day :D
<dark-sun> psycell: yeah, we have a proverb in Persian which says:
<dark-sun> joz rast nabayad, har rast nashayad
<psycell> dark-sun: what does it mean?
<psycell> I don't know what joz means, sexual preference?
<psycell> or person?
<dark-sun> psycell: which means "you should always say the truth if you're asked, but you don't have to saying truth if you're don't asked, just because they're true
<dark-sun> say*
<dark-sun> i don't know if I could make the point out
<dark-sun> :D
<psycell> ah yes :)
<dark-sun> I'm not really good in English
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU++
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: that's a nice wb message ;)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: to php kar mikoni?
<psycell> it's not a problem, I hope I can help people with their English and they can help me with their languages such as Persian
<psycell> salam SterNiX
<dark-sun> psycell: that's cool, so fix me every time i said crap! :D
<psycell> dark-sun: you are talking crap all the time :D
<psycell> just kidding :)
<dark-sun> psycell: :))) nice one
<psycell> but my persian is kind of bookish, isn't it?
<psycell> I have only learned it from a book, I hardly have the chance to speak it except for a few channels on irc
<dark-sun> psycell: yes, in a way
<dark-sun> psycell: so that's why it's bookish :)
<psycell> I know I tend to follow grammar rules pretty strictly, but spoken persian is hard to practice and learn
<psycell> dark-sun: yeah :D
<dark-sun> yea.. you shoud F grammer as u like! consider this one "ama man dar daneshgah fiziki va computer dars mikhunam"
<dark-sun> "man to daneshgah fizik o computer mikhonam"
<dark-sun> "dars" is not required
<psycell> but I'm trying to change that by getting more exposure to the way real people speak
<psycell> oh, I didn't know that
<dark-sun> psycell: you'll got it. it's just a matter of time ;)
<psycell> dark-sun: I hope so, I couldn't have imagined I would ever be able to speak persian but here I am :)
<psycell> I remember in the beginning I would just sit here in the channel and be quietly observing what people were saying, even though I didn't understand most of it
<Omid_> salaaam
<Omid_> kasi midune man chejuri mitunam firefox ro multi-thread konam?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, ping
<dark-sun> Omid_: sourcesh ro dl mikoni, badesh taghiresh midi, mutlithread mishe :)
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: heeelllllloooo kalaghe mehraboon!
<dark-sun> :D
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, pkg i bara control e nor e safe namaiesh mishnasi ?
<dark-sun> Omid_: 1sari be inja bezan: #firefox
<Omid_> dark-sun, kheili mamnun ;)
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: humm... na, peyda kardi be manam bede. X ziad sare in ghazie be man hal nemide
<Omid_> dark-sun, to in shabakeye ma hame IDM estefade mikonan, sor@e web paiin umade, be nazaret behtarin rah chie?
<dark-sun> Omid_: kamputerashon ro be viruse shutdown aloode kon har 3 min khamush beshan!
<dark-sun> :)
<Omid_> dark-sun, mamnun :D >:)
<Omid_> fekre khubie!
<dark-sun> :)
<Omid_> dark-sun, kheili dard dare, vaghti kenar dastit dare ba sor@e 1meg download mikone o to emaileto nemituni baz koni
<dark-sun> Omid_: zendegi adelane nist :) kable shabake age asib dide bashe sorate ertebat paeen miad va peyda kardane manshaesh zaman mibare ;)
<Omid_> dark-sun, age in ro bokosham bazam 9,000-2 nafare dige to uni hastan ke momkene dar hale estefade az IDM bashan
<dark-sun> Omid_: be masole site bego farhang sazi kone :)
<dark-sun> Omid_: 1bazoo band bebandin k man baraye ehteram be hoghoghe sayerin IDM estefade nemikonam B-)
<Omid_> dark-sun, inja irane :(
<Omid_> dark-sun, man age in karo bokonam farda mode mishe hame hamin karo mikonan o dar eyne hal az IDM ham estefade mikonan
<Omid_> :(
<dark-sun> Omid_: masule site <<
<dark-sun> cat Omid_ > /dev/masule_site
<hale> salam
<SterNiX> salam
<Sourena> Hi everybody .....
<Sourena> bejooz TOR barnameh digeii baraye rpoxy ke sorat khobi dashte bashe mishe moarrefi konid ???
<dark-sun> net4download.com
<dark-sun> hack shod
<dark-sun> :)
<Sourena> salam , barnameii ro mikham ejra konam ke ba PORT = 4001 kar mikone hala mige in port mashghole o ye APP dige azash darhal estefade hast chetor mitunam bbinam che barnameii az in port dare estefade mikone ?
<Sourena> hastin ????
<h2010n> آره
<h2010n> صبر کن
<h2010n> ببینم می تونم کمکت کنم یا نه
<Sourena> meghsi
<h2010n> هیچ برنامه ای
<h2010n> احتمالا
<h2010n> شما یک فبلتر شکن نصب کردید؟
<h2010n> اره؟
<h2010n> مهمه!
<Sourena> jondo ' baraye ettesal be port 4001 niyaz dare
<h2010n> پس فیلتر شکنه!
<h2010n> ببین
<h2010n> تو ی ایران پورت وی پی ان و
<h2010n> چند تا دیگه رو بستن
<h2010n> نمی تونی استفاده کنی
<h2010n> بجاش بر
<h2010n> برو
<h2010n> توی این آدرس بهش
<h2010n> عمل کن
<h2010n> خودم ساختمش!
<Sourena> ok tanks
<h2010n> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Tor
<Sourena> aziz in ke ghablan pichide
<h2010n> نپیچیده
<Sourena> taze soratt TOR khyli paiine
<h2010n> خودم استفاده می کنم!
<Sourena> manzooram page ke dadi bood
<h2010n> به هر حال پورت ۴۰۰۱ احتماا بسته است!
<h2010n> احتمالا
<h2010n> !
<adnan> سلام من یه مشکل دارم تو نصب برنامه mdic
<h2010n> چه مشکلی شاید تونستم کمکت کنم
<h2010n> شاید
<h2010n> !
<adnan> سلام من یه مشکل دارم تو نصب برنامه mdic که نصفشو رفتم ولی این eroor رو ميده
<h2010n> Sourena , sudo apt-get install tor
<Sourena> rasti in ro ghablan nasb kardam inam sare in connect shodanesh gir mikard
<adnan> CMake Error: The source directory "/" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<adnan> Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.
<Sourena> midunam ham ino nasb kardam ham oon GUI ro
<h2010n> adnan,نمیدونم والا ! ولی ارورر از سی میک هست که خود افرادی که برنامه رو ساختن تنظیمش کردن!
<h2010n> شاید تنظیمات خوب دانلود نشده!
<h2010n> Sourena پس مشکلت چیه؟
<adnan> h2010n, یعنی چون که برنامه به روزه ؟
<adnan> h2010n, نسخه قدیمیشو نصب کنم یعنی ؟
<Sourena> adnan , bbin dastorat baraye source nadare ??
<h2010n> adnan گفتم که نمیدونم ولی مشکل به احتمال ۷۰٪ از تو نیست! از cmake هست
<adnan> h2010n, $ cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ..
<h2010n> adnan, in ha chie daghighan?
<Sourena> adnan , ye file readme ya install bayad bashe ke step nasb ro gofte bashe
<h2010n> man ta be hal mdic nasb nacardam
<Sourena> link ro bede binim az koja gerefti in mdic ro ???
<adnan> Sourena, دقیقا از همون readme دارم میرم جلو
<SterNiX> adnan♪ CMake Error: The source directory "/" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<SterNiX> in moshkel be in khatere ke c build ro to dir khodesh ejra nemikoni
<Sourena> h2010n, nmidounam moshkelesh cho bood vali tor vasl nmishod ba toonel moshkel nadare alanam in jondo ro nasbidam browseresh kar mikone vali proxy kolli be system nmide
<Sourena> kasi midoune GAME ChickenInvaders4 chetori to platform khodesh ejra mishe o aslan be OS ahammiyat nmide albate version khasi azash hast
<SterNiX> java nist Sourena ?
<Sourena> java nasb hast
<Sourena> agar bashe to hamoon ejra mishe moshkeli nadare
<SterNiX> manzoram ineke age ro har platformi bala miyad
<SterNiX> mitone java bashe
<Sourena> ok alan motevajeh manzooret shodam
<Sourena> nmidunam vali GAME vase WIN hast link dodam vase ubuntu down kardam didam luncher dare zadam yekam process kard bad ejra shod !
<Sourena> shayad JAVA bashe nmidunam
<Sourena> Behtarin o ghdratmand tarin zaban bareye barname nevisi linux chi hst ???
<h2010n1> C++
<h2010n1> C
<h2010n1> Python!
<SterNiX> vase che kari?!
<Sourena> neveshtan APP
<h2010n1> می خوای قوی باشه یا گرافیکش قشنگ باشه؟
<h2010n1> واسه گرافیک:Python
<h2010n1> این پیدگین چرا همه چیز رو شکلک می کنه!
<Sourena> از نظر قدرت که به قدرت سی پلاس پلاس شکی نیست با شی گراییش ولی کلا ورسیدم
<Sourena> راستی برای اینکه برای لینوکس بنویسیم برای کنسول باید برنامه نویسی کرد یا نه نوع خاص دیگه ای داره
<adnan> Sourena, Java
<h2010n1> کلا C++ 0x
<h2010n1> با کیوت یا جی تی کی کار کنی گرافیکی!
<Sourena> جاوا اصلا باهاش حال نمیکنم درسته پلتفروم آزدی هست و قدرت کمی نداره ولی اصلا باهاش حال نمیکنم
<adnan> Sourena, shoma che zabani kar kardi ?
<h2010n1> من هم از جاوا و اوراکل بدم میاد خیلی حال بهم زنیه!
<adnan> h2010n1, shoma che zabani kar kardin?
<h2010n1> C++,Python
<h2010n1> البته خیلی کم!
<h2010n1> در حقیقت خیلی خیلی کم
<Sourena> به طور جدی میشه گفت هیچی کار نکردم ولی در کل به هر زبانی یه ناخونکی زدم ولی فعلا میخوام رو سی پ پ تمرکز کنم
<Sourena> baraye python az mofasser khodesh estefade koni behtare ya na behtaram hast
<h2010n> C++ 0x
<h2010n> باید با حال باشه!
<Sourena> ye soal takhassosi tar | monodevelop C# dare hala agar c# benvisam mesle hamoon ke to WIN minveshtim bas benvisam ? yana bayad masalan avaz konam bazii chiza ro ?
<h2010n> ببین
<h2010n> از
<h2010n> C#
<h2010n> امیدی نیست
<h2010n> سمتش نرو!
<Sourena> alan ke khyli behtar shode bakhosos V2010 khyli sorat gerefte
<Sourena> + baraye bazi project ha majboodim sari ta mishe bahash jam kard
<h2010n> می دونی اگه از C# استفاده کنی باز هم به ویندوز و انحصار خواهی باز گشت!
<Sourena> vase hamin migam ke majboor mishim dige , vaghti vase yeki dige dare project anjam midi o gharardad mibandi dige to ke ba system khodet kar nmikoni ke
<h2010n> منظورتو نمی فهمم
<Sourena> تصور کن من الآن اومدم لینوکس این چند روز رو از ویندوز استفاده نمیکنم
<Sourena> آزادی تمام دارم اینجا با یکی دردسر تا باهاش خوب آشنا بشم
<Sourena> من میگم برنامه نویسی سی \لاس خوبه چون قوی و خیلی چیزای دیگه ولی
<h2010n> بی خیال!
<h2010n> Û±
<h2010n> !
<Sourena> باش بیـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــخیـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال
<Sourena> begheyr az gcc va monodevelop va code block | compiler digeii vase barname nevisi mishe moarrefi konid ke khob bashe o rahat
<h2010n> راحت که خیلی نیست
<SterNiX> compiler intell
<h2010n> geany
<h2010n> ببخشید
<SterNiX> ina ke IDE hastan na compiler
<h2010n> فکر کردم
<h2010n> IDE
<h2010n> !
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ IDE ba Compiler fargh mikonie
<SterNiX> bejoz monodevlop hamashon axaran az gcc estefade mikonana
<Sourena> manzooram IDE bod eshtebahan neveshtam compiler
<Sourena> monodevelop az chi pas estefade mikone ?
<SterNiX> az compiler makhsose khodesh
<SterNiX> ide ziyad hast
<SterNiX> geany ke h2010n goft
<SterNiX> eclipse
<SterNiX> netbeans
<Sourena> kodoumeshoun rahat o kamel hast
<SterNiX> ninja-ide
<SterNiX> lazarus
<SterNiX> fp-ide+
<Sourena> ina ham az gcc bara compile estefade mikonan
<Sourena> ?
<SterNiX> kdevelop
<SterNiX> nemidonam
<SterNiX> harkodom ke hal mikoni bahash
<Sourena> mersi
<Sourena> :)
<SterNiX> eclipse maroftarine
<SterNiX> vali bazam saligheiye
<SterNiX> ba Emacs ham mitoni ye ide beszi vase khodet
<Sourena> jeddan ? :D mersi
<SterNiX> are
<Sourena> dardesaresh ziyade ?? GUI mishe bahash kar kard yana ?
<SterNiX> Emacs ro didi Sourena ?
<Sourena> hanooz na vase hamiin porsiadam tahala esmesham nashnide boodam
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ ye google kon
<SterNiX> brb
<Sourena> ok tanks
<Sourena> format haye dmg ro mishe to ubuntu nasb kard ?
<Sourena> .run ro chetor ?
<the-light> dmg bayad male mac bashe
<the-light> .run ham ehtemalan script nasb e o mishe
<Sourena> thanks
<lachfome> آقا این freenode آی پی منو بلاک کرده چی کار کنم
<dark-sun> lachfome: دستانت را به سمت آسمان بلند کن
<dark-sun> :)
<Sourena> :)))
<Sourena> az ye IP dige estefade kon
<dark-sun> lachfome: ip Sourena ro bezan :D
<Sourena> :))
<lachfome> dark-sun: هَ
<Sourena> manam alan IP khyli bahali daram german ' VPN ham dige to ubuntu hatta ba OPENVPN vasl nmishe
<lachfome> Sourena: good night
<lachfome> Sourena: چی شده مگه
<Sourena> nmidounam ba OPEN VPN 2 bar vasl shod dige vasl nmishe time out mide vali to WIN mishe vasl shod
<lachfome> Sourena: openvpn از کجا گرفتی
<Sourena> speed 200K man koja oooo alan ba 7k az SF down mikonam
<Sourena> az dostan
<lachfome> Sourena: masalan'
<lachfome> Sourena: منم می خوام
<lachfome> سرور هست
<Sourena> shokhi nakardam az dostan gereftam
<lachfome> ولی گانفیگ نه
<Sourena> in chiza ro nmidonam chi hast chon man set nakardam chizish ro :D
<lachfome> Sourena: از فرود گرفتی
<Sourena> forod keye ?
<lachfome> Sourena: منم می خوام
<lachfome> بهش بگو چه طوری باید خرید کنم
<lachfome> سرویس تست داره یا نه
<Sourena> bezar bbinam yahoo on hast ya na
<Sourena> socket hast chiye az inam mesle inke dasht
<lachfome> Sourena: جی تاکت رو بده
<lachfome> لازم می شی
<lachfome> Sourena: socks
<Sourena> ON nistesh
<Sourena> .rpm ro mishe to ubuntu nasb kard ?
<the-light> ehtemalan age file hasho jahaei ke bayad nasb beshan bezari mishe Sourena
<Sourena> mersi
<the-light> az source compile koni ya deb nasb koni behtare, va ehtemalan deb esh bashe
<Sourena> source ro daram down mikonam aval goftam shayad in script vase ubuntu bashe vali didam faghat .rpm sakht
<Sourena> chetor mitunam file ro dakhel directory /usr/bin copy konam error primision mide
<the-light> sudo
<Sourena> gui nmishe ?
<the-light> sudo nautilus
<the-light> ya har file manager digei ke hast
<Sourena> mersi hamoone
<Sourena> rasti bade copy kardan to directory khodeshoun hala chetor ejra konam barname ro ? az terminal esmesh ro benvisam ?
<Sourena> ba terminal chetori ye file ba format ".tar.gz" ro extract mikonan ?
<dark-sun> tar -xvf
<Sourena> mersi
<dark-sun> uw :)
<Sourena> estefade az dastore make be che sorate ?
<SterNiX> make
<Sourena> ino mizanam in msg miyad
<Sourena> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<SterNiX> Sourena♪ readMe ro bekhon
<SterNiX> behet mige
<SterNiX> ehtemalan aval bayad bezan ./configure
<Sourena> inam in error ro mide :
<Sourena> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<SterNiX> readme ro bkhon behet mige Sourena
<Sourena> to install gofte aval ./configure bad make vali hamoon avali ham error mide
<SterNiX> to diresh hasti?
<Sourena> are
<SterNiX> bezan ls -lsa bebin configure mibini?
<Sourena> w8
<Sourena> configure.bat faghat dare ba config.pro baghi aslan rabti be configure nadare
<SterNiX> .bat?!
<SterNiX> file windowsn nist?!
<Sourena> na baw source hastesh
<Sourena> nmidonam dige che konam bahash oon az version balataresh ke settingesh moshkel dasht inam az in ke aslan configure nadare
<SterNiX> ye karo eshtebah dari mikoni
<Sourena> masalan chi ??? yeki az bache "fzerorubigd" omad hamoon barname ro compile kone vase khodesh did vase onam error mide !!!
<Sourena> alan omadam version ghadimi ro gereftam ke compile konam bazam ye error jadid dad
<Sourena> beram ye ver paiin tar down konam shayad javab dad
<Sourena> agar az wine baraye ejraye ye APP estefade konim mahdodiyat dare ??
<Sourena> momkene bazi jahash kar nakone
<SterNiX> wine vase ejraye windows hast
<SterNiX> har barnamiero nemishe
<Sourena> 64 biti o 32 biti barash fargh mikone ?
<Sourena> man alan ubuntu32 nasb kardam to wine ye app win64 nasb konam mishe ya na ?
<the-light> 32bit nemitune 64 ro shabihsazi kone az nazar address dehi o ...
<the-light> aun file .pro ham age Qt hast bayad ba qmake besazish
<Sourena> ok , onvaght agar man ubuntu 64 nasb konam barname haye 32 alan ke daram ro copy konam mitunam roosh nasb konam
<Sourena> barname JAHSHAKA ro mikham nasb konam ke intori mishe site aslish bala nmiyad o SF faghat mishe down kard
<the-light> 32bit dare ke aun
<the-light> aha app e win e
<Sourena> oono nmikham shabihsazi konam ke oon ro baraye edit film mikham ke nasb nmishe
<the-light> dare list app haei ke wine run mikone bebin support mishe ya na
<Sourena> goftam wine nasb konam toosh Aftereffect ro nasb konam
<the-light> dare/s/dakhel
<Sourena> tahala kasi toneste jahshaka ro nasb kone ???
<saaber> aslan chi hast jahshaka?
<saaber> :D
<Sourena> http://sourceforge.net/projects/jahshakafx/    ye barname shabih be AfterEffect
<saaber> the-light: salam ehsan jan
<dark-sun> php: mail($to, $subject, $message, $header) OK mide vali email ersal nemishe! bayad Mail Server nasb konam?
<dark-sun> IP valid nadaram
<dark-sun> kasi LaTeX kar karde?
<psycell> man do sal pish beraye daneshgah kardam, ama hame chizha faramoosh kardam :/
<psycell> btw, salam dark-sun :)
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ soavele gheyre motafareghe napors :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU++
<dark-sun> :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ STFU
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ to ++ nagerfti :D
<dark-sun> :))))
 * dark-sun keeps trying
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> psycell: salaaaam
<dark-sun> psycell: chi yadet rafte? darsa?
<dark-sun> psycell: "...baraye daneshgah kardam"?
<dark-sun> psycell: yani daneshgah ro tamam kardi?
<psycell> man ba LaTeX o Lyx chand ta chiz beraye riaziye logik kar kardam
<psycell> ama yadam hichchiz miyad
<arastoo> dark-sun, chetori baba
<arastoo> ?
<psycell> dark-sun: na, man unvaght tamum nakardam va alan emtehaan mikonam
<psycell> salam SterNiX
<SterNiX> salam psycell
<arastoo> hey dark-sun on jai ??
<dark-sun> arastoo: salaaam
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> arastoo: khuubam, to khoobi?
<arastoo> dark-sun, midoni ki am dg are ?
<dark-sun> arastoo: kalagh sefide? :D
<arastoo> ops
<arastoo> lo raftam
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> arastoo: bal hat ro rang kon :D
<arastoo> okay dark-sun  1 moshkel pc tarakid labtop tarakid alan ba on 1 ki labtop am omadam
<arastoo> hala 1 ? daram
<arastoo> miodni ba in baiad che konam nickname am register nist az to chanal e arch beporsam
<arastoo> hi guys i have big probleam , i can speak EN very will but i can understand a little so please be Patient . after udate my arch linux when i boot my system i see this statement >> root device ********* doesn't exist . attempting to create it . ERROR : unable to determine major / minor number of root device ********. you are being dropped to a recovery shell
<arastoo> dark-sun, 1 rast bad az in peygham miram to [ramfs /]#
<arastoo> :(
<dark-sun> arastoo: dastoori mitoni ejra koni?
<arastoo> dark-sun, che dastori bashe
<arastoo> shutdown -h now ro ke aslan nemishenase
<dark-sun> arastoo: mount?
<arastoo> dark-sun, fdisk -l ke omran beshnase
<arastoo> mount
<arastoo> are
<arastoo> mishe
<dark-sun> arastoo: update kardi?
<dark-sun> humm...
<arastoo> dark-sun, uhum :(
<dark-sun> arastoo: khoroji mount chi mide? partition root mount shode?
<arastoo> dark-sun, yani migi partion e root ro mount konam onam partion i ro ke nemitone bekhonat esh ?
<dark-sun> arastoo: na, migam asan mount shodani hast ya na
<dark-sun> arastoo: akhe man yadame
<dark-sun> ghadima gahi update mikardam
<arastoo> dark-sun, na chon az shakhe dev aslan sdb ha ya sda ha ro nemibine
<dark-sun> be fana miraft injuri
<arastoo> :D
<arastoo> hala 1 fekri be hal e ma kon
<dark-sun> arastoo: ba live bia, bebin partition asib dide ya hame chi hast
<arastoo> partion hast ama
<arastoo> mige sector e aval esh
<arastoo>  nemidonam chi chi
<arastoo> 1 min beram cd live e arch ro biaram
<arastoo> 1 min
<dark-sun> arastoo: mohtaviatesh bayad bashe
<dark-sun> arastoo: 1 bar checkesh kon
<dark-sun> man beram sham
<arastoo> dark-sun, mohtaviat esh ?
<arastoo> yani chroot konam
<arastoo> 1 min
<arastoo> dark-sun, omadi ping kon
<dark-sun> arastoo: pinnnnnng :)
<arastoo> dark-sun, kho negah kon 1 chizi shabih be in e yani daghighan mesl e in ama ba in ke on adad ha va partion ha motefavet e
<arastoo> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-268743.html
<dark-sun> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary    ?
<arastoo> dark-sun, yes
<dark-sun> arastoo: 'fsck' zadi rush?
<arastoo> ha
<arastoo> dark-sun, che konam
<arastoo> ?
<dark-sun> arastoo: fsck hich errori nemide?
<arastoo> in ro koja bezanam
<dark-sun> arastoo: mige cleane?
<arastoo> ?
<arastoo> 1 min
<dark-sun> arastoo: tu hamun diske live
<dark-sun> arastoo: terminal baz kon
<dark-sun> arastoo: fsck /dev/sda4
<arastoo> to disck e live bezanam ya to jai e dg
<dark-sun> arastoo: az diske live bezan, nabayad mount shode bashe
<dark-sun> ta betune fix kone
<arastoo> okay 1 min
<arastoo> dark-sun,  mige clean, 133094/1831424 files , 3024908/7323624 blocks
<arastoo> dark-sun, kho in clean ke mige yani chi ?
<SterNiX> yani pake mavad masraf nakarde :D
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> SterNiX: idee nadari?
<arastoo> SterNiX, ha in ke gofti yani chi
<arastoo> ?
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ dar che mored? to bagh nistam
<arastoo> dark-sun, jon khodam hes o hal nadaram bezanam dobare hame chi ro install konam chon khili dar giram :'(
<dark-sun> arastoo: hagh dari mifahmam
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bade update arch mige root mount nemishe
<dark-sun> ERROR : unable to determine major / minor number of root device ********. you are being dropped to a recovery shell
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ didam
<dark-sun> arastoo: ghablan sare in sector bet gir nemidad?
<SterNiX> bakhode recovery shell mitoni kar koni
<arastoo> dark-sun, na
<SterNiX> onja ye fsck anjam bede
<arastoo> SterNiX, kho bash che konam
<SterNiX> shayd betone dorstesh kon
<SterNiX> e
<dark-sun> SterNiX: alan az diske live fsck zade
<arastoo> dark-sun, zadam err dad bad zadam fsck -fy kho nemidonam hala daghgan che mikone in command
<arastoo> ama
<arastoo> reboot kardam bebinam chi mishe
<arastoo> oh shit
<arastoo> doros nashod
<dark-sun> arastoo: 1chizi shabihe fdiske tu windows
<dark-sun> arastoo: hamun errore?
<SterNiX> w8 tell
<arastoo> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=96104.5;wap2
<arastoo> dark-sun, SterNiX ide i nadarid
<SterNiX> yemin
<dark-sun> arastoo: hanuz hamun errore?
<SterNiX> poshte telephonam
<arastoo> uhum
<dark-sun> arastoo: to diske live mount mishod?
<arastoo> dark-sun, bebin alan zadam fsck -fy /dev/sda5 kho 5 marhale ro chek mikone bad mige 133094/1831424 files (2.1% non-contiguous) , 3024908/7323624 blocks
<arastoo> oh shit
<SterNiX> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=668016
<arastoo> dark-sun, are mount mishe
<dark-sun> arastoo: hame chi sare jashe? ya file ha daghoonan?
<dark-sun> SterNiX: take him
<arastoo> dark-sun, hame chi sare jash e
<arastoo> lol
<SterNiX> arastoo♪ ba fsck bayad dorostesh koni va grub update
<SterNiX> man berem sham
<dark-sun> :)
<arastoo> dark-sun, dastam be daman e nadashtat che konam
<arastoo> :D
<dark-sun> arastoo: man daram fekr mikonam k in mitune be khatere update bashe
<dark-sun> arastoo: ya bekhatere eshkale partitionet?
<arastoo> dark-sun, har chi e vaghti peyda esh konam tabdil be
<arastoo> *
<arastoo> ***** mikonam esh
<dark-sun> arastoo: age migi mount mishe, baeede partitionet bashe
<arastoo> ey baba pas chera ghabl az update okay bod e
<arastoo> ?
<dark-sun> arastoo: fsck k mige cleane. pas ehtemale kharab budane partition kame
<dark-sun> arastoo: mituni chroot koni besh?
<arastoo> fek konam beshe
<arastoo> yani vaghti mont beshe chroot ham mishe dg
<dark-sun> arastoo: age betuni chroot koni va downgrade koni ehtemalan hal mishe
<dark-sun> arastoo: ohum..
<arastoo> kho dobare update konam ke bad bakht misham
<dark-sun> arastoo: na dude, update nemikoni, downgrade mikoni.
<dark-sun> arastoo: tu in file minvise chi update shode : /var/log/pacman.log
<dark-sun> how to downgrade : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Downgrading_Packages
<arastoo> dark-sun, 1 min
<dark-sun> arastoo: https://www.google.com/url?url=https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman%23Q:_An_update_to_package_XYZ_broke_my_system.21&rct=j&q=downgrade+arch+after+update&usg=AFQjCNFE6lFe4mb1SYrgyFYmY585ClUs6Q&sa=X&ei=HF7FTvzPNePY0QGNzI2YDw&ved=0CDwQygQwAg
<dark-sun> oh shit!
<arastoo> ha
<arastoo> yani chi
<dark-sun> arastoo: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman#Q:_An_update_to_package_XYZ_broke_my_system.21
<arastoo> ??
<dark-sun> arastoo: oonja gofte vaghti 1 update baes mishe arch crash kone che bayad kard
<dark-sun> arastoo: gofte downgrade mikoni :)
<dark-sun> arastoo: hala va3 in k befahmim chi bude k karo kharab karde
<arastoo> :(
<dark-sun> /var/log/pacman.log
<dark-sun> in file ro mikhunim
<arastoo> 1 min chroot konam
<dark-sun> ;)
<arastoo> dark-sun, kho chroot shod
<arastoo> dark-sun, hich err i neshon nemide
<arastoo> :-/
<arastoo> dark-sun, ??????
<dark-sun> arastoo: bebakhshid
<dark-sun> arastoo: kari pisho omade bud
<dark-sun> arastoo: khube dg
<dark-sun> arastoo: faghat bebin chi update shode bud
<dark-sun> arastoo: hamuno downgrade kon
<dark-sun> /var/log/pacman.log
<dark-sun> age az pkg manager dg ee estefade mikoni bego ta bejuram
<arastoo> bikhial fek konam beram dobare os install konam
<arastoo> shit
<arastoo> shit
<arastoo> shit
<arastoo> :'(
<arastoo> okay man raftam felan
<dark-sun> arastoo: downgrade kardan sakht nist k!
<dark-sun> :S
<reza> سلام مشکل کندی سرعت اینترنت رادارم
<reza> کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه
<SterNiX> ispto avaz kon
<reza> لطفا بیشترتوضیح بده
<SterNiX> isp
<SterNiX> on sherkat ke azash internet migiri
<SterNiX> ono avaz kon
<reza> من تازه اوبونتو 11.10نصب کردم سرچ گوگل رابازمیکنه اما سایت راباز نمیکنه میگنipv6فعاله یعنی چه
<reza> تو ویندوز مشکلی ندارم
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-18
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_HI...
<mamad> salam
<mamad> ki mitoone komakam kone
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> !ubuntu
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<h2010n> !IRC
<lubotu3`> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<h2010n> !Hi
<h2010n> !Conical
<h2010n> !C++
<h2010n> !geany
<h2010n> اینکه هیچی نمی دونه!
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> سلام
<h2010n> اینجا کسی گیمپ کار می کنه؟
<h2010n> محمد باقر احتمام کیست؟
<h2010n> ؟
<h2010n> کسی نیست؟
<h2010n> @everplays @f0e @N^253r @psycell @the-light ?
<f0e> h2010n: na man kar nakardam :)
<h2010n> یه
<h2010n> ترفند جدید که
<h2010n> یاد گرفتم
<h2010n> همینه که همه رو صدا کنم شاید
<h2010n> پیدگین
<h2010n> یا
<h2010n> ...
<h2010n> بهشون هشدا بده
<h2010n> ممنون به هر حال
<the-light> vaghti kick shodi tarfand yadet mire :))
<h2010n> kick ؟
<h2010n> یا
<h2010n> گیک؟
<Arash> dorood bar hame
<Arash> doostan man vaghti ubuntu 11.10 ro shutdown mikonam
<Arash> system khamoosh nemishe va mire too login page!!
<Arash> kasi mitoone yari kone?
<dark-sun> 1 rahnamaye farsi nist va3 confige exim4?
<dark-sun> yadame narsis 1 maghale dasht dar in mored
<dark-sun> the-light: salam khoshkelam
<dark-sun> the-light: migam webloge narsi ro dari?
<AHMAD> سلام.اجرا و نصب گیرنده ی دیجیتال تو اوبونتو چه جوریه؟
<the-light> dark-sun: salam. peyda kardi weblog esho ali?
<dark-sun> the-light: na, moshkel hal shod! :)
<dark-sun> dg lazemesh nadaram
<the-light> dark-sun: aha ok, taze aumadam az zohr
<dark-sun> the-light: residan bekheyr.. khosh omadi :)
<the-light> dark-sun: open source montasheresh kon :))
<dark-sun> :)
<hidensoft> dark-sun: salam bia weblog manam bebin :))
<dark-sun> hidensoft: bede :D
<hidensoft> dark-sun: bi adab
<dark-sun> :))))
<sajjadG> hi guys. I should teach Linux tomorrow for our new lug members. but I don't know how to start. and which distro to show them. I taught ubuntu last year but now I don't know if unity is a good desktop to start with. I'am gonna start with Linux mint 9 (LTS) with gnome 2 and after they learned some show them the other options. what do you guys think?
 * dark-sun thinks teaching linux sucks...
<AnoNXero> dark-sun♪ F+
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: :D
<sajjadG> dark-sun:agreed
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: so FU+ :D
<AnoNXero> dark-sun♪ SW
<sajjadG> dark-sun:that not a good idea. and clearing the question instead of looking for an answer
<AnoNXero> clearing?!
<AnoNXero> you mean erasing
<sajjadG> YES
<sajjadG> i mean erasing. thanks for correcting me
<AnoNXero> nothing to it
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: sajjadG  will fU too! :D
 * dark-sun fek mikone farsi zabane khubie...
<AnoNXero> dark-sun♪ ill FUSW
<AnoNXero> then ill make ESTFU
<AnoNXero> az key tahala fekr mikoni dark-sun :D
<AnoNXero> FU+
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: az ghadima! doreye tofolat :D
<AnoNXero> aha
<AnoNXero> be salamti dark-sun :D
<dark-sun> :)))
<h2010n> رکورد زدید ۱۶ نفر!!
<AnoNXero> 24taishamomade h2010n :D
<h2010n>  AnoNXero: khosh be haleton
<h2010n> !patience | AnoNXero
<lubotu3`> AnoNXero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<h2010n> ترفند جدیده!
<AnoNXero> !wtf | h2010n
<lubotu3`> h2010n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<AnoNXero> haha :D
<AnoNXero> !pong | hidensoft
<lubotu3`> hidensoft: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<hidensoft> !PING AnoNXero
<hidensoft> !ping | AnoNXero
<lubotu3`> AnoNXero: another contentless ping... sigh...
<h2010n> !ping | AHMAD
<lubotu3`> AHMAD: another contentless ping... sigh...
<h2010n> !ping | lubotu3`
<lubotu3`> lubotu3`: another contentless ping... sigh...
<AHMAD> سلام.اجرا و نصب گیرنده ی دیجیتال تو اوبونتو چه جوریه؟
<AnoNXero> bastegi be modelesh dare
<AnoNXero> AHMAD♪ http://linuxtv.org/
<AHMAD> من زبانم خوب نیست
<AnoNXero> AHMAD♪ modelesh chiye?
<AHMAD> dvb-t tv stick
<AHMAD> اگر اشتباه نکنم
<AnoNXero> AHMAD♪ bezan lspci
<AnoNXero> bebin onja chi neveshte
<AHMAD> یه خط تقریبا
<AHMAD> اینه
<AHMAD> بزنم اینجا
<AHMAD> ببینی
<AnoNXero> na
<AnoNXero> nazan inja
<AHMAD> کجا بزنم
<AnoNXero> ino bezan
<AnoNXero> nvm
<AnoNXero> hichi
<AnoNXero> age ye khate haminja paste kon
<AnoNXero> age bishtare beriz to pastebin
<AHMAD> صبر کن
<AHMAD> http://pastie.org/2884636
<AHMAD> بخون
<AHMAD> ببینی چیزی میفهمی
<AnoNXero> AHMAD♪ 04:01.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<AHMAD> خوب
<AHMAD> لطفا قدم به قدم کمکم کن
<AHMAD> اگر میشه()
<AnoNXero> AHMAD♪ http://sites.google.com/site/jobinau2/saa7130basedtvtunercardunderlinux
<AnoNXero> AHMAD♪
<AnoNXero> bezan
<AHMAD> بله
<AnoNXero> lsmod > lsmod.txt
<AnoNXero> lsmod.txt ro beriz to pastebin
<AHMAD> به فرما
<AnoNXero> AHMAD♪ harvaght zadi nickamo highlight kon lotfan
<AHMAD> الان
<AHMAD> بعد از دیدن
<AHMAD> صبر کن
<AHMAD> اون سایتی که نوشتی
<AHMAD> چیکار کنم
<AHMAD> وای
<AHMAD> من کار کردن با ترمینال رو میشه گفت بلد نیستم
<AHMAD> اگر قادر هستید قدم به قدم بگید
<AHMAD> وگر نه
<AHMAD> که نمیخوام به دردسر بیفتید
<AnoNXero> ok AHMAD
<AnoNXero> alan behet migam
<AnoNXero> beram biroono biyam
<AnoNXero> w8
<AHMAD> باشه
<AHMAD> اینو بدون که نام یوزرم تو اوبونتو
<AHMAD> zsamotallebie
<AHMAD> هستش
<AHMAD> من میرم ۵ دقیقه دیگه میام
<AHMAD> اومدما
<AHMAD> نیستی
<AHMAD> اومدی بگو
<AHMAD> ایمیلمم
<AHMAD> sam_esfid@yahoo.com
 * dark-sun spam server updated: sa_esfid@yahoo.com has been added successfully...
<AHMAD> این drak-sun
<AHMAD> کیه؟
<AHMAD> ایمیل منو میخواد چیکار؟
<AHMAD> you?
<AHMAD> Who are you?
<AnoNXero> dark-sun♪ chera bache mardomo tarsondi:D
<AnoNXero> FU+
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: darse ebrat mishe va3 ayandash! bozorg shod azam tashakor mikone!
<dark-sun> :D
<AnoNXero> aha besiyar ali
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: are pas chi? FUSW
<AnoNXero> dark-sun♪ :)
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> کسی میدونه گیرنده دیجیتال رو چه جوری میشه نصبش کرد تو اوبونتو
<ahmad_> ؟
<r3za> Salam , inja jedi kasi nist ya male man ghati karde mizane 0 people ?
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ to terminal bezan lsmod | grep saa
<ahmad_> زدم
<AnoNXero> chi behet javab dad?
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2884992
<AnoNXero> ok khoobe
<ahmad_> بعد
<AnoNXero> w8
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> این درک سان کیه
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> چیشد؟
<ahmad_> رفتی؟
<ahmad_> برم؟
<AnoNXero> tvtime-scanner
<AnoNXero> ino bezan ahmad_
<ahmad_> باشه
<ahmad_> زدم
<AnoNXero> chi behet dad?
<ahmad_> جواب
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885024
<AnoNXero> sudo apt-get install tvtime
<AnoNXero> ino bezan
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885030
<ahmad_> y or n
<AnoNXero> chi y or no ahmad_ ?
<AnoNXero> are yes
<ahmad_> 71 m
<ahmad_> هستش؟
<AnoNXero> na
<AnoNXero> 11m hasteh
<AnoNXero> vaghti nasb shod mishe 71
<ahmad_> پس صبر کن
<ahmad_> راستی تا نصب بشه
<ahmad_> یه سوال دیگه بکونم
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> اینهکه
<ahmad_> چه جوری میشه
<AnoNXero> !ask | ahmad_
<lubotu3`> ahmad_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ahmad_> ایکونها رو تو ۱۱.۱۰
<ahmad_> تغییر داد
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<AnoNXero> dark-sun♪ ino baladi?
<AnoNXero> chejori icon haro to ubuntu taghir dad?
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: ha?
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: 1 icon ya kole Icon ha?
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ soaleto az dark-sun bepors
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: ba gnome 2.3 baladam, gnome 3 va unity kar nakardam
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: chi chi az dark-sun bepors!
<AnoNXero> ok dark-sun bebinam ahmad_ kodomo manzoresh
<dark-sun> :D
<ahmad_> شما راستی ایمیل منو چیکار داشتید
<ahmad_> sam_esfid@yahoo.com
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: ubuntu 10.04 be bad unity shode
<AnoNXero> dark-sun♪ man ubuntu nakaridam
<dark-sun> ahmad_: khastam baresh daram vasat name haye asheghane benvisam! :))))
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: BT ;)
<ahmad_> نمیخوام
<AnoNXero> dark-sun♪ FU++
<dark-sun> ahmad_: khaste to mohem nist! khaste man moheme! :)))))
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: :D
<ahmad_> چرا؟
<ahmad_> ایمیل منه
<dark-sun> ahmad_: pas azash hefazat kon k be daste har kasi nayofte
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> نمیدونم چرا اوبونتوم یه جوری شده بود
<ahmad_> کاری کردید
<AnoNXero> chejori shode?
<dark-sun> ahmad_: emailet ro faghat be sorate khososi baraye doostet/hamkaret/kasi k mikhad komaket kone, befrest
<ahmad_> ایکونش تغییر کرده بود
<ahmad_> شما کاری کردید؟
<ahmad_> خواهشا جواب بدین؟
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> این اومد
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885115
<ahmad_> تموم شد دانلود
<ahmad_> چی بزنم
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> نیستی؟
<AnoNXero> bezan pal
<ahmad_> بعد این اومد
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885127
<ahmad_> اینم ادامه لیسته
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885131
<ahmad_> ؟
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ tvtime-scanner
<AnoNXero> ino bezan
<ahmad_> چیکار کنم
<AnoNXero> to ye panjare dige
<ahmad_> تموم شد
<ahmad_> ؟
<AnoNXero> chi khob chi goft?
<ahmad_> صبر کن
<ahmad_> این از اول تا حالا
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885151
<ahmad_> چی شد؟
<AnoNXero> tvtime-scanner ro zadi ahmad_ ?
<ahmad_> فکر کنم
<ahmad_> بله
<ahmad_> اگر اشتباه نکنم
<ahmad_> کشوری رو انتخاب نکردم
<AnoNXero> scanner ro ke bezani
<AnoNXero> khodesh cahnnel haro vasat peyd mikone
<AnoNXero> ahal yebar dige bezan
<AnoNXero> bebin javabi behet mide
<ahmad_> الان چی بزنم
<ahmad_> تو ترمینال
<AnoNXero> tvtime-scanner
<AnoNXero> ino  bezan
<ahmad_> این میاد
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885179
<ahmad_> چی شد؟
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ age esmamo seda koni saritar mibinam chi gofti
<ahmad_> خوبه
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ modele dastgato bede
<ahmad_> چی بزنم تو ترمینال
<AnoNXero> wait
<ahmad_> برای فهمیدن
<ahmad_> مودل
<ahmad_> چی بزنم
<ahmad_> تو ترمینال
<AnoNXero> sabr kon
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪
<AnoNXero> cardet esmesh chiye?
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: man beram bekhabam... karet tamam shod cheragha ro khamoosh kon
<AnoNXero> bashe dark-sun khabay FU++ bebini :)
<AnoNXero> shabet aftabi dark-sun
<dark-sun> ahmad_: ziad be AnoNXero harf nazan, az rah be daret mikone! hamun windows ro nasb kon khalas! :)))
<dark-sun> AnoNXero: FUSW++ :D
<AnoNXero> :)
<ahmad_> dvb-t tv stick
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIG_KILL...
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ male che sherkatiye akhe?
<ahmad_> روی فلشش  نوشته
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ inkaroro bokn
<AnoNXero> sudo modprobe -vr saa7134_dvb
<AnoNXero> sudo modprobe -vr saa7134_alsa
<AnoNXero> sudo modprobe -vr saa7134
<AnoNXero> sudo modprobe -v saa7134 card=0
<ahmad_> dv3 usb dongle
<ahmad_> اون یکی که میگفتم
<ahmad_> مال ایکس ویژن
<ahmad_> بود
<ahmad_> ببخشید
<AnoNXero> bad bezan tvtime-scanner
<AnoNXero> ok?
<AnoNXero> zadi esmamo seda kon
<ahmad_> این اومد
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885260
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪
<AnoNXero> bezan
<AnoNXero> sudo modprobe -v saa7134 card=14
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ badesh bezan tvtime-scanner
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ ?
<ahmad_> AnoNXero_ http://pastie.org/2885277
<ahmad_> درست صدات کردم
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ na AnoNXero _ nadare ;)
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<ahmad_> حالا چی
<AnoNXero> sudo modprobe -v saa7134 card=1
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ az madiran kharidi?
<ahmad_> بعد
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> tvtime-scanner
<ahmad> این اومد
<ahmad> http://pastie.org/2885304
<ahmad> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> ahmad♪ w8
<ahmad> AnoNXero ?
<ahmad> چی شد
<AnoNXero> sabr kon
<AnoNXero> ahmad♪ inkaro bayad bokoni
<AnoNXero> modprobe saa7134 card=3 tuner=55
<AnoNXero> in adadaro avaz koni
<ahmad> یه تلویزیون دیجیتال انقدر دردسر داره؟
<AnoNXero> vaghti ke closed source bashe are ahmad
<AnoNXero> age enhesari nabod karet salha pish rah oftade bood
<ahmad> بعد
<ahmad> AnoNXero
<ahmad> fun ]d fckl
<ahmad> بعد چی بزنم
<AnoNXero> ahmad♪ zehdnam kar nemikone alan
<AnoNXero> bayad sayo khata beri
<AnoNXero> ya zang bezani mad iran
<AnoNXero> azashon etelate bihstar daar bare card begiri
<ahmad> مال مادیران نیست
<ahmad> میخوام fvl
<ahmad> میخوام برم
<AnoNXero> male kiye pas?
<ahmad> یعنی نمیشه
<ahmad> نمیدونم
<AnoNXero> chera mishe
<AnoNXero> age bebini sherkat sazandash chiye
<AnoNXero> chera mishe yekarish kard
<AnoNXero> in niyaz be ye tuner dare
<AnoNXero> va ye card
<ahmad> میشه ایمیلتونو بدید
<AnoNXero> tuneresho nemishnase
<AnoNXero> faghat age sherkate sazandash bashe mishe ye karish kard
<AnoNXero> ahmad♪ to msg behet mida
<ahmad> فردا صبح هستی
<ahmad> ؟
<AnoNXero> na
<AnoNXero> shayad zohr basham
<AnoNXero> esmam hast ahmad
<AnoNXero> vali khodam nistam
<ahmad> نمیشه از ترمینال فهمید مال چه شرکتی هست؟
<AnoNXero> na
<AnoNXero> ahmad♪ bebin inja nemibinish
<AnoNXero> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<ahmad> شبیه اینه
<ahmad> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/File:Intel_CE6230_1.jpg
<ahmad> شایدم خودش باشه
<ahmad> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> ok sab kon ahmad
<AnoNXero> ahmad♪ to device manager ye nigah bokon
<ahmad> کوجاست؟
<ahmad> چیکار کنم
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> to yejaye menu hast nemidonam
<AnoNXero> begard peydash kon
<AnoNXero> ahmad♪ http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10844410&postcount=18
<AnoNXero> injouriye
<AnoNXero> ahmad♪ usb hast dige na/
<ahmad_> ?
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ usb hastesh?
<ahmad_> بله
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<ahmad_> دیر وقت شد
<AnoNXero> sabr kon ahmad_
<ahmad_> اوبونتوی من ۱۱.۱۰
<ahmad_> فرقی نکنه
<AnoNXero> na be distro rabti nadare ahmad_
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Saa713x_devices
<ahmad_> اینو چیکارش کنم
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> ino boro bebin cardet to list nist
<AnoNXero> listo yeki yeki chek kon
<ahmad_> تو Other
<ahmad_> نیست؟
<AnoNXero> nemidonam
<AnoNXero> man dige zehnam kar nemikone
<AnoNXero> age mitonesti esme sazanadasho bedi
<AnoNXero> mishod yekarish kard
<AnoNXero> ya hata esme model
<ahmad_> این نیست
<ahmad_> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/KWorld_DVB-T_220
<ahmad_> چون روی فلش هم نوشته
<ahmad_> dvbt
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ inaro to pastebin beriz
<AnoNXero> lspci -vvv
<AnoNXero> lspci -n
<ahmad_> تو کجا؟
<AnoNXero> pastebin.com
<AnoNXero> khorojisho yani
<ahmad_> منضورت ترمیناله؟
<ahmad_> دقیق تر بگو
<AnoNXero> are
<AnoNXero> to terminal inaro bezan
<AnoNXero> khorosjisho vasam upload kon
<ahmad_> بلد نیستم
<ahmad_> دقیق بگو چیکار کنم
<ahmad_> کار کردن با ترمینال رو میشه گفت بلد نیستم
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> to termnial bezan
<AnoNXero> lspci -vvv
<AnoNXero> bad mesle on dafe ke harchi minvesht mirikhti to site pastie
<AnoNXero> inaj ham hamin karo bokon
<ahmad_> صبر کن
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885527
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<ahmad_> اینم ببین
<ahmad_> http://pastie.org/2885538
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> w8
<ahmad_> چی شد؟
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ ye ax az dastgat begir
<AnoNXero> uploadesh kon
<ahmad_> صبر کن
<ahmad_> شبیه همنیه که دادم دیگه
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> mikham bebinam che etelati roshe ahmad_
<ahmad_> گفتم که
<ahmad_> dvbt usb dongle
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> hamin roshe faghat?!!
<ahmad_> داستان که ننوشته
<ahmad_> https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=fa#hl=fa&gbv=2&sa=X&ei=C9nGTvPcCcPHswb6k9zrBg&ved=0CBYQBSgA&q=dvb+t+usb+dongle&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=1a9f08292553e025&biw=1280&bih=872
<ahmad_> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.onsources.com/product_images/uploaded_images/123/Watch%2520and%2520Record%2520Digital%2520TV-3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.onsources.com/products/DVB%25252dT-USB-Dongle-%25252d-Watch-and-Record-Digital-TV.html&h=404&w=500&sz=40&tbnid=p8wyhZga0i_efM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=111&zoom=1&docid=KlthycRcxfpLNM&hl=fa&sa=X&ei=FNnGTsH1DoX6sgb42M31Bg&ved=0CDkQ9QEwBA&dur=246
<ahmad_> او او ببخشید
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<ahmad_> http://img.alibaba.com/photo/206906015/DVB_T_USB_Dongle_for_Europe_market.jpg
<ahmad_> http://www.gadgetgreats.com/images/products/detail/2.37.jpg
<ahmad_> اینارم ببین
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ tanha rahi ke bezehnam mirse alan ine DVB-T USB Dongl
<AnoNXero> na in nist ine
<AnoNXero> ndiswrapper
<AnoNXero> ba in driver windows ro biyari bala
<ahmad_> نخواستیم
<ahmad_> ممنون
<ahmad_> از کمکتون
<ahmad_> واقعا ممنون که وقتتونو گزاشتید
<ahmad_> اگر راهی نیست نمیخوام که به دردسر بیفتید
<ahmad_> AnoNXero>
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<ahmad_> اگر نمیشه
<ahmad_> خدا حافظی کنم
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<AnoNXero> ahmad_♪ mishe inkar kard ke driver window ro ba ndiswrapper biyari bala
<AnoNXero> ya inke yeki yeki khodet be module to linux adad bedi
<AnoNXero> man dige alan zehnam kar nemikone
<AnoNXero> ham
<ahmad_> این جا رو خوندی
<ahmad_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1233308
<ahmad_> من انگلیسیم خوب نیست
<ahmad_> AnoNXero
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> ایمیل من
<ahmad_> saf_esfid@yahoo.com
<AnoNXero> w8
<AnoNXero> ok mibinam bhet migam
<ahmad_> اگر خواستی و چیزی پیدا کردی بگو؟
<ahmad_> خدا حافظ
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-19
<hale> salam
<java> hi
 * dark-sun broadcasts SIGHI...
<hale> salam.
<hale> man mikham apache ro ba tar.gz begirm va be rpm tabdil konam
<hale> chetori? che konam?
<hale> ba google?
<SterNiX> hale♪ salam
<SterNiX> hale♪ vase inkar bayad rpm ro dorst koni
<SterNiX> ye saearch kon dar bare rpm+compiling
<hale> SterNiX: ?
<hale> ok
<SterNiX> fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_an_RPM_package
<SterNiX> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/RPM-HOWTO/build.html
<SterNiX> www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-rpm1/
<SterNiX> hale♪ ino ham bebin
<SterNiX> http://tinyurl.com/bmgo74c
<SterNiX> brb
<hale> join #zanjanlug
<r3za> salam , bache ha man ooomadam ss5 ro centos nasb konam , akhar sar mogheie start kardane service in error haro mide , yeki komak kone please http://pastebin.com/t71uLACt
<r3za> agha kasi hast javab bede /
<SterNiX> dar che mored r3za
<r3za> mikham ye prox server roo vps am ra bendazam faghat vase khodam
<r3za> SterNiX: vpn ham centos hast
<r3za> SterNiX: ss5 ke nemishe squid ham har kar kardam nashod
<r3za> SterNiX: pishnahadi nadari ?
<SterNiX> openvpn
<SterNiX> ya ssh tunneling
<SterNiX> va google
<SterNiX> man beram felan
<SterNiX> bedroud
<r3za> SterNiX: ssh ro ra endakhtam soratesh paeene kheili faghat
<irdb> سلام، سوال: آیا شما هم تو nautilus با فشردن backspace به صفحه‌ی قبلی می‌رین یا این فقط منم که اینجوریم؟
<the-light> irdb: zaheran 1 standard hast, tuye explorer windows, dolphin e KDE ham hamine
<irdb> عجب. مرسی/ حالا چطوری میشه disableش کرد این استاندارد رو؟
<the-light> shayad tuye settings eshun betuni inkaro anjam bedi
<h2010n> :-/
<blues> سلام
<Guest32843> خوبین ؟
<Guest32843> kasi hast ?
<h2010n> man
<Maryam> سلام به همگی
<Maryam> یه سوال داشتم
<Maryam> ما توی محل کارمون کلاینتامون همه ویندوز ایکسپی هستش
<Maryam> ما میتونیم سرور اینترنتتمون لینوکس باشه
<Maryam> که به کلاینتامون که تحت ویندوز هستن اینترنت بده
<Maryam> کسی نیست جواب مارو بده اساتید محترم
<h2010n> میشه
<h2010n> به احتمال زیاد
<SterNiX> Maryam♪ are mishe
<SterNiX> Maryam♪ vase file sharing ham mishe hata
<SterNiX> dark-sun_♪ FU
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :P :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ bayad javab bedi FUSW:D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: doostan be jaye ma! in javabe mane ;)
<SterNiX> khodaro shokr ke dark-sun dostam nist vaman dostesh nistam :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: etefaghan manzuram az dust khode to budi :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ gahi posht be zino gahi zin be posht :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: yea yea FUBTW...
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ SWFU
<SterNiX> sideways for you :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ SW4U ** in behtare :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU4WD!!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: 4 wheels Direction :D
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ RD
<dark-sun> SterNiX: rm -rf SterNiX
<dark-sun> :)))
<SterNiX> mv dark-sun /dev/null
<SterNiX> Maryam_♪ hastin?!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: killall SterNiX
<SterNiX> Maryam_♪ javabe soaleton mishe are mishe
<dark-sun> SterNiX: javabe soale to ham mishe "cat SterNiX > /dev/null &"
<dark-sun> :))))))))))
<SterNiX> cat /dev/zero > dark-sun
<SterNiX> cat /dev/FU | dark-sun
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ in beytare :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :)))))
<dark-sun> SterNiX: key bordish to /dev????
<dark-sun> ls -l /dev/FU
<dark-sun> :))))
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ in khorojiye in dastore bebin cat /dev/FU
<Maryam_>  /join #debian
<SterNiX> FU
<SterNiX> stfu
<SterNiX> fusw
<SterNiX> va vava :D
<SterNiX> Maryam_♪ / bayad bedone fasele bashe
<dark-sun> SterNiX: while (true) { FU(SterNiX); }
<dark-sun> SterNiX: khosh begzare... :))))
<SterNiX> dostan bishtar dark-sun :D
<SterNiX> Maryam_♪ vase chatt debian be #debian-ir ye sar bezan
<princef> salam
<h2010n> سلام
<h2010n> من کانکتم؟
<princef> be koja?
<paul__> salam
<paul__> kasi nist:-??
<SterNiX> salam paul__
<SterNiX> salam vahid
<SterNiX> brb
<vahid> SterNiX: salam pesar
<vahid> SterNiX: khobi? sarhali?
<paul__> :)yek nafar belakhare javab dad
<SterNiX> vahid♪ shikar mikham va caffenee
<SterNiX> :D
<SterNiX> ofte shekar peyda kardam
<SterNiX> vahid♪ farda hasti dige are?
<SterNiX> farda biyam bebinameton
<vahid> SterNiX: are
<SterNiX> vali felan
<paul__> :-O
<vahid> SterNiX: akharesh dandonat mirize
<paul__> :-Oshekare ahoo?:D
<vahid> SterNiX: khoshal mishim
<paul__> :)
<SterNiX> eh vahid raft
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪
<dark-sun> SterNiX: daram miram!
<dark-sun> SterNiX: FU
<dark-sun> SterNiX: hal kardi to kanal?
<dark-sun> :))))
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ta hala injuri hal nakarde budam, damet garm :*
<dark-sun> SterNiX: farda shabam 1 barname bezar dobare jam shim :D
<dark-sun> SterNiX: kheyli hal dadi.. del nemikanam azat!
<dark-sun> :))))))
<dark-sun> SterNiX: shab bekheyr azizam, kheyli movazebe khodet bash :* :* :*
<dark-sun> SterNiX: ta dir vaght bidar namun, sob kesel bidar mishi. :D
<dark-sun> :))))
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bebin, man dige hichi energy nadaram.. faghat mitunam bekhabam...
<dark-sun> SterNiX: bye bye bye
<GoodBoy> SterNiX: hi
<SterNiX> hi GoodBoy
<SterNiX> mamnon GoodBoy
<SterNiX> khodet khobie?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-11-20
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> dhcp for ubuntu server?
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> vagti dastore mkdir /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/
<Maryam> mizanam
<Maryam> pekham cannot creat directory mede
<Maryam> toue ubuntu server
<Maryam> kasi nest
<vahid> Maryam: salam
<Maryam> salam
<vahid> Maryam: che error e mide?
<Maryam> annot creat directory mede
<Maryam> che shod
<vahid> Maryam: hal shod?
<Maryam> ubuntu server reboot kardam omade roye ye khat tere zard rang hang karde]
<SterNiX> Maryam♪ salam
<SterNiX> Maryam♪ chi shod vpnet?
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> bache ha man ubuntu serevro nasbesh kardam
<Maryam> vaghti reboot meshe
<Maryam> toye ye safhe ba ye alamat - zard rang hang mekone
<the-light> Maryam: bayad bebinid koja gir mikone o ghablesh chekar kardin ke intori shode
<the-light> log haye kernel ro age active e va dmsg o ... ro chek konin
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ fu
<h2010n> چدیدا این علامت موسیقی رو از کجا یاد گرفتی @StreNix
<h2010n> ?
<h2010n> چه جوری میسازیش؟
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ jadidan nist
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ in character haye utf8 chize khsi nist
<SterNiX> codesham 266A hasteh
<dark-sun> SterNiX: oh! don't remind me last night! I was drunk :)))))
<SterNiX> dark-sun♪ im high at the mo
<SterNiX> been glue sniffing
<dark-sun> SterNiX: :))) have fun then ;)
<h2010n> 266A
<h2010n> نگرفتم!
<h2010n> "266A"
<h2010n> نمیشه که!
<h2010n> SterNiX:!
 * h2010n is a good man
 * dark-sun gots a gun, shots h2010n in the head... sayin' a good h2010n is a dead h2010n.. //good, bad, ugly.
 * h2010n قشنگ حرف بزن 
<h2010n> sghl
<h2010n> سلام
<h2010n> ببخشید
<SterNiX> vahid♪
<SterNiX> port vpn ro bastan?!
<h2010n> کسی می دونه چه طوری یک توضیحات به کانالی که ساختم اضافه کنم؟
<h2010n> #BEHESHTI
<h2010n> #beheshti
<SterNiX> /MSG ChanServ help set ENTRYMSG
<SterNiX> ino bezan h2010n
<h2010n> ممنون
<h2010n> ببخشید چرا وقتی میرم توی کانالم یه سری جملات اولش میاد؟
<h2010n> SterNiX: ؟
<SterNiX> che seri jomalati h2010n ?!
<h2010n> mode (+ns ) by kornbluth.freenode.net
<h2010n> (02:29:49 PM) mode (-o h2010n   ) by services.
<h2010n> (02:29:49 PM) kornbluth.freenode.net: (notice) *** Notice -- TS for #beheshti changed from 1321786764 to 1321781580
<h2010n> (02:29:49 PM) mode (+ct-s ) by services.
<h2010n> (02:29:49 PM) ChanServ [ChanServ@services.] entered the room.
<h2010n> (02:29:49 PM) mode (+o ChanServ   ) by services.
<h2010n> (02:29:49 PM) ChanServ left the room.
<h2010n> :)
<SterNiX> ina vase irc hastan
<SterNiX> dare etelaat behet mige h2010n
<h2010n> واسه بقیه نمیاد؟
<h2010n> فقط واسه منه
<h2010n> میشه امتحان کنی؟
<SterNiX> to har room jadid beri miyad
<SterNiX> age ye room khali beri ke sabt shode
<SterNiX> ina miyan
<h2010n> واسه همه؟
<SterNiX> are
<h2010n> ممنون
<h2010n> چه طوری
<SterNiX> vali age man be channel shoma biyam dige nemiyad
<SterNiX> chon ke yeki toshe
<h2010n> یه بات بفرستم تو کانال؟
<SterNiX> vali age channel khali bashe va register bashe
<SterNiX> ina miyan
<SterNiX> aval ye bot besaz
<SterNiX> bad khodesh miyad to channel h2010n
<h2010n> هاستش هست؟
<h2010n> رایگان
<SterNiX> na
<h2010n> خیلی ممنون
<h2010n> دستت درد نکنه.
<h2010n> یه سوال دیگه
<h2010n> اگه یکی شلوغ کرد چه طوری بندازمش بیرون
<h2010n> ؟
<SterNiX> ba dastore kick
<h2010n> ?
<h2010n> ببخشید یهو رفتم!
<SterNiX> h2010n♪ ba dastore kick
<h2010n> ممنون
<SterNiX> khahehs miknam
<SterNiX> felan
<h2010n> ببخشید
<h2010n> دستور
<h2010n> kick
<h2010n> چه طوری کار میکنه؟
<h2010n> @StreNix
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<the-light> bah WhiteCrow1
 * dark-sun az tarafe bax be WhiteCrow1 salam mikone...
<the-light> && dark-sun ;)
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, chakerim
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, nokaram
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: kojaei marde hesabi
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> the-light: FU :D
<the-light> in dark-sun be khunet teshnast WhiteCrow1
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, khone babam :P na OS am tarakide ro pc bad kar ham ham ziad shode kolohom vaght nadaram beram hamom alan zir baghalam 1 boi mide ke nago
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, khone ma motalegh be dark-sun e
<h2010n> دستور kick چه طوری کار میکنه؟(پارازیت نمونه سال)
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: shirinisham bede :D
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, shirini chi ro ?
<dark-sun> h2010n: kio mikhay kick koni? :D
 * the-light sending SIGTERM to h2010n
 * dark-sun sends SIGKILL to h2010n 
<dark-sun> :D
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: hamuni ke hamune :D
<the-light> dark-sun: UF>> /dev/null
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, bia msg bego bebinam chi migi :D
<h2010n> چه طوریه؟
 * dark-sun kick h2010n 
<dark-sun> :D
<h2010n> الو
<h2010n> kick dark-sun
<h2010n> همینه؟
<h2010n> اذیت نکن مارو
<dark-sun> h2010n: /msg nickserv help
 * h2010n kick sark-sun
<h2010n> نمیاد
<h2010n> مرسی
<h2010n> حل شد
<dark-sun> :)
<h2010n> !petanets
<h2010n> !patience satanix7
<lubotu3`> h2010n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h2010n> !patience lubotu3`
<lubotu3`> h2010n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h2010n> lubotu3`
<h2010n> !lubotu3`
<h2010n> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'lubotu3`'
<h2010n> !!!!
<free-sinusx> سلام
<h2010n> salam
<free-sinusx> سوال دارم جسارتا
<h2010n> ؟
<free-sinusx> درباره hotspot
<free-sinusx> in ubuntu 1110
<free-sinusx> کسی کار کرده
<free-sinusx> خیلی هم خوب
<free-sinusx> بای
<princef> سلام
<h2010n> !punish lubotu3`
<dark-sun> !kill h2010n
 * dark-sun was mafia...
<h2010n> dark-sun, oh father english! translate:بابا اینگیلیسی
<dark-sun> :)
<Maryam> ba update card gherafic ubuntu mepare
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> salam SterNix
<h2010n> کی میاد #beheshti کیکش کنم
<h2010n> (جهت تست!)
<h2010n> کسی هست؟
<h2010n> ادمینش هم میکنم(جایزه داره!)
<ehsan> chi
<ehsan> chikar mikoni ?
<ehsan> u ki hasti
<h2010n> im h2010n
<h2010n> !
<ehsan> khoob
<ehsan> mikhai chikar koni
<ehsan> ?
<h2010n> بیا توی
<h2010n> :
<h2010n> #beheshti
<ehsan> chetori bayad biam
<h2010n> اومدی؟
<h2010n> بزن
<h2010n> :
<ehsan> :
<h2010n>  /join #beheshti
<h2010n> بدون فاصله
<ehsan> :/join#beheshti
<h2010n> با فاصله بزن
<ehsan> :/join #beheshti
<h2010n> اشتباه بک اسئلشش اونوریه!
<ehsan> :))
<h2010n> نه
<h2010n> دونقطه
<h2010n> اولش داره!
<h2010n> حالا شد!
<ehsan> #5465
<h2010n> :)
<ehsan> ey divone
<h2010n> خودتی
<ehsan> yani chi har kanali ke bekhay
<ehsan> ?
<h2010n> برو تو اینترنت سرچ کن تا بیرون ننداختمت!
<h2010n> شوخی کردم نمیتونم بندازمت بیرو اینجا!
<ehsan> inja che kanal haye darim
<ehsan> ?
<h2010n> هر کانالی که بخوای!
<ehsan> chanta canal ro bgo
<h2010n> #ubuntu
<h2010n> #kubuntu
<h2010n> #math
<h2010n> #ubuntu-ir
<h2010n> #archlinux-ir
<h2010n> #archlinux
<h2010n> #gentoo
<h2010n> #fedora
<h2010n> #fedora-ir
<h2010n> #kde
<h2010n> #kde-ir
<h2010n> #gnome
<h2010n> #wikipedia
<ehsan> khob hame ina be linux o ubuntu rabt dare, math en vasat chikar mikone
<ehsan> #ubuntu
<h2010n> ببینم مگه مدرسه من به لینوکس ربطی داره
<h2010n> هر کی
<h2010n> هرچی
<h2010n> دلشمیخاد میسازه!
<h2010n> دلس می خواهد!
<ehsan> khobe
<h2010n> مثلا
<h2010n> برو
<h2010n> توی اینجا
<h2010n> و بازی کن!
<h2010n> ##pmg
<h2010n> FV, PHGA, FFV
<h2010n> برو حالشو ببر
<ehsan> ##pmg
<h2010n>  /join ##pmg
<h2010n> :)
<ehsan> join ham namikhad
<ehsan> bezani ##pmg
<ehsan> miad
<h2010n> جوین میخاد!
<ehsan> namikhad
<ehsan> man alan bedone joint raftam
<h2010n> #ubuntu-ir
<ehsan> didi
<h2010n> آره!
<h2010n> نه!
<ehsan> hala chetor mishe ya canal jadid sakht
<ehsan> ?
<h2010n> تخصص فزروروبیگده نه من!
<h2010n> fzerorubigd
<ehsan> chiii
<ehsan> kiiii
<h2010n> @ fzerorubigd
<ehsan> ki hast
<ehsan> ??
<ehsan> #wekipedia
<ehsan> #ehsan
<fzerorubigd> h2010n: بگی فرود راحت تره ها :)
<h2010n> باشه!
<ehsan> alan beben u mitoni biay inja #ehsan
<h2010n> #ehsan
<h2010n> دیدی نیومد فقط تو وب چته!
<ehsan> are
<ehsan> pas chera man mitonam vared hsam
<ehsan> ki inja shabake kar karde
<ehsan> ??
<ehsan> ki inja  shabake kar karde
<ehsan> ??
<ehsan> #network
<ehsan> #newgirl
<ehsan> #142
<ehsan> #mathe
<ehsan> #math
<Guest56415>  رو پاک کردم الان نمی تونم لوگین کنم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟ .bash_profile سلام من اشتباها فایل
<SterNiX> Guest56415♪ bezan touch ~/.bash_profile
<Guest56415> الان با گست لوگین کردم
<guest10> سلام.من اشتباها فایل
<guest10> .bash_profile
<guest10> رو پاک کردم الان نمی تونم لوگین کنم
<guest10> کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟
<vahid> guest10: ba ye user dige login kon
<anoNxeRo> guest10♪
<anoNxeRo> bezan
<anoNxeRo> sudo su
<anoNxeRo> bad esme on useret chiye?
<vahid> anoNxeRo: public key khodeto midi?
<anoNxeRo> vase chi vahid ?
<anoNxeRo> dark-sun♪ fu
<vahid> anoNxeRo: emtehan konam
<anoNxeRo> vase teamviwer vahid ?
<dark-sun> anoNxeRo: baz to omadi?
<dark-sun> :D
<vahid> anoNxeRo: na
<vahid> dark-sun: atish dari?
<anoNxeRo> public key ndaram vahid
<dark-sun> vahid: na! maghe man manghalam? :D
<vahid> anoNxeRo: hay vay man
<vahid> dark-sun: manghal na zoghali
<vahid> dark-sun: to khode zoghali :D
 * dark-sun khodesh ro bad mizane ta atish she va3 vahid ...
<dark-sun> vahid: atishetim refigh...
<vahid> dark-sun: kheili mokhlesim
<dark-sun> vahid: sarvari @};-
<vahid> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-12
<abvet> salam
<abvet> agha man ye soal dashtam
<abvet> :?
<esak> salam be hame
<esak> salam nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: salam
<esak> khobi nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: man hamishe khoobam :)
<esak> nice nixoeen
<esak> nixoeen  soalati daram
<nixoeen> esak: soalatet ro bepors
<nixoeen> esak: faghat mesle hamishe sari bepors ke bache ha mikhan beran :D
<esak> nixoeen beben  linux ro mishe to system haye ba sakht afzar haye payenn ham nasb o rah andazi kard. ama  vaghti bekhai ba   barname khasi kar kone ke geraphiki hast ya ....
<esak> un moghe chi
<esak> bazam linux edeai dare ?
<esak> yani un kara ro ham ba sakhtafzar payeen mishe anjam dad?
<nixoeen> esak: ta haddi mishe, vali vaghti un barname process e ziadi bekhad, khob un computer nemikeshe
<nixoeen> esak: na, har kari ro nemishe
<esak> pas mishe nateje gereft ke baraye karhaye geraphiki o mohandesi  hanooz hamoon  win behtare nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: @tel
<esak> what nixoeen ?
<esak> nixoeen hasti ?
<nixoeen> esak: paye telephone am
<esak> ok
<esak> nixoeen man bayad beram sorry by
<seven> سلام
<seven> یه سوال دارم کی جواب میده هه ه ه
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-13
<Ali_Baba> hello?
<Ali_Baba> nobody here or comments censored by government?
<esak> #5hit
<esak> #5hit
<esak> ketab dar zamine shabke kardan o shabake ha dar linux mikham kasi soragh dare ?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-14
<jhjhjhjh> hi
<jhjhjhjh> az iran kasi hast?
<Guest31070> salam dostan
<Guest31070> mikhastam bbinam mano dar morede image gereftan az ubuntuiyi ke alan daram rahnemayi kone
<Guest31070> dostan age rahnamayi ko0nid mamno0n misham
<anoNxeRo> Guest31070, ba dd inkaro bokon
<esak> salam be hame
<esak> salam nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: hi
<mohammadreza> salam bar dostan yek moshkel to ubuntu baram pish omadeh. vaghti keh mikham vared ubuntu besham yek safhe zaher misheh mesle Terminal ubuntu aval user namamo mikhad bad ham password inaro ke fehesh midam yek seri neveshteh dige miyad keh akharin voradam be ubuntu ro migeh vali vared ubuntu nemisheh. kasi inmoshke; ro midoneh
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: benevis: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<mohammadreza> salam. chand daghigheh pish yekmoshkeli ro matrah lardam javabesho dadi gofti benevis : sudo apt-get install--reinstall ubuntu-desktop vali chizi nayomad
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: yani chi chizi nayomad? khob khorooji chi bud? restart kardi?
<mohammadreza> are restartesh kardam vali bazam hamon omad
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: vaghti ye chizi dar javabe man minevisi, esmamo avvalesh benevis ke man notification begiram ;)
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: hala benevis: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<mohammadreza> nixoeen raftam to on safhe ino neveshteh bod   starting Light DM Display manager              [fail]             ziresh ham neveshteh bod        *starting recovery options if display  manager files to start               [Ok] bayad chikar konam hamon dastori ke gfti ro bezanam?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: chikaresh kardi ke injoori shod?
<mohammadreza> nixoeen   ondastor avali ro kezadam
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: na, kollan migam
<mohammadreza> nixoeen     to ubuntu az driver hayeh marbot be graphic ro nasb kardam vaghti restartesh kardam in jori shod.
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: kart graphicet chie?
<mohammadreza> nixoee.: hamon driver hayi ke to bakhsh nasb driver ha ast ro migam
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: midunam, vali karte graphicet chie?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: nvidia? ati?
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: are
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: are chie?! Migam karte graphicet chie :))
<mohammadreza> nixoeen gt 240
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: khorooji e in chie: lspci | grep VGA
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:ino to hamon safhe bezanam?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: are
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: zadam ino mineviseh   last login wed Nov 14   23:50:06  Irst2012 on ttyl
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: ino benevis, bad restart kon va bebin chi mishe
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge nvidia-common nvidia-current
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:ondastoro ke zadam khoroji ro in nevesht:
<mohammadreza> Invalid operaction install--reinstall--purge   bad keh ristartesh kardam ino nevesht:
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: Starting cups printing spoller/server
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: dastoor ro dorost naneveshti
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: hamunjuri benevis ke man neveshtam
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: fasele hasham hazf nakon!
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:man  hamasho dorost neveshtam fasele haram reayat kardam vali hala sabr kon miram dobareh minvisam
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: dorost naneveshti, vagar na neminevesht invalid operation
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: dobareh ham zadam vali hamon ro nevesht
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: pas dobare ham eshtebah neveshti
<nixoeen> sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge nvidia-common nvidia-current
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: indafeh zadam username va password khast vaghti neveshtam dobareh hamon neveshteh  last login ro avord
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: aslan username o password nemikhad ke
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: avval ke user o pass miporse, bad user o pass ro mizani
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: bad un dastoori ke man goftam ro minevisi
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: bad faghat password miporse
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: bad password ro mizani o un package haro nasb mikone
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: hame inaro ke gofti mo be mo anjam shod vali hich packagi nasb nadhod.
<KScorp> کسی یه برنامه مشابه dreamveawer واسه لینوکس سراغ داره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-15
<mohamadrezazoshk> sa
<mohamadrezazoshk> salam bardostan yek moshkeli daram onam inke vaghti mikham beram to ubuntu yek safheii zaher misheh ke aval username va password mikhad onaro ke behesh midi yek neveshtehaiimiyad ke nemidnam male chieh va nemitonam beram to ubuntu.
<mohamadrezazoshk> in khteh kemiyad zir solam chie
<horotat> سلام
<horotat> آقا من هر چی میام اوبونتو 12.10
<horotat> رو دانلود کنم
<horotat> سر
<horotat> 25.65
<horotat> مگ وایمیسته
<horotat> چیکار کنم؟
<horotat> الو؟
<DrIanMalcolm> who speaks english?
<mohammadreza> nixoeen:salam akharin dastori ke dishab gofti ro emroz sobh zadam vaon package ha ro nasb kard halabayad chikar konam?
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: I do
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: khob restart kardi badesh chi shod?
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: restartesh ke kardam shekl neveshte ha faghat avaz sho mes vaghti ke fontesho avaz koni.
<DrIanMalcolm> nixoeen: do you really live in iran?
<DrIanMalcolm> I've never talked to iranian people
<DrIanMalcolm> is Ubuntu important in Iran?
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: are man dar iran zendegi mikonam
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: in soalaro shoma dari miporsi?
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: I'm not living in Iran at the moment
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: Ubuntu is quite popular in Iran, but in GNU/Linux Groups
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: There is no Copyright in Iran, so you can get Windows and other softwares for free :)
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: It's one of the reasons most people prefer to use Windows, as it doesn't cost them anything
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: khodet ehtemalan nemituni intori ke pish mire dorostesh koni
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: ya hadde aghal kheyli tool mikeshe
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: yebare dige Ubuntu ro nasb kon, rahat tare ;)
<DrIanMalcolm> nixoeen: it seems, that iran is more sophisticated as germany :)
<DrIanMalcolm> nixoeen: I'm from Germany
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: I'm living in Germany as well ;)
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: vali man khodam ubuntu ro nasb nakardam balad nidtam hich kari nemisheh kard?
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: khob pas yad begir nasbesh koni :)
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: faghat az ettela'ate hard-disket backup dashte bash ke age chizi shod betuni ettela'at ro bargarduni
<DrIanMalcolm> nixoeen, it seems that you are a language-talent
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: So, what makes you interested in Iran?
<DrIanMalcolm> nothing, it was an accident to come here
<DrIanMalcolm> but IRC gives opportunities to communicate over the world
<DrIanMalcolm> I know Iran only from media
<DrIanMalcolm> but I have no Idea how these people think
<DrIanMalcolm> it's better then to visit the chinese :)
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: The situation in Iran is quite complicated. You wouldn't really get an idea about it using Media
<DrIanMalcolm> Sorry, the last sentence was nonsense
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: But most of the Iranians are not really happy about our own government
<DrIanMalcolm> why?
<DrIanMalcolm> too harsh
<DrIanMalcolm> ?
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: What our government do is not really acceptable by us
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: And it's the reason there are a lot of Iranians around the world
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: We have something like 20,000 just in Saarland
<DrIanMalcolm> do you live in Saarland?
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: yes
<mohammadreza> nixoeen: harfat hich rabti be bahsmon nadasht
<nixoeen> mohammadreza: avvale peygham ham ro negah koni mibini mokhatabesh yeki digast ;)
<DrIanMalcolm> probably IRC is censored in Iran
<DrIanMalcolm> or is it possible for you to talk to these people
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: Not yet! The government has no idea what IRC is. They blocked Facebook
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: But it doesn't really matter. Most of my friends in Iran have Facebook account! They all use Anti-Censor systems to get over the censorship.
<DrIanMalcolm> obviously there are no IT-Geeks in the government
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: There are, but not many
<DrIanMalcolm> why do we talk in english?
<DrIanMalcolm> Deutsch
<DrIanMalcolm> ?
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: The allowed languages are English and Persian in this channel
<DrIanMalcolm> My German is better than my english :)
<DrIanMalcolm> ah
<DrIanMalcolm> discrimination
<DrIanMalcolm> !!!
<DrIanMalcolm> :)
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: And I am an OP here, so I don't have to break the rules!
<nixoeen> DrIanMalcolm: Ok, I have to leave. It's 4 PM and still didn't eat. Have a nice day ;) bye
<DrIanMalcolm> bye
<princef> salam. in error baraye chie?
<princef> [code] System Settings was unable to find any views, and hence has nothing to display.[/code]
<princef> kde
<princef> arch
<h41d3s> hi all
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-16
<esak> #5hit
<esak> #5hit
<samira> salam.doostan kasi ba simplescalar kar karde?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-17
<KScorp> سیستم من : اوبونتو ۱۱.۱۰ ۶۴ بیتی
<KScorp> هر وقت یه پنجره زیر یه پنجره دیگه باز می کنم
<KScorp> بدون حاشیه باز میشه
<KScorp> yani subwindow vaghti baz mikonam
<KScorp> zire panele windowe asli va mishe
<KScorp> kasi fahmid manzooramo? va midoone chetor dorostesh konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-11-18
<esak> #5hit
<esak> bios motherboard  am paride kasi midone chikar bayad konam
<esak> kasi namidone :((
<safinoor> salam .
<esak> #5hit
<esak> #5hit
<esak> ##windows
<Mamali> salam be hame dostan
<Mamali> dostan man mikham bebinam cheto0ri mishe directoriye ubuntu ro kamel update kard
<Mamali> age javabbedin mamno0n misham
<esak> #5hit
<esak> ##hardware
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-11
<moha> salaaam
<red_> salam
<red_> man taze linux nasb kardam
<red_> kasi hast inja ?
<red_> wifi chetori faal mishe to linux ubuntu 10.10?
<red_> shabake man to linux kar nmide?
<the-light> check kon driver et nasb bashe, age nabud bayad begiri nasbesh koni
<red_> man kamelann mobtadiam
<red_> :|
<red_> bache ha ro wirelesam ye alamat taajob hast ?kasi midone bayad chetori be internet vasl sham ba wireless?
<red_> to ubuntu 10.10?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-12
<pooya_> mishe ro ubuntu viber nasb kard?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-13
<hamedfa> hi
<hamedfa> kasi hast ye komak kone be man?
<hamedfa> hhhh
<saaber> che ahi keshid !
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-14
<hazhir> Hi , I've E530c thinkpad laptop and installed ubuntu ... but my laptop boot is down now ... I haven't any windows ...just a ubuntu...help me please
<mina> salam bar hame
<mina> khobbin??
<mina> kasi hast be man komak kone?
<alijalili> salam
<alijalili> کسی نیست؟
<yottanami> alijalili: Salam
<alijalili> راستش من یه مشکلی پیدا کردم و اونم یکپارچه شدن هاردمه
<alijalili> یعنی نمیتونم مثلا اوبونتو رو روی c نصب کنم و d دست نخورده بمونه
<alijalili> واسه همین اگه یه سیستم عاملی نصب کنم کل هاردم پاک میشه برای همینم نمیتونم از اوبونتو استفاده کنم 
<alijalili> چون باید هر 6 ماه دوباره نسخه جدیدشو نصب کنم
<alijalili> دنبال یه چیز همیشگی میگردم که فقط آپدیت کنمش
<alijalili> و البته بتونم جاوا رو توش نصب کنم و باهاش کار کنم
<alijalili> اگه بتونین کمکم کنین تا مشکل هاردمو پیدا کنم خیلی ممنونتون میشم وگرنه لطفا کمک کنین یه توزیع خوب پیدا کنم.
<JAVACODER> alijalili: java kar mikoni ?
<alijalili> شروع کردم یاد گرفتن
<alijalili> حرفه ای نیستم
<JAVACODER> alijalili: besiar ham alie
<JAVACODER> alijalili: ishala movafagh beshi
<alijalili> ممنونم
<JAVACODER> yottanami: behnam in bandeh khudaro mituni komakesh koni
<JAVACODER> yottanami: az barobaxeh jadideh java hast :D
<alijalili> :-D
<JAVACODER> alijalili: alan mibini man esmeto to jomlam miaram ? inturi taraf notify mishe o mifameh ke behesh pm dadi
<JAVACODER> ageh inturi benevisam hich kas nemiduneh ke ba ki daram sohbat mikonam
<JAVACODER> rangeh jomleh haro ham negah koni fargh mikoneh
<alijalili> چطوری این کارو میکنی؟
<JAVACODER> avaleh esmet "a" hast man a ro mizanam baad TAB mizanam ta esmet biad baad pm ro minevisam
<JAVACODER> alan ba JAVACODER emtehanesh kon aval j bezan baad TAB bezam ta esmeh man biad
<JAVACODER> alijalili: ^
<alijalili> JAVACODER: intori?
<JAVACODER> alijalili: afarin
<alijalili> :-D
<JAVACODER> alijalili: hala mituni yottanami ro high koni o moshkeleto begi
<JAVACODER> ba /join ham mituni be channel haye mokhtalef beri
<JAVACODER> maslan bezan /join #5hit baad enter bezan
<JAVACODER> alijalili: inturi miri to channeleh karaj lug
<alijalili> yottanami: salam
<alijalili> yottanami: nisti?
<JAVACODER> alijalili: inja nabayad tavagho dashteh bashi ke in user ha poshteh systemeshun bashan
<JAVACODER> alijalili: momkeneh un vaghti ke pm midi nabashe
<JAVACODER> alijalili: pm bedeh o high konesh ageh biad j mideh
<alijalili> JAVACODER: ok
<alijalili> JAVACODER: add oomad?
<JAVACODER> add ?!
<JAVACODER> alijalili: che addi ?
<alijalili> JAVACODER:  nemishe too doostam addet konam?
<JAVACODER> alijalili: chera mishe , ama bastegi be clientet dareh va inkeh nicket register bashe
<JAVACODER> alijalili: hala chera java ro mikhay shoro koni ? in hameh zaban , chera java ?
<alijalili> JAVACODER: راستش دارم عاشقش میشم
<alijalili> JAVACODER: خیلی شیرینه
<JAVACODER> : alijalili :D chish shirineh :)) kheili ham sakhteh
<JAVACODER> alijalili: koja ba java ashna shudi /
<JAVACODER> ?
<alijalili> JAVACODER: با سی شارپ و وی بی کار کردم ولی این یه چیز دیگس
<alijalili> JAVACODER: واسه من که اصلا سخت نیست
<JAVACODER> alijalili: so good
<alijalili> JAVACODER: تو اینترنت
<alijalili> JAVACODER: کلی دلیل میتونم بیارم که چرا خوبه
<JAVACODER> alijalili: masalan ?
<alijalili> JAVACODER: یکیش همین که روی هر سیستم عاملی با هر سخت افزاری کار میکنه
<JAVACODER> alijalili: ;)
<JAVACODER> : alijalili: toye http://pycon.ir/ budi ?
<alijalili> JAVACODER: فقط نگران دانشگاهمم
<alijalili> JAVACODER: میترسم استادا گیر بدن
<JAVACODER> alijalili: chera daneshgah ?
<JAVACODER> alijalili: gir bedan be inkeh dari java kar mikoni ? !
<alijalili> JAVACODER: اره دیگه. چون تو دانشگاه باید محصولات این مایکروسافت لعنتی رو کار کنی
<JAVACODER> alijalili: :))) aman az in ostadaye rahat talabo o bi savad
<JAVACODER> : alijalili: toye http://pycon.ir/ budi ?
<alijalili> JAVACODER: اون سایت نبودم
<JAVACODER> alijalili: koja mikhuni / kodom uni ?
<alijalili> JAVACODER: نتونستم نصبش کنم و همینطوری موند
<alijalili> JAVACODER: نیستم
<JAVACODER> alijalili: lxsameer javabeto dad ;)
<yottanami> alijalili: sry hastam
<alijalili> yottanami: mammnoonam .hal shod
<s_faraday> سلام
<s_faraday> دانیال بهزادی IRC شو میدید بچه ها
<alijalili> s_faraday: ejazasho dari?
<s_faraday> آره میشناسمش
<s_faraday> آی آر سیشو ندارم ولی
<s_faraday> بعدم خودش کانال میاد دیگه
<alijalili> s_faraday: ok
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-15
<alijalili> salam
<alijalili> unetbootin behtare ya yuni?
<alijalili> mamnoonam az lotfetoon
<alijalili> :-D
<alijalili> ashkan: injaee?
<mhm66> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2013-11-17
<mosh> salam
<mosh> kasi hastehs
<mosh> rahnami kone
<mosh> 2ta karte shabake daram
<mosh> chejori ip ona ro yeki yeko takhir bedam
<aref> hi
<aref> inja kasi hast betoone alan komakam kone?
<aref> alo
<alijalili> what?
<alijalili> :-D
<alijalili> eshtebah shod
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-10
<Faraz> salam vaght b kheir kasi inja hast
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-11
<AmirV> دوستان جلسه برقراره؟
<Azitrex> AmirV, inja che jalasehee hast ?
<AmirV> Azitrex, eshtebahi fek kardam inja OCCC e
<AmirV> to chera hame ja hasti? Azitrex
<AmirV> boro khunatun yekam:)
<Azitrex> :))
<AmirV> u miay emruz? Azitrex
<Azitrex> AmirV, ye kam barname beham khurd :D vali shayad biam
<AmirV> adaye mano dar nayar Azitrex
<AmirV> hala jedi jedi miay ya na? :P
<Azitrex> emruz dustaneh ziadi ro davat kardam khudam ham bayad basham be havaye man mian una :D
<AmirV> mage jashne tavalode? :D Azitrex
<Azitrex> kheili dus dashtan hamchin group ee to iran basheh
<Azitrex> alan ke fahmidan dus daran bian
<AmirV> che khareji
<Azitrex> hehe , ok AmirV mibinamet
<AmirV> ok, esmet?
<Azitrex> AmirV, pa nashi beri sohrevardi :D
<Azitrex> address ro ghashang bebin
<Azitrex> AmirV, Azitrex hastam :D
<AmirV> nagu
<AmirV> khodam ye esm mizaram
<rava> سلام لطفا کمک کنید
<Guest795> من اوبونتو 14.04 رو نصب کردم و مشکلی نداشتم   اما وقتی آپدیت کردم سیستم خود به خود ریست میشه هر 2 دقیقه
<Guest795> دستورات زیادی هم خوندم و اجرا کردم اما  درست نشد
<Guest795> کسی ایده ای داره؟
<Guest795> ؟
<rozhan> سلام   من یه مشکل دارم ... کسی می تونه کمکم کنه؟
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, dorod
<Azitrex> durud anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> chetori Azitrex ?
<Azitrex> sedat az 1 jaye dur miad :D
<Azitrex> sepas man khubam , to cheturi ?
<anoNxeRo> manam khobam Azitrex
<anoNxeRo> na baba az jaye nazdike
<Azitrex> e :D
<Azitrex> jim zadi ? :D
<anoNxeRo> are
<Azitrex> haha
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-12
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, dorod
<Azitrex> bah bah salam anoNxeRo cheturi
<anoNxeRo> chakeram Azitrex khodet chetori pesar?
<Azitrex> man hyperam :D
<anoNxeRo> hyper terminal Azitrex ?
<Azitrex> na hyper khali :D
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, be darak asan!
<anoNxeRo> :D
<Azitrex> :))
<anoNxeRo> che khabara Azitrex ?
<Azitrex> no thing more , just normla living
<Azitrex> normal *
<anoNxeRo> nothing
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, hasi
<Azitrex> yup
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex,
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, hasi?
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, khasam yechi azaat beporsam
<anoNxeRo> on dafe ham sedat kardam
<anoNxeRo> yadam raft beporsam
<blackberr> salam yarega :D
<blackberr> bah salam bar azitrex joon
<blackberr> salam bar doostane matn baze golam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-13
<ali_> where is adderss ubuntu mashhad?
<alinaseri25> سلام
<alinaseri25> چند تا سوال داشتم کسی پاسخگو هستش ؟؟
<Saeid> سلام دوستان , مدتی هست که اوبونتوی من کرش میکنه ( البته مشخص نیست کی گاهی ) طوری که حتی موس و کیبورد هم از کار میفته من میتونم با کامپیوتر دیگه ای بهش اس اس اچ بزنم ولی فایده نداره حتی نمیشه ریبوتش کرد
<Saeid> میتونم با فرمان تاپ برنامه های در حال اجراشو ببینم جالب اینه که همه چیز کاملا عادی هست ولی اوبونتو کاملا کرش میکنه
<Saeid> این مساله باعث شده حتی ابتدایی ترین کارها هم برای من ناممکن بشه هر آن این احتمال وجودداره که کاملا کرش کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-14
<Azitrex> hey prp-e
<prp-e> Salam Azitrex
<Azitrex> why jabir dont have a irc channel ? for example #JabirOS
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, salam chetori
<anoNxeRo> salam eXtrem0us
<eXtrem0us> anoNxeRo: سلام. شما؟
<anoNxeRo> eXtrem0us, yezare fek kon, yaniaa
<eXtrem0us> anoNxeRo: الآن صدای ملت در میاد که اینجا چت روم یاهو مسنجر نیست... خب... من اصن فکرم کار نمی‌کنه
<anoNxeRo> eXtrem0us, javabeto to tweeter dadam
<Azitrex> anoNxeRo, salam , sepas , khubam , shoma cheturi?
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, manam khobam sepas
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, heyf shod nayomadi
<Azitrex> chera ?
<Azitrex> gharar ham nabud biam :D
<anoNxeRo> miyomadi midimet dore ham boodim Azitrex
<Azitrex> areh az in babat khub bud , ama khub kar ham dashtam
<prp-e> eXtrem0us, anoNxeRo Azitrex Salam dustan :)
<eXtrem0us> prp-e: سلام ممدرضا
<prp-e> Khubi shoma?
<Azitrex> salam prp-e
<mostafa> slm be hamegi
<mostafa> agha man ye moshkel daram kasi hast komak kone
<mostafa> help me
<mostafa> man ye ubuntu nasb kardam kenare win8 hala nemitonam biam ro win, faghat ubuntue boot mishe. che konam?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-15
<h4m1d> salam
<h4m1d> kasi hast ?
<h4m1d> >?
<mohamadf> dustan in canal faale?!
<anoNxeRo> are
<mohamadf> dustan man ye soal inja porsidam: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,104012.0.html
<mohamadf> kasi k javab nadade, iradi nadare
<mohamadf> chetor mitunm khodam rahe hallesho peyda konam?
<anoNxeRo> soalet chi bood?
<mohamadf> man ba config kardane fancontrol moshkel daram
<mohamadf> az Manjaro ham estefade mikonam
<mohamadf> yekam mofassale age linki k dadam ro bekhunid unja kamel tozih dadam
<anoNxeRo> mohamadf, dalilesh ine /usr/bin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<mohamadf> mamnunam, ino mifahmam
<mohamadf> khob alan bayad module monaseb nasb konam?
<anoNxeRo> are ye search kon
<mohamadf> mamnun b harhal ;)
<anoNxeRo> mohamadf, age deghat koni to liste sensors ke dade, fan ro nayavorde
<mohamadf> khob moshkelam hamine k asan nemidunam bayad donbale chi begardam
<anoNxeRo> khode fancontrol javab nemide mohamadf ?
<mohamad> bbakhshid dc shodam
<mohamad> khurujie `$ sudo fancontrol`:
<mohamad> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ... Error: Can't read configuration file
<mohamad> fancontrol bayad aval tavasote pwm-confing configure beshe
<anoNxeRo> mohamad, sensors-detect ro run kardi/
<mohamad> are
<mohamad> va hameye gozine hash ro ham yes zadam ta detect kone
<tmatini> HI i am looking for some answers is the anybody out there?
<tmatini> salam
<tmatini> inja irooni hastan ya englisi zaban?
<tmatini> man taze varedam
<tmatini> hi
<tmatini> bye
<Azitrex> dont ask to ask , just ask it
<dampaee> سلام دوستان
<dampaee> دوربین لب تابم تو ۱۴.۰۴ کار نمیکنه!
<dampaee> از دوستان کسی میدونه چطور میشه را انداختش؟
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, dorod
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, hasi
<Azitrex> yup anoNxeRo
<Azitrex> dorud
<anoNxeRo> chetori Azitrex
<anoNxeRo> che khabara
<Azitrex> khubam , sepan , salamati , shoma cheturi , chekara mikoni anoNxeRo
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, hicih alafam, hamin kari nemikonam
<anoNxeRo> ta 5sh ina
<reza> slm dostan
<reza> kasy inja ba ubuntu cloud saro kar dashte ?
<sool_Raga> با سلام به دوستان
<anoNxeRo> salam
<sool_Raga> یه شیر پاک خورده میتونه مشکل منو حل کنه ؟
<sool_Raga> من از pclinux os  استفاده میکنم و میخوام برنامه ی wine رو نصب کنم ولی توی ریپوی pclinux وجود نداره
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, pclinus rpm based has?
<sool_Raga> are
<anoNxeRo> sab kon ye min
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo: chi shod dadash
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, saber kon
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo: bashe ..
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, pclinuxos ke apt-get dare
<anoNxeRo> # apt-get install wine
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo: .vala man zyad sar dar nmyaram .... modate zyadi dor bodam az linux
<sool_Raga> eror mide
<anoNxeRo> ba chi khasi nasbesh koni
<anoNxeRo> che erroru?
<sool_Raga> Reading Package Lists... Done Building Dependency Tree... Done E: Couldn't find package wine
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  to consol zadam vali eror dad
<anoNxeRo> aptitude dare?
<anoNxeRo> besan aptitude search wine
<anoNxeRo> age nadare ba apt-get bebin mitoni nasab koni
<anoNxeRo> to synaptic search kon
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:   to synaptic mojod nist
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo: aptitud ham nadare
<anoNxeRo> che repo haie faalan?
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  nemidonam
<anoNxeRo> khob bebin
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  az koja
<anoNxeRo> shayad to comunity bashe
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  dastor mighad ?
<anoNxeRo> to synoptic ke beri behet neshon mide
<anoNxeRo> ta onja ke yadame, inja bayad bashe /etc/apt.conf ya /etc/apt/apt.conf
<anoNxeRo> to man page apt bebin
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  ba che dastori  mitonam bebinam ke to ripo mojode ya na ?
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  .... shayad bayad makhazeno upgrade konam
<anoNxeRo> onam ye emtehan kon
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo: /etc/apt.conf ya /etc/apt/apt.conf              javab nemide
<anoNxeRo> vaysa
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, mizani apt-get update chi mige
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  dare up mishe
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, ino bbein  /etc/apt/sources.list
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<anoNxeRo> ba root bekhon
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, http://pclinuxoshelp.com/index.php/Repositories
<sool_Raga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9028458/
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9028458/
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, in error ro mide?
<sool_Raga> are
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, ino az hamon aval midad?
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  khob eno bad az update dad
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, apt-get install python-numpy ro bezan
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo: ye kodi hast ke version e os ro mide .... midoni chiye
<anoNxeRo> uname -a
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  are ....... bavar kon haminam faramosh kardam
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:    chera consolam kar nemikone ?
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:    ONJAEE
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, alan are
<anoNxeRo> salam Azitrex
<anoNxeRo> yani chi kar nemikone sool_Raga
<sool_Raga> anoNxeRo:  ON CODO KE ZADAM TA YE JAHAYI NASB SHOD VALI BADESH VASAD .... ALAN HAM BA SU KAR NEMIDE
<anoNxeRo> ctrl + c bezan
<anoNxeRo> sool_Raga, ^
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, beshin dige chete hey miri miyay
#ubuntu-ir 2014-11-16
<tmatini> hi is the anybody out there?
<tmatini> i am looking for some answers about Linux distro
<ReZa> salam... doostan chera WiFi rooye Laptop Asus X550c kar nemikone? ububtu 14.10.1 (age eshtebah nakonam versione jadide)... age mishe zood javab bedin tooye marhaleye nasb hastam
<ReZa> alo
<ReZa> kasi niiiiiiiiiiiiist?
<sternix> Azitrex, salam
<Azitrex> hehe yareh ghadimi sternix salam cheturi :D
<sternix> ghadimi chiye Azitrex !:
<sternix> chakeram Azitrex khodet chetori
<Azitrex> haha kheili vaght bud ba in naumadeh budi
<sternix> Azitrex, dasham be in fek mikardam ke in ubuntulog ke log bardari mikone
<sternix> Azitrex, fagaht harfaye manotoe\
<Azitrex> :)) areh
<Azitrex> man khubam sepas
<Azitrex> albateh chand ta spam dar ruzam log migireh
<sternix> spam ke nemidoanm cihe :))
<bluesky> ba salam
<bluesky> baraye remote access be ye system linux az ssh estefade mikonim,
<bluesky> mikhastam bedunam ye chizi shabihe in baraye remote access be windows darim?
<prp-e> bluesky, ???
<bluesky> prp-e: ye abzari mesle ssh baraye remote access be win mikham?
<prp-e> khob, chera khode ssh ro test nemikoni? :)
<bluesky> mizanam vali javab nemideh
<bluesky> yani moshkel az win e!!
<prp-e> http://justfuckinggoogleit.com
<bluesky> prp-e:  koli gashtam ye abzarhaii ham gir avordam ke mian va port 22 ro ruye win baz mikonan
<bluesky> vali mikham ye rah mesle ssh rahat va dame dasti va albate secure peyda konam!
<bluesky> ba TERMINAL
<anoNxeRo> bluesky, putty ro didi?
<anoNxeRo> vnc ham has albate
<bluesky> anoNxeRo: are fekr konam un az win be linux hast?!!
<bluesky> man barax mikham
<anoNxeRo> na ina 2tarafan
<anoNxeRo> bluesky, mikhay az linux vasl shi be windows doroste?
<bluesky> anoNxeRo: are
<anoNxeRo> bluesky, mitoni ro windows vncserver rah bendazi bad be on vasl shi
<bluesky> anoNxeRo: are vali terminali bashe behtare?
<anoNxeRo> bluesky, ye barname has ro win ssh server misaze ye min
<anoNxeRo> bluesky,
<anoNxeRo> http://www.putty.org/
<anoNxeRo> bluesky, bitvise bebin be karet miad
<anoNxeRo> Bitvise WinSSHD
<bluesky> anoNxeRo: OK bezar ye test bezanam
<anoNxeRo> ba net kesi moshkel nadare?
<anoNxeRo> faghat manam?
<bluesky> downloading...
<bluesky> anoNxeRo: OK, javab dad mamnun
<anoNxeRo> bluesky, :) khahehsh
<narbeh> kasi hast?
<anoNxeRo> narbeh, ?
<narbeh> anoNxeRo: salam,
<anoNxeRo> salam
<narbeh> ksoftirqd/5  mishnasid?
<anoNxeRo> salam narbeh
<anoNxeRo> chisho mishna sam narbeh ?
<narbeh> Process  e ksoftirqd
<anoNxeRo> khob narbeh ?
<anoNxeRo> midonam chiye narbeh
<narbeh> anoNxeRo: mikhastam bebinam vase chie, roo server shadidan CPU mikeshe
<anoNxeRo> narbeh, http://askubuntu.com/questions/7858/why-is-ksoftirqd-0-process-using-all-of-my-cpu
<prp-e> narbeh, Salam :)
<anoNxeRo> narbeh, os nemitone hame IRQ haro hamon moghe ke miyan javab go bashe, ba in process queue mkone
<narbeh> prp-e: salam, chetori?
<narbeh> anoNxeRo: are un linko check kardam.
<anoNxeRo> narbeh, If ksoftirqd is taking more than a tiny percentage of CPU time, this indicates the machine is under heavy interrupt load.
<Azitrex> narbeh, shayad dari ddos mishi
<prp-e> khubam merci, shoma khubi?
<narbeh> khubam refigh prp-e
<narbeh> anoNxeRo: Azitrex: merc, emrooz 3-4 bar server shadid load raft bala, jayi ke service ro bayad reset mikardim.
<narbeh> mikham bebinam az chi mitoone bashe
<anoNxeRo> Azitrex, be ddos baed bedonam rabt dashte bashe
<anoNxeRo> narbeh, bebin koja dare irq migire
<Azitrex> ddos daghighan process ro mibareh bala
<Azitrex> request haro check kon
<narbeh> anoNxeRo: Azitrex: etefaghan ba command e "ss" didam connection ha shadidan bala raftan, vali too "top" apache chizi neshoon nadad ke process rafte bala
<anoNxeRo> narbeh, log ro bebin
<Azitrex> rush chi dari ? siteh downloadeh ? khabarie ?
<narbeh> Azitrex: IBSng
<narbeh> Request haye Apache shadidan balast
<Azitrex> ehtemaleh ghavi zireh attack hast server
<narbeh> Azitrex: anoNxeRo: log e apache ok e, chizi neshoon nemide
<anoNxeRo> narbeh, loge khode server
<narbeh> are alan check mikonam
<narbeh> server HP DL380 e, vali load balast, 8 core cpu
<Azitrex> modeleh server mohem nis
<Azitrex> bayad tashkhis bedi ke alan attack dari mishi
<Azitrex> ya na
<Azitrex> account narbeh ro WHT maleh shomast ?
<narbeh> Azitrex: WHT koja?
<Azitrex> irani
<narbeh> kojast aslan?
<Azitrex> hichi pas maleh shoma nis
<narbeh> webhosting talk?
<Azitrex> yup
<narbeh> yebar sakhtam, vali active nistam
<narbeh> shayad man nabasham
<Azitrex> ok
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-09
<abb4s> salam , kasi midoone chetor mitoonam phpStorm crack shode vase linux ro peida o nasb konam ?
<ahmadreza> hello
<ahmadreza> سلام
<ahmadreza> خسته نباشید دوستان
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-10
<mhn_> hi
<mhn_> سلام
<mhn_> کسی نیست
<mhn_> من موقع بالا اومدن لینوکس یه پیغام دارم
<mhn_> میخواستم ببینم چیه؟
<mhn_> ؟
<mhn_> بای
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-11
<hsn6> سلام
<nima_> salam
<ams__> salam, kasi mitone kimak kone?
<ams__> kimak
<ams__> komak
<dashkalam> slm
<dashkalam> man ye soal da morede tanzimat boot laptop baraye nasbe ububno dashtam
<dashkalam> kasi j bede?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-12
<Mohammad> salam
<dashkalam> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-13
<farooghkarimizad> خیلی عجیبه که هر وقت من میام اینجا
<farooghkarimizad> همه ساکت هستند!
<farooghkarimizad> نکنه دسته جمعی
<farooghkarimizad> نمیخواید با من حرف بزنید
<farooghkarimizad> یا تحریم کنید
<farooghkarimizad> یا یه *** دسته جمعیه
<farooghkarimizad> نیست؟
<dorfa> سلام
<dorfa> ‫من یک تاپیک در مورد IRC در انجمن اوبونتو باز کردم
<dorfa> ‫به این آدرس:
<dorfa> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,127121
<dorfa> منتظر پیوستن بقیه به کانال هستیم
<dorfa> :-)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-14
<keyhan> سلام چطور میشه یک یوزر ثبت کرد؟
<Aref> Hi, Is there any body?
<alireza_amirsami> سلام دوستان گل
<alireza_amirsami> ممنون از dorfa
<alireza_amirsami> برای این کانال
<alireza_amirsami> من با pidgin اومدم
<alireza_amirsami> :)
<alireza_amirsami> ای بابا چرا کسی نیست
<keyhan> این همین کانال خودمون نیست ؟
<alireza_amirsami> ظاهرا معین قبلا درستش کرده
<Aref> سلام دوستان، کسی هست تو کانال؟
<alireza_amirsami> بله
<Aref> سلام آقای امیرصمیمی، حالتون خوبه؟
<alireza_amirsami> مرسی :)
<keyhan> بله
<Aref> دوستان امنیت کانال‌های IRC چطوره؟
<keyhan> منم دوست دارم بدونم
<alireza_amirsami> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A2%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%D8%A2%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C
<alireza_amirsami> اینجا یه چیزایی نووشته
<alireza_amirsami> البته نمیدونم چقدر درست هست
<Aref> خب ظاهرا از نظر امنیتی تعطیله!
<alireza_amirsami> اینجور نوشته :))
<alireza_amirsami> ولی خب همچنان community اکثرا توزیع ها با IRC هست
<Aref> حرکت، خوبی هست، به‌نظرم اینطوری از تنش‌های انجمن کمتر میشه
<Aref> البته اگر استقبال بشه
<alireza_amirsami> البته تلگرام هم هست
<Aref> از تلگرام و پیام‌رسان‌ها استفاده نمی‌کنم!
<alireza_amirsami> چرا؟
<alireza_amirsami> دلیل خاصی داره؟
<keyhan> این مثل اینکه قبلا هم بوده فقط درفا تاپیک زده براش
<Aref> آره
<alireza_amirsami> آره
<Aref> من قبلا چند بار سر زدم ولی کسی توش نبود!
<alireza_amirsami> من اولین باره
<alireza_amirsami> pidgin
<alireza_amirsami> نرم افزار خوبیه
<keyhan> اینا که هستن باتن؟
<alireza_amirsami> ۲ حالت داره :)
<Aref> چی شد من نفهمیدم؟
<alireza_amirsami> چی چی شد
<Aref> اینا کسی هستن؟ منظور کیهان چیه؟
<keyhan> الان غیر ما چند نفر دیگه هم هستن
<Aref> آها
<keyhan> اشکان ایرج لوبوتو اوبونتو لوگ
<alireza_amirsami> رفقا آی دی شما داخل انجمن چیه
<Aref> من geek هستم
<keyhan> من spirits
<alireza_amirsami> :) خوشبختم
<keyhan> همچنین
<Aref> همچنین!!!
<alireza_amirsami> کیهان همون دوست فیزیک دان که داخل وبلاگت درباره نجوم مینویسی
<keyhan> اره
<alireza_amirsami> من به وبلاگت سر میزنم معمولا
<Aref> دوستان من با اجازتون مرخص بشم. فعلا.
<keyhan> فقط درگیر امتحاناتم نشده اپدیت کنم
<alireza_amirsami> خوش باشی
<keyhan> مرسی
<alireza_amirsami> انشالله بعد امتحانات دوباره آپدیت کنی
<keyhan> حتما
<alireza_amirsami> با pidgin امدی؟
<keyhan> فعلا با وب بروزر هستم
<alireza_amirsami> KIWI?
<keyhan> ولی پیدجین عالیه
<keyhan> اره کیوی
<alireza_amirsami> آره خیلی خوبه
<dorfa> Hi
<alireza_amirsami> سلام
<alireza_amirsami> چه طوری dorfa
<alireza_amirsami> خیلی فکر خوبی کردی این تاپیک رو زدی
<dorfa> سلام
<dorfa> ولی هیشکی نیومده :'(
<alireza_amirsami> حوصبه داشته باش :) میان
<dorfa> مرسی
<alireza_amirsami> چند نفر اومدن یه سر زدن و رفتن
<dorfa> مهم اینه که تاپیک همیشه بالا بیاد
<dorfa> چون همه من جمله خودم زود به زود فراموش می کنند
<alireza_amirsami> کار جالبیه
<dorfa> :)
<alireza_amirsami> خیلی دوست دارم درباره امنیت irc بیشتر بدونم چون داخل ویکی پدیا فارسی نوشته امنیتش زیاد نیست
<dorfa> ‫از Alt+[ استفاده کنید. اول هرخط
<dorfa> چون فکر نمیکنم قرار بوده که امن باشه. طراحی اش برای این نیست که شنود نشه
<alireza_amirsami> برای چی
<dorfa> تیم های فنی ازش استفاده می کنند
<alireza_amirsami> alt
<alireza_amirsami> رو میگم
<alireza_amirsami> الان با کیوی اومدی؟
<dorfa> ‫که متن rtl باشه. روی پیدجین مشکلی ندارید ولی برای بقیه که با وب یا نرم افزار های دیگه هستند به هم ریخته میشه
<dorfa> بله. با کیوی
<dorfa> نرم افزارهای وب رو ترجیه میدم
<dorfa> ترجیح*
<alireza_amirsami> چرا؟
<dorfa> یک مرورگر دارم که همه کار باهاش می کنم: تلگرام، ایمیل، وبگردی، آی آرسی، ادیت فایلها، وغیره
<alireza_amirsami> اکی :)
<alireza_amirsami> من مسنجرهام وصله به پیجین
<alireza_amirsami> برای همین ازش استفاده میکنم
<dorfa> از طراحی پیدجین بدم میاد. مدرن نیست
<dorfa> نرم افزارها باید طراحی شون به سمت طراحی نسخه دسکتاپ تلگرام بره
<dorfa> از پیدجین فقط قبلترها برای وصل شدن به واتزآپ استفاده کردم
<keyhan> سلام درفا برای تاپیکش دستت درد نکنه
<alireza_amirsami> مگه میشه؟؟! چه جوری به واتس آپ وصل میشه
<dorfa> آره. ولی خیلی خوب یادم نیست. فکر کنم یک پلاگینی رو از روی گیتهاب دانلود کردم.
<alireza_amirsami> مرسی سرچ میکنم جالب شد برام
<alireza_amirsami> الان با فایرفاکس از واتس آپ استفاده میکنم
<alireza_amirsami> هر چند بیشتر با تلگرام کار دارم
<dorfa> فکر کنم این بود: https://github.com/davidgfnet/whatsapp-purple
<alireza_amirsami> مرسی
<dorfa> با فایرفاکس چطوری وصل میشید؟ سایت خودش حتما باید باگوشی رفت
<alireza_amirsami> راستش خیلی مسخرست :)) باید گوشیت وصل باشه با وای فای و ... بعد با browser میتونی وصل بشی و چت کنی داخل کامپیوتر
<alireza_amirsami> کاش مثل تلگرام بود
<alireza_amirsami> ظاهرا حذفش کردن
<alireza_amirsami> E: Unable to locate package whatsapp-purple
<alireza_amirsami> ‫
<dorfa> روی گیتهاب که هست. یک ماه پیش هم کامیت داشته
<alireza_amirsami> الان در حال تمرینم ، سر فرصت باهاش کشتی میگیرم ببینم چی میشه :)
<dorfa> اوکی
<dorfa> فعلا بای
<CtrlC> alireza_amirsami ببین کی اینجاست!
<keyhan> خودتو معرفی میکین
<keyhan> میکنین
<CtrlC> ای بابا.:-(
<CtrlC> من یه آدم دیگه روی این سیاره.
<CtrlC> شما چطور؟
<keyhan> منظور توی انجمنه
<keyhan> spirits
<CtrlC> به به!
<CtrlC> چه فرقی میکنه یوزر من تو انجمن. به هر حال خیلی وقته فعال نیستم.
<CtrlC> عجیبه اینجا پیامی رد و بدل میشه!
<Aref> دوستان کسی هست؟
<CtrlC> هستیم انشالله.:-)
<Aref> شما خبر دارید که در طی ۷ سالی که بچه ها در ایران در مدارس انگلیسی یا می‌خونن چند واژه یاد می‌گیرن؟
<CtrlC> نه والا.
<CtrlC> واسه پیدا کردن آمار تقریبی فک نکنم مشکلی داشته باشید البته. در این حد که بدونید در حد چه عددیه حداقل.
<CtrlC> چون معمولا آخر کتاباشون لغات رو میارن.
<Aref> آره ولی راستش یه لقمهٔ آماده می‌خواستم!
<Aref> @CtrlC شما اسم اکانتت توی انجمن چیه؟
<CtrlC> Aref: چطور؟
<Aref> همین‌طوری!
<CtrlC> چه فرقی میکنه.:-)
<Aref> فرقی نمی‌کنه! حالا چرا میزنی؟!!! ;-)
<CtrlC> زدن؟ معمولی و خونسرد و با لبخند گفتم.
<Aref> منم با شوخی گفتم!
<CtrlC> آها.
<CtrlC> جریان چیه اینجا شلوغ شده؟ تعداد زیادی هم با کیوی میان.
<Aref> یکی از بچه‌ها با نام کاربری dorfa یه پست زده که بیایید از IRC استفاده کنیم و اینا!
<CtrlC> اوه!
<Aref> راستی گفتی کیوی؟ منظورت دقیقا چیه؟ من کیوی رو به عنوان یه فریمورک برای پایتون می‌شناسم!
<CtrlC> kiwiirc
<CtrlC> یه کلاینته.
<CtrlC> نام کاربری شما چیه حالا؟
<Aref> geek
<Aref> خب کلاینت که زیاده، من از xchat استفاده می‌کنم
<CtrlC> به به!
<Aref> بله
<CtrlC> انگار تو تاپیکه کیوی رو پیشنهاد دادن. واسه همینه.
<Aref> نمی‌دونم دقت نکردم... dorfa که رابط تحت وب رو پیشنهاد کرده...
<Aref> من قبلا چند بار سر زده بودم (خیلی وقت پیش از اینکه درفا چیزی مطرح کنه) ولی کسی توی کانال نبود.
<Aref> یادمه جناب حقیری قبل‌ها استفاده از این کانال رو پیشنهاد کرده بود.
<CtrlC> همینطوریه. یه مدت دیگه هم باز خلوت میشه.:-)
<danialbehzadi> تست فارسی
<danialbehzadi> تست farsi با این کلاینت
<CtrlC> آزمایش
<kootahfekr> Che khabare, man naboodam :P
<meghg> nothing :-D
<kootahfekr> :)
<keyhan> :)
<ramank> Salam
<ramank> Bache ha kasi jayi to mitune !oarefi kone vpn begiram vase anaroid?
<keyhan> سلام من فقط تور  رو میشناسم
<CtrlC> کسی نمیدونه مشکل ملت با تور رایگان چیه. میرن پول میدن وی پی ان نا امن میخرن.
<keyhan> همون بهتر برن پول بدن
<CtrlC> هرچی کاربر تور بیشتر امنیت بیشتر آخه.
<keyhan> دوستم با افتخار میگه رفتم خریدم بعد میگه این چیه تو استفاده میکنی
<keyhan> قبلا خیلی سعی کردم مزایا رو حداقل حالی این بشر کنم ولی فایده نداشت
<keyhan> خنگه دیگه
<CtrlC> در حد معرفی بیشتر خیلی وقتها ارزش نداره آدم اعصاب خرج کنه.
<keyhan> باقی هم همینطور فکر میکنن چون پولی نیست پس بدرد نمیخوره
<keyhan> با لینوکس خیلی کیف میکنم یه کلمه بنویس تور بعدم...
<keyhan> خخخخ
<CtrlC> nixoeen: این اوبونتو لاگ رو بردارید بهتر میشه.:-)
<keyhan> من بلد نیستم فکر کنم باید مسئولش برداره
<CtrlC> بله با شما نبودم.
<keyhan> :)
<keyhan> ولی باید بودنش دلیل داشته باشه
<CtrlC> واسه لاگ کردن کل پیاما و نمایش عمومیشونه دیگه.
<nixoeen> CtrlC, چرا؟
<CtrlC> nixoeen: این طوری بهتره. فکر نکنم کسی هم واقعا واسه چیز فنی ای بگرده توشون.
<nixoeen> CtrlC, بودنش بهتر از نبودنشه.
<dorfa> salam
<dorfa> چرا آی آرسی مطلوب کاربرها نیست :'(
<CtrlC> Cause Telegram and stuff
<CtrlC> و البته سلام.
<dorfa> آخه روی تلگرام که گروهی نداریم!
<CtrlC> کلی گفتم. مردم ظاهرا اون روشا رو ترجیح میدن. کاهش جمعیت irc و اقبال میلیونی اون برنامه ها...
<CtrlC> یه گروه اوبونتو هم دارن رو تلگرام البته.
<dorfa> قفله
<CtrlC> انگاری واسشون راحت تره یه برنامه نصب کنن که همه ی اشناهاشونم توشه تا با یه کلاینت irc ور برن. بقیه رو نمیدونم دلیلشونو.
<CtrlC> و البته باحالی irc رو درک نکردن.:-P
<CtrlC> dorfa: کلی گروه دیگه هم ریخته.
<dorfa> برای لپتاپهای دو گرافیکه (اینتل و انویدیا)، باید درایور آزاد هر دو رو نصب کرد با فقط یکی؟
<dorfa> و در این صورت به بامبلی نیازه؟/
<dorfa> منظورم اینه که اگر درایور انحصاری نصب نکنیم، باز باید بامبلی رو نصب کنیم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-11-15
<matrix_> سلام
<keyhan> سلام
<emzi> :)
<keyhan> درمورد fluxbox می‌تونید راهنمای کنید
<keyhan> می‌خوام شخصی سازیش کنم
<emzi> به این مدیر پنجره کار نکردم. حالا پرسش‌تون چی هست؟
<emzi> چه نوع شخصی‌سازی؟
<keyhan> روی دبیان نصبش کردم بالا اوردمش فقط یه ساعت داره همین
<keyhan> تسکبارش رو یکم بیشتر کنم
<emzi> خوب یک داک نیاز دارید: که پلانک یک گزینه عالیه اگر پر مخازن دبیان باشه
<keyhan> منظورم اینه بهش ایندیکتور زبان اضافه کنم شبکه و ...
<emzi> برای تسکبار، روی اُپن‌باکس از تینت۲ استفاده می‌کردم
<emzi> Tint2:  It can be configured to include (or not include), among other things, a system tray, a task list, a battery monitor and a clock; Keyhan --> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tint2
<keyhan> مرسی
<keyhan> ببینم روی فلوکس جواب میده
<keyhan> اره
<emzi> ‫برای بک‌گراند هم از این می‌تونی استفاده کنی:
<emzi> Nitrogen: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fluxbox#Nitrogen
<emzi> ‫ یک نمونه کانفیگ تینت۲:
<emzi> keyhan: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rkiPzmspQ7WT1auEYBc6
<keyhan> این تینت رو چطوری دیفالتش کنم باید هربار توی ترمینال بنویسمش تا بیاد
<emzi> پوشه زیر رو داری؟
<emzi> ~/.config/fluxbox/autostart
<keyhan> صبر کن
<emzi> یا شاید یک فایل باشه
<keyhan> فایله؟
<emzi> ‫در فایل autostart به این صورت درج کن:
<emzi> tint2 &
<keyhan> اگه فایله با جی ادیت بازش کردم
<keyhan> خالیه
<emzi> خوب برنامه‌هایی که تصمیم داری پس لاگین اجرا شوند را داخلش بذار
<emzi> plank &
<emzi> ‫یا این‌طوری:
<emzi> (sleep 2s && plank) &
<keyhan> به ترتیب این سه خط رو بذارم؟
<emzi> ‫آخری، برنامه پلانک/پلنک رو با تأخیر ۲ ثانیه اجرامی‌کنه (برنامه plank باید نصب باشه)
<CtrlC> چرا اسلیپ؟
<emzi> دومی پس از ورود بلافاصله اجرا می‌کنه
<emzi> تا تأخیر بندازه
<CtrlC> میدونم اسلیپ چیکار میکنه. منظور این بود دو ثانیه تاخیر واسه ی چیه؟
<keyhan> پلانک چیه؟
<emzi> پلانک یک داکه
<emzi> (لانچر)
<CtrlC> :-\
<emzi> تأخیر شاید برای پلانک لازم نباشه ولی، خوب، من ترجیح می‌دم که برنامه‌ای مثل گلدن‌دیک قبل از اینکه مدیرپنجره خودش کامل رو لود نکرده، اجرا نشه
<emzi> CtrlC: ^
<CtrlC> آها از اون نظر.
<emzi> keyhan: یک برنامه جست‌وجو هم نصب کنی، اجرای برنامه‌ها برات راحت‌تر می‌شه، مثل
<emzi> synapse
<keyhan> فایل کانفیگ رو ندارم
<keyhan> اینی که گذاشتی رو باید توش کپی کرد؟
<emzi> کانفیگ چی؟
<keyhan> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rkiPzmspQ7WT1auEYBc6Ú¯
<keyhan> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rkiPzmspQ7WT1auEYBc6
<emzi> ‫باید کانفیگ خودت رو بسازی! اون نمونه بود
<emzi> اگر تینت رو اجرا کنی، احتمالا مسیرهای لازم رو می‌سازه:
<emzi> ~/.config/tint2
<keyhan> توی این برنامه رو بذارم برای پیشفرض؟
<emzi> پیش‌فرض؟ این یک تسکباره که می‌تونی بگی پس از لاگین اجرا شه. البته جایگزین‌های دیگری هم وجود داره
<keyhan> تینت رو توی اتواستارت گذاشتم ولی بازم میرم بیرون میام تو پیش فرض بالا نمیاد
<emzi> ‫گویا در flux اسم فایل startup است
<emzi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fluxbox#Autostart_programs
<emzi> keyhan: ^
<emzi> --> ~/.fluxbox/startup
<keyhan> الان توش گذاشتم بازم بالا نیومد
<keyhan> فقط یه تینت۲ خالی نوشتم همین
<emzi> ~/.fluxbox/startup vs ~/.config/fluxbox/startup?
<keyhan> راستی
<keyhan> ~/.config/fluxbox/startup
<emzi> Follow the wiki instruction: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fluxbox#Autostart_programs, Keyhan
<emzi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fluxbox#Autostart_programs
<emzi> ~/.fluxbox/startup
<keyhan> توی این مسیر یه سری نوشته است
<keyhan> کجاش باید گذاشت
<keyhan> اخرش بدون #
<keyhan> گذاشتم بازم جواب نداد
<emzi> ‫tint2 در خط فرمان اجرا میکنی، میآد؟
<keyhan> اره
<emzi> tint2 &
<keyhan> اومد از اخرش برش داشتم بردم قبل لوگ
<emzi> ‫در اون فایل با & می‌نویسی؟
<emzi> huh?
<keyhan> اره. الان اومد.فقط نباید اخرش میذاشتم چراش نمیدونم
<keyhan> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fluxbox#Autostart_programs
<keyhan> مثل این لینک کردم
<keyhan> این ایکن زبان روچطور میشه بهش اضافه کرد
<keyhan> زبان رو بهش اضافه کردم ولی باید راست کلیک کنم بعدش انتخاب کنم
<emzi> ‫از xxkb استفاده کن
<keyhan> نصبش کردم چطور
<emzi> ‫بذارش در فایل استارت آپ:
<emzi> (sleep 1s && xxkb) &
<emzi> بعد
<emzi> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uwcUniwQ3OoHu0x3BfNy
<emzi> ‫این فایل را بدار در پوشه کانفیگ و همان‌جا یک پوشه با نام xxkb بساز
<keyhan> این برنامه‌ها چی هستند که کاما شدن الان اسمشون رو میذارم
<keyhan> wmnd
<keyhan> wmsmixer
<keyhan> idesk
<emzi> wm=window manager
<emzi> idesk: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Idesk
<emzi> ‫بعد این دوتا فایل را بدار داخل پوشه‌ای که ساختی:
<emzi> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/K7uHQj2zQzOj3PxIOIxc
<emzi> و
<emzi> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Wmy8ANxJTPqSKxathNPA (ir.xpm)
<keyhan> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Idesk
<keyhan> اینو باید توی اون فایل بذارمش؟
<keyhan> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/uwcUniwQ3OoHu0x3BfNy
<keyhan> این منظورمه اشتباهی دادم
<keyhan> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/K7uHQj2zQzOj3PxIOIxc
<keyhan> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Wmy8ANxJTPqSKxathNPA
<esmaeil> سلام
<esmaeil> کسی نیست؟
<CtrlC> صبر نداشت اصلا!
<reza> quit
<rezzaa> ADMIN
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-18
<Omid-Killer> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-11-20
<static> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-13
<mohammad> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-15
<Guest7561> کسی هست؟
<armin_> sup
<armin_> kasi hast?
<Guest7561> :((
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-16
<gem2623> سلام چرا انجمن بالا نمیاد
<Amin_> Hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-17
<Parham> Join
<Parham> Help
<Parham> help
<parham-ubuntu> سلام
<parham-ubuntu> قبلاً دستوری رو میزدم که پکیج‌های غیر آزاد رو نشون میداد، کسی می دونه چی بوده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-18
<Gem2623> Moshkel dar anjoman hast
<Gem2623> error mide
#ubuntu-ir 2017-11-19
<mostafa> سلام دوستان سوالی داشتم
<mostafa> سلام وقت بخیر سوالی داشتم
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-14
<bahram> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-15
<mrbot> Hello!
<nullkit> mrbot: hi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-11-17
<slr> hi
